#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-05
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 11 building (started: 20140505 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 11 DONE (finished: 20140505 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/11.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> FYI I now got a response at webops from someone who is looking at ci-train.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, what's up?
<Mirv> didrocks: it simply doesn't respond, eventually giving proxy error
<didrocks> Mirv: they are looking to it?
<Mirv> didrocks: now finally yes
<didrocks> good, thanks Mirv!
<Mirv> no prob
<bzoltan> Mirv:  did you get any ETA for the ci-train.ubuntu.com fix?
<Mirv> bzoltan: not yet, jenkins is out-of-memorying and the person looking at the machine is considering giving it a kick soon after some more assessment
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I would start with a kick right now :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: it's up
<bzoltan> Mirv:  cooool... thanks. Now I am merging
<sil2100> Mirv: some new OOM issues with citrain?
<sil2100> Damn, and I see the spreadsheet problems are still there it seems..?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I think we should copy it and reconciliate with the backend
<didrocks> sil2100: wdyt?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, webops restarted it now
<sil2100> didrocks: did that help last time?
<Mirv> maybe they're forcing people to migrate to the new Sheets :S
<didrocks> sil2100: we never did change the spreadsheet to another one
<didrocks> Mirv: no, there is no feature parity yet
<Mirv> also, the iOS/Android launch of google docs/sheets launched on the same day
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, I remember you were already copying it somewhere else before, hm, but I guess that's the only way around it - we can't count on google support and so many days it didn't fix itself :|
<sil2100> I keep wondering what's causing this nonsense
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm copying it and let you reconciliate with the backend?
<didrocks> once you copy, I reenable the scripts
<didrocks> and then, point jenkins and the bot to the new url
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, tell me once that's done and I'll try to fix it up with the latest, non-saved changes
<didrocks> sil2100: there are 5 days of changes
<didrocks> sil2100: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
<didrocks> I'm readding the protections
<didrocks> you can start synchronizing the status
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, doing
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, are the scripts still not hooked up?
<sil2100> Ok, I'll do things manually for now
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I disabled them to try to stabilize the spreadsheet
<didrocks> ok, I restored all protections I guess
<sil2100> I'm moving slowly
<sil2100> 17 silos to go! *sigh*
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess everything that disappeared are landed
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, when I see a silo that has a different landing in it, I land the previous one
<didrocks> ok, scripts recreated, just need to reactive the "sync status" one
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good :)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, please, tell me if you find the same id twice
<didrocks> that can be an issue for syncing back
<sil2100> didrocks: most time consuming is when I actually have to re-add a landing that's completely missing from the spreadsheet
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm checking as well and compared to the -changes ML
<didrocks> and set some to "Landed"
<sil2100> didrocks: is it normal that there is one landing with request ID 12345 ;p ?
<sil2100> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/landing-018
<Mirv> sil2100: one can invent anything there, so it's simply a manual ID (although a bit poorly chosen regarding its randomness)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I set them manually
<didrocks> sil2100: I've created a job for that :p
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: yeah, especially that one already landed job had 12345 as the ReqID, and I thought it was supposed to be an unique ID ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: there are 2 with the same numbers?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, that's what I mean it sounds like a bit poor choice :) when I selected one, I just randomly hit on the number keys
<sil2100> didrocks: not in the backend, but looking at the spreadsheet I already saw some of the 'Landed' landings having 12345 as the ID
<sil2100> I mean, one actually, line 19
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, hum… yeah, please change the landed one then
<didrocks> sil2100: you can even remove it
<sil2100> Almost done with syncing ;)
<didrocks> nice!
<didrocks> I think on the landed, I'm all odne
<didrocks> Mirv: you have some entries to complete FYI
<Mirv> thanks, found the doc
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I think it's done o/ Just the descriptions for the new ones are missing still
 * sil2100 thinks it's time to change to day-clothes
<didrocks> sil2100: let me run a sync then
<didrocks> done o/
<didrocks> now, scheduling it back
<didrocks> and resetting at every minute!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> thanks to you sil2100!
<didrocks> back on track!
<didrocks> dbarth: Saviq: we are going to switch to a new spreadsheet (https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0) to workaround the spreadsheet in hell issue
<didrocks> normally we moved and synced back the status
<didrocks> mind filing the test plan + description for lines 52 and 53?
<didrocks> thanks guys :)
<didrocks> (and sorry for the disruption)
<sil2100> Yeah :<
<dbarth> didrocks: ok
<dbarth> i have banches ready in silos so,that's a good time for that
<didrocks> Saviq: we are going to switch to a new spreadsheet
<didrocks> (https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0)
<didrocks> to workaround the spreadsheet in hell issue
<didrocks> normally we moved and synced back the status
<didrocks> mind filing the test plan + description for lines 52 and 53?
<Saviq> didrocks, doing
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks :)
<didrocks> ok, now that all is pointing to the new spreadsheet, time to send the email
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind updating the landing instructions?
<sil2100> Oh crap ;p
<sil2100> Doing
<Mirv> Saviq: testing silo assignment on the new shet for the first time..
<Mirv> (line 54)
 * Saviq holds thumbs
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> landing-002 conflicting again
<Saviq> whoa upstart is crashing a lot lately ;|
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: hmm 404 https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/317/console
<Mirv> Saviq: time to push the switch to systemd then, eh? ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed
<didrocks> Mirv: seems LP connection issue? is it reproduceable?
<didrocks> do all MPs exist?
<Mirv> didrocks: no! :)
<Mirv> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/launcher-dbus/+merge/21591 does not exist
<Mirv> thanks, sorry for not checking first
<didrocks> :p
<Saviq> Mirv, I probably cut the number again..
<Saviq> Mirv, fixed
<Saviq> sooorrry
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<Mirv> worked! the choo choo channel will report the PPA :)
<Mirv> or should, at least (landing-009)
 * sil2100 goes to grab late breakfast
<sil2100> didrocks: I mean, here I should poke... did you re-enable triggers for the new spreadsheet? Since I don't remember seeing that, but I might have missed it ;)
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: I don't seem to have access to the triggers, I'll try running sync manually to see if it works
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: yeah, so it seems the triggers are not re-enabled, so the spreadsheet doesn't auto-update ;) Running the refresh script manually fixed stuff
<sil2100> didrocks will enable those as soon as he can :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, great!
<ogra_> doanac, i wonder why my bootcharts differ so much from yours ... your boots definitely take a lot longer than what i see ... i.e. http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-utopic-11.png
<ogra_> (or http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-utopic-1.png if you want a direct comparison)
<ogra_> doanac, there are up to 10sec difference ... i don't get why ...
<didrocks> sil2100: I did reenable triggers yeah
<didrocks> oh no
<didrocks> I didn't
<didrocks> good catch!
 * didrocks does
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<Mirv> :)
<didrocks> Mirv: so, any news on the sdk vs keyboard issue?
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, I just gave a bit of time for them. it's complex, they fixed some things to be better, spotted a regression that seemed the same across the board, fixed the regression and tested a handful of cases and it seemed all gone, but there is a corner case that hits webbrowser
<Mirv> so they seem to understand what kind of workarounds they'd need to fix also that
<didrocks> Mirv: when will they deliver something? I think we'll revert if they don't have any ETA
<Mirv> the OSK plugin is apparently not working the way it should in that case, but UITK gets the joy of workarounding it
<didrocks> bzoltan1: ^
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  no worries :) the fix is scheduled in 14.10 :)
<didrocks> bzoltan1: well, it's not a short enough ETA :p
<bzoltan1> didrocks: for real... oSoMoN promised to apply a fix in the browser
<didrocks> bzoltan1: like today?
<Mirv> didrocks: note that there's a related unity8 change that goes hands in hand with the new UITK
<didrocks> Mirv: argh, of course…
<didrocks> do you have a bug tracking it?
<Mirv> bug #1316057
<ubot5> bug 1316057 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app AP failures after UITK upgrade" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316057
<didrocks> it's not assigned though
<Mirv> there are at least three people looking at it, I'll assign it to some of them..
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  the fix is simple...  a call of the Qt.inputMethod.show(); in the onFocusChanged of the URL line in the browser
<t1mp> didrocks: please hold on a few minutes, we are discussing it on mumble
<didrocks> ok
<Mirv> now it's assigned
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> but it's in webbrowser
<didrocks> webbrowser*
<didrocks> and I see the bug against the sdk
<Mirv> dbarth: bug #1215763 was missing subscription to ubuntu-sru team, but I added it now
<ubot5> bug 1215763 in unity-webapps-livemail (Ubuntu) "Windows Live Mail webapp should be 'Outlook.com' or similar" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215763
<ogra_> should that be Outlook.exe ?
<ogra_> :P
<Mirv> didrocks: livemail would need packaging ack for the renamed icons they have https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/27/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-livemail_2.4.17+14.04.20140502.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> that is assuming that we're ok with canonical upstream projects not landing to utopic first, since that seemed to be the case since trunks will eventually get uploaded anyhow
<didrocks> Mirv: +1
<Mirv> thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<dbarth> Mirv: ah thanks
<dbarth> Mirv: i was not sure who/when that needed to happen
 * didrocks goes for a run
<dpm> hi, could someone help find out why Jenkins failed on this old MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-desktop-improvements/+merge/210866 - it looks to me like a configuration issue with the name of a job?
<dpm> cihelp ^
<ogra_> Saviq, i unduplicated bug 1309915 ... (not sure why you made it a duplicate)
<ubot5> bug 1309915 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "foreground app should recieve SIGSTOP on suspend" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309915
<Saviq> ogra_, they do now
<Saviq> ogra_, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1309915/comments/4
<Saviq> ogra_, let me see something
<ogra_> Saviq, well, i'm on image 11 and embedded web videos or music still plays on when the app is foregrounded
<ogra_> until i wake it up and the lockscreen kicks in
<Saviq> ogra_, the lockscreen should kick in straight away now, not when waking up..
<ogra_> doesnt
<ogra_> i see it slide in when waking up the device
<Saviq> ogra_, I launch dialer:
<Saviq> phablet  16864 54.0  2.6 204264 49520 ?        Ssl  15:00   0:04 dialer-app
<Saviq> ogra_, press power button
<Saviq> 5s later:
<Saviq> phablet  16864 33.7  2.6 204268 49520 ?        Tsl  15:00   0:05 dialer-app
<Saviq> the app is suspended
<ogra_> dialer is special i guess :) doesnt work with any webapp here
<Saviq> ogra_, so no, it's webapps that are special ;)
<ogra_> use a webapp that has embedded video or audio ...
<ogra_> it works fine when you put it in the bg
<Saviq> ogra_, example?
<ogra_> it works fine when you wake up from syspend ... after you see the lock screen slide in
<ogra_> laut.fm
<ogra_> play a stream ... suspend ... it plays on (gets stuttery thoug) until you wake up from suspend ... you see the lock screen slide in and it stops until you unlock/swipe
<ogra_> (or play a video on the bbc app or some such ... )
<Saviq> ogra_, nope, stopped after 5s
<Saviq> only wakes when I unlock again
<Saviq> ogra_, looks like a different bug then (greeter does not kick in on power button press0
<ogra_> yes, i thought tht was the cause of this bug since the begining ?
<Saviq> ogra_, but the cause would have to be different now
<Saviq> ogra_, the original cause was EGL blocking → UI thread blocked → greeter can't lock
<Saviq> and now this is gone
<cjwatson> FYI, I just copied a bunch of things from trusty-updates to utopic-proposed: webbrowser-app, sync-monitor, ubuntu-push, unity-webapps-googleplus
<ogra_> oh, i was to fast ... seems it locks after a while (but more than 5s )
<Saviq> ogra_, it should *lock* straight away (although I do see it come in if I just press power twice within a second, which is definitely a bug)
<ogra_> Saviq, any chance we can make that faster ?
<Saviq> ogra_, there should be no animation there either
<ogra_> it plays on for quite a while for me and gets very stuttery
<ogra_> then stops and i see this time the greeter locked when the screen was off
<Saviq> ogra_, plays fine here for 5s, and stops...
<ogra_> doesnt here ... it is stuttering very badly
<ogra_> (well, i play a video atm)
<Saviq> ogra_, how's your CPU?
<Saviq> ogra_, I can only see greeter come in if I wake the phone within 1s from when I suspended it
<ogra_> CPU is hard to tell since when connected via adb the device will never suspend :P
<ogra_> it forces it to stay up
<Saviq> ogra_, well, it's not about *suspending*
<Saviq> ogra_, as in the hardwarew
<Saviq> -w
<ogra_> well, i dont get any stuttering if i have the cable plugged in
<Saviq> ogra_, ah, let me try that
<ogra_> i immediately get it when i suspend without cable
<Saviq> ogra_, confirmed
<ogra_> it also doesnt start immediately ... only after ~3sec ... for that time it plays fine
<Saviq> ogra_, but it does stop within 5s for me
<ogra_> its the last frew secs before it actually sleeps
<ogra_> yes, confirmed, i was just to fast and saw the lockscreen slide in all the time
<ogra_> heh
<Saviq> ogra_, so the real bug here seems to be that suspending the device causes stuff to settle to take longer or something... also app should stop playback straight away, noticing the app state → suspended change
<ogra_> and just tpping on the locked lockscreen makes it play for another 5sec
<Saviq> ogra_, oh, fooking hint :D
<Saviq> ogra_, [...] unless, obviously, the app is using the media hub, which means app needs not do anything
<ogra_> funny game though :)
<ogra_> browser doesnt use media-hub yet :(
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, so it should pause itself
<ogra_> right, but there are obviously races
<Saviq> ogra_, we can't SIGSTOP it straight away, we need to give time to settle down
<Saviq> ogra_, but it should stop when noticing the app state (which we only started setting recently - or not even, yet)
<ogra_> or we need to make sure the lower level doesnt try to suspend while the app still uses playback or some such
<ogra_> i assume the stuttering is the system trying to suspend sound before the app is stopped or some such
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, we (shell) should probably keep a 5s wakelock or something while the app suspends
<Saviq> ogra_, care to file a bug please (against unity8 and unity-mir)
<ogra_> right, i think the stuttering gives a pretty bad enduser impression
<ogra_> cant we re-use the existing one ?
<Saviq> ogra_, or yeah, reuse that one
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> ogra_, but please adapt title/description
<Saviq> thanks
<ogra_> done
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: ok the landing-005 should fix the webbrowser AP regression, please publish when upstream shows green light
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Awesome ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: I see a green light there on the spreadsheet
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have silos for line 31 and 32 please? and silo 12 ready to be published
<sil2100> bfiller: sure, doing all that in a moment!
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ can i get your help on silo 018 ? we're adding an extra branch for the tests (and i can't reconfigure that myself)
<sil2100> dbarth: sure, looking - will try to reconfigure
<sil2100> dbarth: you adding a new component to the landing?
<dbarth> sil2100: yes
<dbarth> the branch that adds the TestLogin provider
<sil2100> dbarth: reconfigured!
<dbarth> thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_sync-monitor_0.1+14.10.20140502-0ubuntu1.diff <- looking good, a new qml package added
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I want to publish webbrowser-app right now (the AP fix), but it seems that there's a webbrowser-app SRU in trusty waiting in -proposed, so utopic trunk != release (because the SRU didn't migrate to -updates and didn't get copied to utopic) - I think it's safe to ignoredest in this case, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: since the thing that I want to release in utopic already has the non-released-SRU from trusty
<didrocks> sil2100: but it was M&C right?
<sil2100> Yes
<didrocks> so we have the fix as well
<sil2100> It was M&C'ed, so the SRU is in trunk, but not in utopic - but our release now has it, so I can just ignorenotindest I guess?
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 on sync-monitor
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thank you ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah :)
<sil2100> didrocks: strange thing is happening with the sync-monitor landing!
<sil2100> didrocks: so, citrain says that the version in the archive is not in trunk, but it's not the case - trunk == utopic
<sil2100> Re-running the publish job doesn't help
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-2-publish/21/
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that's possible, just force it?
<sil2100> Saviq: I have a question about your silo 10
<Saviq> sil2100, hit me
<sil2100> Saviq: so, is it only for testing for now, or is this going to land pretty soon? Since we have some py3 migration landings for camera-app
<sil2100> And thought if I can assign that and either free this one or simply ask you to rebuild camera-app later on
<Saviq> sil2100, we'll rebuild
<sil2100> Saviq: awesome, thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, unless you're low on silos, in which case we'll live with our silo flushed
<sil2100> Saviq: no no, we're still ok, I'll simply leave a note for you to rebuild camera-app if anything
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks, will do
<rvr> fginther: Hey Francis! I have an issue with this branch. For some reason, Jenkins doesn't run here, could you or anybody else take a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/ubuntu-rssreader-app/emulators-to-class/+merge/216935
<fginther> rvr, sure, I suspect the submitter isn't a member of any of the core-apps teams
<rvr> Yeah, probably
<didrocks> sil2100: you misread the error btw
<didrocks> sil2100: the error was that a new version in utopic was published in between
<didrocks> and so you don't know if anything was merged in between
<sil2100> didrocks: but I checked if trunk was the same as in utopic archive, and the latest ones were ==
<sil2100> So both archive and trunk had the same versions on top
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but as the version changed in between
<didrocks> sil2100: you are not really sure the content is the same
<didrocks> (the version in destination)
<didrocks> hence the warning
<sil2100> Ah, I think I get it, so what happened was:
<sil2100> So, let's say utopic had vesion 1 in the archive. We prepared an SRU with version 2 which landed in -proposed and got merged into trunk. Then we prepared version 3 for utopic, but built it while 2 was still in -proposed. Then, when trying to release 3, citrain noticed that suddenly utopic had version 2 uploaded, while it remembered the last one being 1?
<sil2100> As version 2 got synced from trusty-updates inbetween somewhere
<sil2100> But all is ok since trunk had it merged in and version 3 already included it, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: exactly
<rvr> fginther: Did you trigger manually the jenkins bot for that merge request?
<rvr> fginther: I was about to ask ballons to add me to the correct team, so jenkins wouldn't ignore me, so want to now if that's still necessary
<sil2100> didrocks: so, there might be something broken with the refresh mechanism switching from Cleaning silo to the final 'Landed' state
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, the change we've done can have an impact
<didrocks> sil2100: you are investigating?
<sil2100> I'm still waiting for the meeting to start, but I'll try to debug in-between
<didrocks> ok :)
<fginther> rvr, I ran it manually for now, but still looking for the best way to add the MP owner so this doesn't need to happen again
<ogra_> didrocks, my other meeting is running over, i'll be late
<ogra_> (discussion the route bug)
<ogra_> *about the
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, just tell me once you are free, need info on the route bug + the media-hub
<ogra_> jhodapp, the .crash file i mentioned is at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/10:20140504:20140501/7857/mediaplayer_app/ scroll to the bottom
<jhodapp> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> jhodapp, due to the fact that flo and manta tests were messed up i cant really tell you if it happens on either of the other
<jhodapp> ogra_, ok
<ogra_> (can probably tell you tomorrow though)
<didrocks> sil2100: robru: coming?
<ogra_> didrocks, did you finish already ?
<ogra_> hangout is empty
<didrocks> ogra_: we just did!
<ogra_> bah
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> ogra_: I kicked an image FYI
<didrocks> for the webbrowser-app one
<ogra_> didrocks, we have a "workaround" for the routing bug (not necessarily the final fix but should at least get us to a promotable state again)
<ogra_> and for the media-hub ... well ... see above :)
<ogra_> didrocks, cyphermox will give me a script snippet i will test for ... say.. 24h ... if that seems to help we'll upload it with lxc-android-config
<didrocks> ogra_: excellent!
<ogra_> we still dont 100% understand the issue, but that snippet should at least help with the symptoms
<cyphermox> well, let's get this in a silo so that everyone can test it
<cyphermox> ogra_: I think we understand what's going on quite well actually
<ogra_> testing lxc-android-config is super painful, but yeah, lets iuse a silo
<cyphermox> we're just once again caught in things that were done in the least effort way on android
<ogra_> (you can only install it chrooted from recovery etc etc)
<didrocks> yeah, sounds like a good plan!
<cyphermox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7376744/
<cyphermox> feel free to use a different name for the script as you prepare lxc-android-config ;)
<ogra_> yep, same as on the bug
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> you want that file in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d , that's all that really matters
<ogra_> turning itno "02_we_all_hate_you_ril"
<ogra_> :P
<jhodapp> ogra_, can you do me a favor and try out the mediaplayer-app AP tests on mako with media-hub?
 * ogra_ sighs ... i dont have a test device 
<jhodapp> oh hmm
<jhodapp> ok
<ogra_> oh, wait, i do :P just woithout screen
<ogra_> yes, i can
<jhodapp> ok
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 12 building (started: 20140505 16:25) ===
<jhodapp> ogra_, it'll be interesting to see if you see this in the media-hub.log when you run: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/23/artifact/clientlogs/mediaplayer_app/media-hub.log/*view*/
<jhodapp> ogra_, oops this: (media-hub-server:1868): GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.0/./glib/gmem.c:359: overflow allocating 4294967274*8 bytes
 * ogra_ wonders why the test constantly prints "Nexus 4" 
<ogra_> Ran 6 tests in 31.117s
<ogra_> OK
<jhodapp> yeah, that's what I thought :)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 6 ?
<ogra_> ah, right
<jhodapp> yep 6
<jhodapp> the tests are fine
<ogra_> systemsettle before and after and setup/teardown are from CI
<ogra_> right, i see the crash file
<ogra_> Pausing player with key: 4
<ogra_> pause
<ogra_> (media-hub-server:3494): GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.0/./glib/gmem.c:359: overflow allocating 4294967274*8 bytes
<ogra_> Starting DecodingService...
<ogra_> core::ubuntu::media::ServiceImplementation::ServiceImplementation()
<ogra_> there you go
<ogra_> (from /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log)
<jhodapp> ogra_, let me make sure I don't get that same thing on flo
<jhodapp> ogra_, doesn't happen on flo
<ogra_> ah
<robru> sil2100, are we ready to publish silo 9? what do you think?
<ogra_> didrocks, did you talk to CI about the test results ?
<ogra_> oh, he's gone
<ogra_> sigh
<jhodapp> ogra_, and I don't have a mako, so tough for me to debug that
<sil2100> robru: I think we're ok! We had an image built during the meeting so let's do it ;)
<robru> sil2100, alright I'm on it!
<sil2100> robru: thanks ;D
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 12 DONE (finished: 20140505 17:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/12.changes ===
<robrubaloo> oh look
<robrubaloo> irc on my ubuntu phone
<robrubaloo> Good job ogra
<sil2100> robru: btw! Just so you know, for now if you M&C a silo, it will be stuck on the Landing silo part temporarily, and you'll have to 'Land' it manually through the spreadsheet :)
<robru> sil2100, ah ok
<sil2100> Temporary inconvinience ;p
<robru> sil2100, is that due to the stuff that got shut off in order to stop the spreadsheet getting overloaded?
<sil2100> robru: it's a side-effect, we're testing ways of making that not happen again
<robru> sil2100, alright, no worries, I only merged one silo so far today ;-)
<sil2100> robru: sorry for the inconvinence ;p
 * sil2100 waves
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100, I'm off for lunch, feel free to email me with any other info you think is important
<robru> bye!
<sil2100> Have fun and see you tomorrow!
<pmcgowan> davmor2, popey do you gents ever get this symptom? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1309015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309015 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Settings crashed on updates page when apps and system updates both available" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> not the crash but the page wonkiness
<ogra_> pmcgowan, better to ask that when its not a bank holiday in the UK i guess :)
<pmcgowan> oh duh
<ogra_> robru, yeah, it is nice until our app lifecycle trashes the experience by killing the connection :)
<ogra_> works great if the app is constantly in focus and you manage to keep the display on all the time though
<ogra_> (the freenode app copes relatively well with that, but kiwiIRC doesnt at all)
<robru> ogra_, oh really? I quit the app and it took several minutes before IRC showed as disconnected. does the web client at least cache the messages while the app isn't focused?
<robru> ogra_, heh, it just occurred to me that we don't have a multitasking phone, we have a serially-single-tasking phone.
<ogra_> robru, the freenode one does a decent job at caching to a certain extend ... at some point it finally drops
<ogra_> the kiwi client actually immediately disconnects as soon as you backgrounded the app
<ogra_> freenode allowed me to use other apps if it wasnt in bg for to long ...
<ogra_> and i wnet shopping on saturday with it running (but kept it in fg) and it was still connected when i cam home ... it even handled the 3G to WLAN back and froth switching
<ogra_> sadly the OSK starts getting messy after a while
<robru> ogra_, what's wrong with the OSK? aside from the obvious inconvenience of typing numbers and symbols...
<ogra_> at some point it stops popping up when you focus the input field
<robru> oh, strange
<ogra_> after 1h or so ... and i had multiple channels open ... might be some CSS or javascript weirdness on the page
<Saviq> hey guys, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/43/console shows something scary
<Saviq> mktemp: failed to create directory via template '/tmp/debsign.XXXXXXXX': No space left on device
<Saviq> oh actually
<Saviq> that's an *old* job
<Saviq> for some reason http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ links to it...
<Saviq> robru, ↑
<Saviq> there's a wrong link to silo 002 on your webpage
<robru> hm
<Saviq> somehow
<robru> Saviq, reload the page? says job 45 for me, not 43. i guess you have cached data somehow
<Saviq> robru, ah!
<robru> (I'm not sure how, my page just uses AJAX to load json directly from the jenkins jobs)
<Saviq> robru, I probably expected it to update automagically like the spreadsheet does :)
<Saviq> robru, hmm
<Saviq> still 43
<Saviq> tried full refresh
<robru> Saviq, but it does update automagically... using AJAX. I'm not sure why it got stuck for you
<robru> Saviq, try clearing your cache or something
<Saviq> robru, suspended in the middle, but apparently refreshing doesn't help
 * Saviq restarts firefox
<Saviq> robru, FYI: had to open the json in another tab and ctrl+f5 it
<Saviq> robru, so indeed some cache issue
<robru> strange
<Saviq> robru, but that sounds like a problem, refreshing the page doesn't always get me fresh results :|
<robru> Saviq, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/index.js (grep for loadSiloJSON) code is pretty straightforward, not sure if you have any thoughts on doing an AJAX request that ignores cache and forces fresh data
<Saviq> robru, the obvious hack would be to ?timestamp=current_time ;)
<robru> Saviq, ah, good call. ok I'll add that ;-)
<Saviq> robru, the better solution would be for the remote server to return correct cache times
<Saviq> robru, then stuff would just work
<robru> Saviq, but the files are just static files served by a web server! it's not even dynamic
<robru> Saviq, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/
<Saviq> robru, well, yeah
<Saviq> robru, that's why, if the server sends "you can keep this file for an hour"
<Saviq> robru, the browser won't even check - unless forced to refresh
<Saviq> robru, it doesn't send any ATM afaict
<Saviq> robru, but adding a .htaccess there and make it so that they're only kept for a minute or so, could probably happen
<Saviq> robru, something like http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/apache-speed-cache-control.html, although I understand you might not have access to it
<Saviq> robru, in which case it'd be a good workaround to just timestamp the requests
<robru> Saviq, yeah, whoever controls ~platform would have to do that
<robru> Saviq, oh well, I added the query string to avoid caching. reload the page and it should be fine thereafter
<Saviq> robru, yup, pull everything every time :)
<Saviq> *pulls
<robru> Saviq, other than that, the page will reload every 5 minutes, but only if the tab is focused in your browser. it also forces a reload when you switch to the tab. so it should be fresh now
<Saviq> robru, ok cool
<Saviq> robru, what does it link for you in silo 009 for you to?
<robru> Saviq, I see https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/10575/console
<Saviq> robru, ah now I get it, it iterates over silos
<Saviq> robru, ok that's fine then
<robru> yeah
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rrsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
* rsalveti changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-06
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 13 building (started: 20140506 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 13 DONE (finished: 20140506 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/13.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> didrocks: there'd be autopilot python 3 ports needing packaging ack https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/14/artifact/packaging_changes_camera-app_2.9.1+14.10.20140505-0ubuntu1.diff + https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/14/artifact/packaging_changes_notes-app_1.4+14.10.20140505-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> they don't change the packaging identically, but also the one not changed by x_nox was approved by him
<Mirv> namely the more thorough one uses dh-python and the other one doesn't
<didrocks> Mirv: so, you think they did test it?
<didrocks> (if so, +1)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes they marked it as being tested an hour ago, while it was built 15h ago
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> I was wondering if there was any discussion about the new file manager's AP failures
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<Mirv> psivaa: was there some status update on the file manager failure? testsuite name ubuntu_filemanager_app -> filemanager
<psivaa> Mirv: is this in relation to the smoke failure?
<Mirv> psivaa: regarding http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/13:20140506:20140506/7883/ubuntu_filemanager_app/ and I found out after updating my click test setup that the suite changed name apparently
<psivaa> Mirv: i see'could not import package ubuntu_filemanager_app: No module named ubuntu_filemanager_app' and remember that we had to change that in ci/autolanding a week or so ago. it could be the reason
<psivaa> Mirv: let me re-run that test with 'filemanager'
<Mirv> psivaa: image #9 saw update of filemanager to .169 and bzr166 renamed ubuntu_filemanager_app -> filemanager
<sil2100> I see a commit for that in trunk indeed
<sil2100> Too bad no one coordinated this with anyone
<psivaa> yea, 10,11,12 & 13 have this issue. running it with 'filemanager' now and tests are running
<Mirv> psivaa: thanks! 9 would have had it also, but it seems the whole test suite was not run there :S
<Mirv> I did get 3 failing tests myself locall, let's see if it's flaky or happens also on test infra
<psivaa> Mirv: yea. not sure what happened there.. just working my way backwords :)
<Mirv> :)
<ToyKeeper> ... and after dealing with a surprise critical bug, I'm out of time for the day.  Lots of interrupts over the past few days.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, hopefully a desktop bug ?
<ogra_> (or do we have to worry ? )
<ToyKeeper> No, and I don't think so.
<ogra_> phew :)
<popey> On #12 (I can't upgrade to 13 for some reason - probably network) if I open system settings I get a blank screen until I switch away or rotate the screen. anyone else see that?
<ogra_> popey, i saw it going blank during download yesterday (on flo)
<popey> not the thing where the content disappears
<popey> the entire screen (indicator aside) is blank, looks like it didnt start
<ogra_> ah, havent seen that yet
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> popey: I had to reset the networking on 12 this morning and then the upgrade to 13 was fine
<popey> reset networking? as in flip the switch off/on?
<ogra_> davmor2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7376744/ ... put that file in place (make it executable) ... that is the proposed workaround for the routing bug
<davmor2> popey: yes
<ogra_> mount -o remount,rw / ... put file in place ... mount -o remount,ro /
<ogra_> i'm running with that here and have not seen routing issues since
<davmor2> ogra_: let me do the dogfooding for 13 first so I can see how impacting it is
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> popey, ^^^ for you too ... we need as much testing as possible ...
<davmor2> popey, didrocks: So I'll be off tomorrow it looks like Sue has made appointments for nearly everything tomorrow so her Son and I only lose a day for arrangements and then one for the funeral.
<didrocks> davmor2: ok man, take care of her
<davmor2> Yeah I am :)ssss
<Mirv> dbarth: how's the plan on getting HTML5 apps using Oxide instead of QtWebKit? I'm wondering when I could allow the 5.2 QtWebKit in without fearing for regressions on that front.
<davmor2> Mirv: has anyone let the app developers know?
<Mirv> davmor2: I don't know, a good question. the assumption is probably that nothing changes for worse at least when moving to Oxide.
<davmor2> Mirv: ah nice okay
<Mirv> apps using webview and 14.04 framework already use Oxide from what I understood, and after the SDK HTML5 apps switch the only remaining qtwebkit user would be those apps using 13.10 framework
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, any idea why https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/49/console is waiting for arm64?
<davmor2> popey: if you send a message to your phone while it sleeps do you get a notification tone for it?
<Mirv> Saviq: it looks like it's currently available on arm64: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/0.0.2+14.10.20140430.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Saviq: hi, it seems u-s-c is built for arm64 in utopic
<didrocks> yeah, it's built on it
<Saviq> hmm ok /me looks why the dep wait
<Saviq> uh oh
 * Saviq got firefox 29
<ogra_> rounded tabs
<Saviq> yeah, doesn't look nice at all :|
 * ogra_ doesnt care as long as it renders websites correctly 
<Saviq> Mirv, u-s-c in that silo depends on libandroid-properties-dev, which are not available on arm64 :|
<davmor2> didrocks: there is some odd behaviour with the dialer app and recalling a number.  Let me reboot and see if I can reproduce it
<ogra_> i thought i saw a bug about that ...
<Mirv> Saviq: could the dependency be avoided, isn't u-s-c supposed to be used on desktop? now all the arm64 desktoppers would lose Mir goodness! (yes, we seem to build also Mir on arm64 which is nice)
<davmor2> Saviq: don't look at the tabs then ;)
<ogra_> bug 1308365
<ubot5> bug 1308365 in dialer-app "press-call-twice-to-redial doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308365
<Saviq> Mirv, good question, I'm not really sure where that dependency comes from...
<davmor2> ogra_: no not that one :)  That is a feature request
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
 * ogra_ wonders why pad.lv doesnt seem to load for him
<dbarth_> Mirv: not there yet, more blocked on webapps mtaintenance right now
<dbarth_> Mirv: maybe we can list that as a sprint goal
<Mirv> dbarth_: ok
<Mirv> dbarth_: osomon would have a new webbrower-app request again. but there's still "Add UA override feature, per webapps" landing there, should you land it first?
<dbarth_> Mirv: i can put this one on hold, nw
 * ogra_ thinks this is less impartant since the UA seems to work properly with oxide now ... 
<Mirv> dbarth_: so postponing landing-003 again? ok.
<ogra_> that feature will only be used in corner cases now ... while it was more important with webkit
<dbarth_> ogra_: this is to let each app tweak it's own, but agreed, less important
<dbarth_> its
<ogra_> dbarth_, i knwo what it does, its my bug ;)
<ogra_> (or is supposed to do)
<Saviq> Mirv, oh, found the culprit, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-gl-screen/+merge/210466, which is included as a prerequisite - it's about the boot splash... will follow up with mterry and Mirco
<ogra_> dbarth_, btw, is anyone looking at browser activity fixing ? tabs/bookmarks etc dont work at all
<Mirv> oSoMoN_: landing-005 it is, unless you want to join the two landings into one
<ogra_> (i assume that waits for the new bottom edge stuff ?)
<oSoMoN_> Mirv, thanks, two separate landings will do
<Mirv> then it's good.
<davmor2> ogra_: knock your phone onto standby, ring it, and hang up so you get a missed call notification in incoming, hit the call back button dialer app seems to go to the calling dialogue then when you answer it shows the call log here
<davmor2> so you can't hang up
<oSoMoN_> Mirv, by the way, I keep pinging you or sil2100 randomly about landings, is that ok or do you guys have a schedule that I should respect to not interrupt you all the time?
<davmor2> you have to close the app and then reopen it
<ogra_> davmor2, wont work with devel ... the event bock bug is still present
<ogra_> *block
<dbarth_> ogra_: oSoMoN_ is, but not sure that can be made ready; the top header redesign may come first
 * ogra_ hates the new top header with passion already :P 
<dbarth_> we'll have our oxide catch up later today, so i'll ask
<ogra_> dbarth_, oSoMoN_ well, if we cant fix it before going to market we should probably remove the activities button
 * ogra_ guesses we have lless than two months before we have to take the archive snapshot 
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, can you elaborate on "don’t work at all"?
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, tap the activities button ... nothing happens
<davmor2> ogra_: should work
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, if that didn’t work, then we would be seeing autopilot failures in the daily runs
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, oh, trying it now it got even worse ... s/nothing happens/browser freezes/
<davmor2> ogra_: what app has the new topbar header in it
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, feel free to try it :)
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, trying now
<ogra_> davmor2, only the scopes yet, but it gives you an impresssion about the back button placement ... and if the header is permanent it will steal your screen space for content
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, stopped for me when we switched to oxide ... its quite an old bug
<davmor2> ogra_: and in most webapps they already have a header so then you get 2 so top half of the screen is headers right
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, did you report it? it sounds like a pretty bad regression, if it was confirmed
<ogra_> davmor2, right, and even in native apps we will steal 10-20% of the screen space from the content
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, no, i thought it was in the works still and just a brawback of the switch to oxide ... i have the bad tendency to just turn my bookmarks into webapps anyway, so i stopped using bookmarks much  :)
<ogra_> if you can confirm it i'll file it right now
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, it’s definitely a bug, and not an expected regression
<davmor2> ogra_: I could see it being better if it disappeared like the bottom bar and then just a tap in empty space or drag the app down brought it back maybe
<oSoMoN_> I’m updating to the latest image, will confirm in a moment
<ogra_> if you cant, there must have something gone wrong when transitioning my settings from webkit to oxide ...
<ogra_> which is a bug as well, but probably less severe
<ogra_> davmor2, right, but that wont be possible ... dragging from the top is reserved for indicators ...
<ogra_> so i assume th only option is to have it permanently visible
<davmor2> ogra_: no I mean drag down on the app like the gallery app when you scroll up the header disappear scroll back down and it comes back
<ogra_> ah
<davmor2> ogra_: so thumb in the middle of the screen and drag down slightly reveals the window chrome once you tap it or scroll up it disappears again
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, I can’t reproduce here, would you mind inspecting the logs for webbrowser-app to see if there is anything relevant when you try to open the activity view?
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that might work
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, nothing at all ... as if i had not tapped the button
<ogra_> but the browser is hard locked again
<oSoMoN_> and no logs?
<ogra_> nope
<oSoMoN_> huh, that’s weird
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404267/
<Mirv> oSoMoN_: pinging is fine, I just stop answering soon and then sil2100 will switch to robru/cyphermox later on
<ogra_> thats what it rpints from start of the app to the point where i tap
<oSoMoN_> Mirv, ok, thanks
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, could it be that you have a huge history db + bookmarks db and that it fails to populate the model because of too much data, maybe?
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, can you share them with me, by any chance?
<oSoMoN_> ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/[bookmarks|history].sqlite
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, where do i find them ... this phone runs devel since and of saucy ... could be that a few lines of history and bookmarks piled up over that year :)
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/apps/book-app$ adb shell ls -l ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/bookmarks.sqlite
<ogra_> ls: cannot access /home/ogra/.local/share/webbrowser-app/bookmarks.sqlite: No such file or directory
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/apps/book-app$ adb shell ls -l ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/history.sqlite
<ogra_> ls: cannot access /home/ogra/.local/share/webbrowser-app/history.sqlite: No such file or directory
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/apps/book-app$
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> are you sure that is the right path ?
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> funny ... so ~ gets expanded
<ogra_> never had that with adb before
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/apps/book-app$ adb shell ls -lh /home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app/history.sqlite
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 phablet phablet 149K May  6 14:23 /home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app/history.sqlite
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/apps/book-app$ adb shell ls -lh /home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app/bookmarks.sqlite
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 phablet phablet 2.0K Dec 19 17:09 /home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app/bookmarks.sqlite
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/apps/book-app$
<ogra_> not actually big
<ogra_> let me pull them
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/browser/
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, thanks, I’ll run some tests with them after lunch
<ogra_> let me try to move them away and see if that changes behavior here
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> it came up ... the phone was lying there for like 10min and now it just popped up the activities page
<ogra_> so it works ... just takes ages
<ogra_> and the app is completely unresponsive during that
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, moving the dir away makes it work
<cyphermox> ogra_: good morning! how's the network? :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, steady :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, i'm waiting for davmor2 to test too since he is more roaming around etc :)
<ogra_> from my pov it is fixed
<ogra_> but i dont swithc much between 3G and WLAN
<cyphermox> right
 * didrocks goes for a run
<popey> ogra_: gonna go for a walk, will test
<ogra_> popey, thanks !
<ogra_> i actually need to mow the lawn today ... i should perhaps just do that now so it roams a bit
<davmor2> didrocks: so 13 looks to be on par with most of the other recent images I'm just writing up one bug for the dialer app on returning a missed call
<sil2100> davmor2: you think that's a blocker?
<davmor2> sil2100: I think it should be high to get it fixed asap.  However I'm going to install R2 and see if it exists there and was just missed previously, before it is classed as a blocker.
<davmor2> sil2100: however I'm going to file the bug first :)
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, thanks ;)
<popey> ogra_: seems way better
<ogra_> popey, way better or fixed ?
<popey> well, fixed
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> ship it!
<ogra_> yeah
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, right, so the issue is that it’s slow and unresponsive, which is not surprising given how it’s implemented, I’ll keep an eye on performance when I implement the new activity view
<ogra_> right, it works fine with a new/empty DB
<popey> got bug 1309556 again while I was out ☹
<ubot5> bug 1309556 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "camera crashed and took phone with it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309556
<ogra_> i assume we should probably create some bookmarks for the test runs to catch such issues
<ogra_> and ship a pre-filled history DB in the autopilot package or so
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, sounds like a good idea, noted down
<oSoMoN_> ogra_, running webbrowser-app on a beefy desktop with your db, the activity view takes 6secs to show up, and it’s not smooth when flicking, so I think we have our culprit
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> its quite snappy here with the removed db
<oSoMoN_> even if we optimize the model loading, we should also probably limit the number of entries, who cares about their browsing history a year ago?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> a week should be enough ... or even less
<cyphermox> ogra_: which ppa for the fix?
<ogra_> cyphermox, a silo i'd say
<ogra_> i'll need to update the mms silo again then ...
<cyphermox> well yeah, that's what I meant
<ogra_> (since that has another lxc-android-version already)
<cyphermox> don't we want to ship those separate?
<sil2100> Is there a silo with the route workaround already?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, would you mind publishing silo 5? I just completed testing for it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, just doing lunch right now
<sil2100> But let me take a look
<oSoMoN> sil2100, there’s no urgency, enjoy your lunch and have a look afterwards :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I would need 2 packaging ACK from you :)
<sil2100> Both look rather good
<sil2100> didrocks: first -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+14.10.20140506-0ubuntu1.diff <- python3 transition
<oSoMoN> ah, I was about to ask who could ack the packaging changes, sil2100 has been faster :)
<sil2100> didrocks: second -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-2-publish/12/artifact/packaging_changes_gallery-app_0.0.67+14.10.20140505-0ubuntu1.diff <- python3 transition ;p
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ;) No worries, I simply have to pre-scan it for anything strange before passing it on to didrocks or some other core-dev
<oSoMoN> it makes sense
<didrocks> sil2100: the transition has been tested server-side as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: if so, +1
<didrocks> (for both)
<sil2100> didrocks: by server-side, you mean on CI infra?
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: let me ask around about that
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> on packaging itself, +1 though
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ^ did you coordinate it with the CI guys and the CI infrastructure, if it won't suddenly break every test from that application when running, for instance, smoketesting?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: phablet-test-run still works and such, yes?
<sil2100> bfiller: ^ same regarding your landing
<bfiller> sil2100: QA verified the AP tests all worked on the device
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, I’ve run the tests on my device and desktop, and CI runs pass in the MR itself, so I think we’re fine
<oSoMoN> also, there are other apps that have already migrated to python3 for their autopilot tests, and they seem to work
<oSoMoN> sil2100, this is a CI run for the py3-autopilot branch on mako: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/6547/?
<sil2100> plars: hi! Are you around?
<plars> sil2100: no
<sil2100> :D
<plars> :)
<plars> sil2100: what's up?
<sil2100> plars: just want to make double sure - there are some apps migrating to py3 now, dropping py2 support - do you know if we already run some apps as py3 in smoketesting?
<plars> sil2100: I saw that, there are a few that there might be concerns with
<plars> sil2100: we use phablet-test-run for all the autopilot tests, which aiui handles that automagically.
<plars> sil2100: so if the current autopilot tests have been ported to py3, then it should already be running them with it
<plars> sil2100: there's a hack in place that handles making sure the custom tests get run with autopilot3 (even though they apparently don't even need to be autopilot tests)
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> ;)
<plars> sil2100: as long as we continue to have an autopilot3 binary, those won't break
<plars> sil2100:  but we can drop the hack when autopilot == autopilot3
<sil2100> I guess that's still not the case, but anyway, thanks! I guess it's safe to land those
<plars> sil2100: the only things I'm concerned about are the ones around the edges - the smem/eventstat/memevent/etc
<plars> sil2100: I was going to try to check on those today
<plars> sil2100: when are you looking to pull py2 from the image?
<sil2100> plars: I don't know the exact ETA, but we're getting to that slowly...
<plars> sil2100: there are some minor (I hope) cleanups to do, and I'll be taking a look at those shortly
<balloons> sergiusens, have some time today to give feedback on my mp's for phablet-tools? Landing the 13.10 -> 14.04 change should be really painless for instance
<sergiusens> balloons: yeah, sorry, holidays made me forget to recheck :-)
<sergiusens> sil2100: most of the core apps tests are py3 (if not all)
<sergiusens> plars: sil2100 yeah, you could use autopilot as a replacement for nose if you wanted (wrt to not needing to be an autopilot test)
<balloons> sergiusens, ty
<rsalveti> ogra_: when are we building a new image? :-)
<plars> some of the 2to3 tool recommendations seem like nonsense
<rsalveti> want a new build to test the x86 image
<ogra_> rsalveti, i think didrocks wanted to build a new one today ... i would pretty much like to get lxc-android-conifg with the routing fix in before though
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah
<didrocks> would be nice
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the fix for that?
<ogra_> we had 4 perople test it and it worked for all of us
<rsalveti> do we have a silo for it already?
<rsalveti> then land it :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, not sure and for a standloanr lxc-android-config upload i always find a silo overkill (since you cant really install that package easily anyway)
<rsalveti> ogra_: where is the debdiff then?
<rsalveti> ogra_: want to see what fixed it :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, a hack :P
<rsalveti> hahah
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7376744/
<rsalveti> a dirty one for sure
 * ogra_ likes the name :P
<sil2100> hoho
<rsalveti> hahah
<rsalveti> evil
<ogra_> it just flushes the default routes every time an interface change is detected
<sil2100> Is that the name we'll be shipping? That's evil indeed ;)
<ogra_> we'll probably add _muhahaha at the end of the filename
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> lol
<sil2100> Yeah, that makes it all much better ;p
<rsalveti> ogra_: please land this then, and let's trigger a new image
<ogra_> cyphermox, ok with you ? i'd just do a direct upload of lxc-android-config for that
<cyphermox> yes, that's always fine by me
<ogra_> didrocks, objections ?
<didrocks> "objection!"
<cyphermox> let's not waste any more time than necessary
<didrocks> sorry, too many phoenix wright (ace attorney) :)
<didrocks> so yeah, please land it!
<ogra_> didrocks, testing it from a silo means you unpack the package any copy the file in place ... since lxc-android-config isnt installable :)
<ogra_> great
<sil2100> http://www.name.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/objection.jpg
<didrocks> ogra_: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/96/Ace_Attorney_objection.png
<ogra_> (well, it is installable from recovery mode with a lot hackery)
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> ogra_: cyphermox: right I am just waiting on some data transfers a reboot and some testing of missed calls and then I'm going to trial the proposed fix and see if I can break it
<cyphermox> brb, need juice
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<ogra_> uploaded
<sil2100> \o/
<rsalveti> sil2100: mind allocating a silo for line 34?
<popey> doanac: hello - https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/reminders-app/fix-vcs-manifest/+merge/218444 doesn't seem to have picked up my change?
<sil2100> Just got the ping
<sil2100> rsalveti: assigned!
<doanac> popey: let me poke around
<rsalveti> sil2100: thanks
<popey> doanac: thanks, also https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067 seems to be failing and I cant see why
<sil2100> :)
<doanac> popey: as per your clock-app. do you not think these are real failures: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/137/testReport/ ?
<popey> doanac: looking at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/13:20140506:20140506/7883/ubuntu_clock_app/ - it seems they're flaky..?
<doanac> popey: i'm not sure what the precedence is on getting an MP through that depends on flaky tests. do we have to get those tests un-flaky first?
<popey> hm
<popey> didrocks: was someone else looking at the clock app failures on CI this morning?
<didrocks> popey: nothing more than on the ML AFAIK
<doanac> popey: as per the reminders-app. The jenkins master is down that needs to kick that job off. fginther is going to get it back online
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> sil2100, didrocks: okay so the behaviour of callback didn't work on image 2 either but was actually broken worse so to that end I think it is safe to promote image 13 and add https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1316662 as a new blocker
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316662 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer app goes a bit funny when using the return missed call feature" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> davmor2: \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: promotion :)
<popey> renato: any ideas on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1314533
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314533 in Ubuntu Clock App "Test fails on mako #3 utopic" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> i just ran it locally here and it seems to take a while to save but not 15 seconds
<popey> and I'm not sure saving is the issue anyway, I don't see the toolbar come up at all
<popey> so I don't think it actually gets as far as trying to save
<popey> balloons: ^^
<balloons> popey, heh, I was just looking at those clock bugs
<popey> when i run it here, it looks more like it's trying to scroll the flickable
<popey> and failing, then giving up
<balloons> popey, perhaps it's not as nik90 described then
<balloons> popey, we need to release shorts
<popey> given I'm blocked on releasing reminders and clock, sure!
<popey> I'll test now
<balloons> I'm using r221.. those victor's changes won't land :-(
<balloons> bizzarre, the upload is failing :-(
<popey> balloons: 221 shorts pass, please upload to store
<balloons> popey, love to, but store uploads return server error 500
<popey> bueno ^
<balloons> popey, they are looking at it :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: lxc-android-config is in, can we trigger a new image?
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^^
<didrocks> ogra_: please do, but don't image my promotion request! :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: yes ;)
<ogra_> already running
<rsalveti> great
<didrocks> sweeeeeeet :)
<ogra_> "Waiting for other process to release the global lock"
 * ogra_ sits in front of that since a while 
<ogra_> oh, it moved now
<ogra_> yup, 13 promoted
<ogra_> build triggered
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: coming?
<rsalveti> didrocks: hey, we have a newer hud in trusty, that is not yet in utopic:
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud
<rsalveti> shouldn't we copy it over to utopic as well?
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, cjwatson is doing it regularly at the start of the cycle
<cjwatson> It's not in trusty-updates yet
<rsalveti> right, needs to be promoted first
<cjwatson> I don't generally copy things to utopic until we know we aren't going to get into a tangle with failed SRU verification
<cjwatson> That said, in this case there's already a branched version in utopic-proposed
<cjwatson> So I would consider this package out of bounds for the usual copying-up - please arrange for it to be uploaded separately
<rsalveti> that one was just a no-change rebuild, but failed for ppc64el
<cjwatson> Oh, right, I guess that would be OK
<cjwatson> Did you try lobbing that ppc64el build back a few times?  It worked before, apparently ...
<rsalveti> cjohnston: it seems it's not arch related actually, did a new bump in my ppa and it failed similarly for both amd64 and i386
<rsalveti> sorry, cjwatson ^
<balloons> ping doanac
<cjwatson> Well, why don't I try retrying it then
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 14 building (started: 20140506 16:10) ===
<doanac> balloons: hey
<cjwatson> Just in case it's a race
<rsalveti> right
<balloons> doanac, it looks like maybe a jenkins builder is offline. The core apps autolanding jobs don't appear to be running
<doanac> balloons: yes. fginther is aware and is looking into it
<doanac> sorry
<balloons> doanac, brillant thanks. I thought he might know, just wanted to confirm ;-)
<fginther> balloons, doanac, I think I have it fixed now. just restarting to clear out some old crud
<doanac> old crud - i can't believe that would be possible
<balloons> popey, shorts is ready for you to approve
<Mirv> ok re: landing meeting filed a bug for file manager bug #1316677
<ubot5> bug 1316677 in Ubuntu File Manager App "flaky test test_cut_directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316677
<popey> balloons: done
<balloons> Mirv, I didn't see that on the dash
<Mirv> balloons: yes I got the link to http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/38/ from plars
<balloons> Mirv, ahh :-)
<Mirv> so after the ubuntu_filemanager_app -> filemanager suite name was fixed, first rerun yielded that flaky test and the next one succeeded
<balloons> Mirv, yea I kind of caught on that you had some fallout from that
<balloons> I'll have to remember fro renames it affects the dashboard also
<Mirv> and then as I'm around today at this hour I can ping bfiller about getting this AP fix into gallery-app: https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/gallery-app/autopilot-fix-flakyness-and-make-work-on-desktop/+merge/218129
<Mirv> (ping done ^)
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Good, it built
<Mirv> ...except that it was just released already as a .deb, so only needs a click update
<Mirv> gone for 2h and you go and fix things!
<rsalveti> cjwatson: awesome, did a local rebuild and it failed similarly on amd64, might be a flaky test
<bfiller> Mirv: it's landed
<bfiller> sergiusens: gallery, notes and camera trunks now ready to be released as click
 * ogra_ reads todays landing team mail and wonders what the heck the "sync monitor toolbar" is 
<dpm> hi doanac, we've got a couple of top-approved MPs from a few hours ago here that haven't had any Jenkins run - https://code.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+activereviews - is there anything going on with the Jenkins jobs for lp:reminders-app? Do they need to be retriggered?
<doanac> dpm: i think they should get kicked off soon. we had a jenkins server offline this morning.
<sergiusens> bfiller: ack
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
<doanac> dpm: there are a couple of reminders-app MP being worked on it seems: http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<dpm> doanac, ok, so I guess that should get taken care of soon automatically. Thanks!
<bfiller> fginther: could you setup CI for this branch: lp:~phablet-team/address-book-app/staging
<ogra_> doanac, did you see my ping from yesterday ? the bootcharts you produce are not reproducable for me ... yours always take ~10sec longer, i dont get why ...
<doanac> ogra_: no. didn't see that.
<fginther> bfiller, yes, that can be done, should be ready a little later today
<doanac> ogra_: is there a specific phase where the CI lab is slower than what you see?
<ogra_> doanac, well, i dont manage to get bootcharts with more than 28sec overall time here since a few images
<ogra_> yours are far above 30 ... even close to 40 all the time
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-utopic-11.png
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 14 DONE (finished: 20140506 17:30) ===
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-utopic-13.png
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/14.changes ===
<ogra_> and i have re-run both of these a few times when i saw yours
<ogra_> they never take that long
<ogra_> not sure how that can be
<doanac> ogra_: just a wild guess. we provision the phone with all the click-apps. could that slow things down any?
<ogra_> doanac, i'll try to find what takes longer in yours ... (EOD here and i still have some things to do)
<ogra_> doanac, you mean you dont use phablet-bootchart ?
<doanac> ogra_: we use phablet-bootchart, but skip its provisioning step i think
<doanac> we use the "--noinstall" flag
<ogra_> more clicks can slow down the first boot massively ... but subsequent ones when the clicks are registered shouldnt slow down the boot
<ogra_> hrm
<doanac> ogra_: probably not that then. because the phone should have already beent through the initial boot before we run the bootchart test
<ogra_> you need three boots to even get the caches right ... thats why i added the install step to make sure it gets reliable numbers
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox, popey: I can haz interwebz now to put it through it's paces :D
<ogra_> davmor2, yay
<ogra_> doanac, well, lets keep this as a topic for malta ... not sure i will find much time to dig deeper the next two weeks
<doanac> ogra_: ack. sounds good.
<ogra_> (and i guess you are busy enough too :) )
<bfiller> fginther: thank you
<fginther> bfiller, forgot to ask, you want the auto merger setup for that branch too, right?
<bfiller> fginther: would be great
<fginther> bfiller, np
<rsalveti> robru: can you flush silo 9, don't need that landing anymore, need more work on it first
<robru> rsalveti, sure
<rsalveti> cjwatson: another rebuild that only failed for powerpc https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/1.1.1+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu3
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Retried, although I don't know how hopeful I should be since it's failed at least twice now
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> robru: thanks!
<tvoss_> sil2100, still around?
<robru> tvoss_, I can help with landing things, what's up?
<sergiusens> bfiller: who tested the clicks on the phone? did they notice 'Loading tests from: /home/phablet/autopilot/legacy-py2' at all?
<sergiusens> they don't seem to break on py3, but it's still py2
<bfiller> sergiusens: ChrisCagnon tested them
<sergiusens> xnox: do you know if camera, notes and gallery land that we would be python2 free? Just so we can get rid of the provisioning switch in phablet-click-test-setup
<xnox> sergiusens: as per our current list, that is the case.
<sil2100> tvoss_: back now
<xnox> sergiusens: best way to check is to make sure $ click list --manifest has autopilot dir set for everything that has AP tests.
<sergiusens> xnox: ok, because they migrated them to python3 but the manifest wasn't updated
<sergiusens> I might consider an out of band update ;-)
<robotfuel> sergiusens: what problems do you have with new click apps?
<xnox> sergiusens: yeah, some conversions were incomplete: missing manifest update, missing .deb updates, missing build-depends etc.
<robotfuel> I tested them yesterday and it worked.
<sergiusens> robotfuel: they are provisioned to legacy-py2 since they don't have the click manifest switch
<xnox> sergiusens: i did clean up a few of them, but more sneaked in past.
<sergiusens> robotfuel: Loading tests from: /home/phablet/autopilot/legacy-py2
<sergiusens> robotfuel: did you notice that?
<xnox> robotfuel: sergiusens: where are the clicks?
<sergiusens> xnox: s-jenkins, one sec
<xnox> or which branches / apps are we taking about ?
<sergiusens> xnox: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/camera-app-click/54/ http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/64/ http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/notes-app-click/64/
<xnox> sergiusens: i mean it's fine to land it, as long as one manually tests python3 code path, or a chaser merge-proposal is made to fix it up.
<sergiusens> xnox: well I wanted to act like the translator bot that commits to trunk :-P
<sergiusens> but yeah, an MR requires a useless silo
<robotfuel> sergiusens: I didn't notice that. I ran the tests manually with autopilot3 run <app-name> yesterday and they worked.
<sergiusens> silo is useless as it's not click ready
<sergiusens> robotfuel: yeah, that's not what ci does
<xnox> sergiusens: let's not release these to store, and i'll do a merge proposal to correct above.
<xnox> sergiusens: then you can review those.
<xnox> sergiusens: .... or just commit to trunk.
<sergiusens> xnox: do the MR, I'll look and we can manually merge
<robotfuel> sergiusens: what's the needed click manifest switch?
<robotfuel> sergiusens: so I know what to look for next time...
<xnox> robotfuel: xtest-autopilot
<xnox> robotfuel: see $ adb shell click list --manifest | grep -C 2 autopilot
<dbarth_> o/ robru hiya, we've got silo 003 finally verified; i did rebuild it ~1h ago, so i think it's safe to land now
<xnox> sergiusens: camera & gallery fixes proposed -> didn't build locally, will wait for jenkins (build-deps not installable on utopic for me)
<xnox> sergiusens: notes-app looks correct and has autopilot key.
<sergiusens> xnox: ah, I didn't try that one actually
<sergiusens> xnox: I'm uploading notes now
<sergiusens> I just assumed it would have the problem while waiting for the everlasting gallery tests to finish
<sergiusens> robru: rsalveti can you reconfigure silo 006?
<robru> on it
<sergiusens> popey: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/118/ for Happroval
<sergiusens> popey: I ran the tests myself as you will notice in the changelog
<popey> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> popey: great, thanks; the stock thing should be sorted by now btw
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> popey, cyphermox, ogra_: Good news the lift test passed woohoo!  (Lift being equivalent to standing in a Faraday cage surrounded by 3 feet of concrete and mesh.  That cuts out 3g and wifi, downstairs door opens 3g comes back, upstairs wifi comes back each time I was able to connect to the net and g+ app)
<Saviq> robru, please delete lightdm packages from 002 ppa when you have a moment
<robru> sure thing
<robru> Saviq, ok, done. might take a second to really disappear though
<Saviq> robru, yup, known
<davmor2> popey: the 3 apps you just updated notes, shorts and calculator none seem to be downloading
<sergiusens> robru: was that on it wrt my request and was it completed? :-)
<sergiusens> robru: was that on it wrt my request and was it completed? :-)
<robru> ugh my IRC client just crashed, who just pinged me?
<sergiusens> robru: me :-)
<robru> sergiusens, uhhh... yes? I don't remember. When I said "on it" it was in response to the message *immediately* before it, and whatever it was is done now
<sergiusens> robru: great
<robru> and my scrollback is gone
<robru> ;-)
<robru> time to find a new IRC client, smuxi has crashed like 5 times today, losing scrollback each time.
<sergiusens> robru: if I look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-0-reconfigure/6/ it doesn't seem to be reconfigured though
<robru> sergiusens, oh yes, that's because there's two different jobs for that
<robru> sergiusens, the "reconfigure" job is the one that you are allowed to run but will fail if the packages have changed. when you ping me to reconfigure, I actually re-run the prepare job
<sergiusens> robru: ok; just wondering if there's a way to figure this out in case I missed the bot
<robru> sergiusens, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/335/console
<popey> davmor2: store problem?
<sergiusens> robru: thanks, we don't have links for that though :-)
<robru> sergiusens, there is a link at http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ ;-)
<davmor2> popey: no idea I'm just double checking things my end
<popey> davmor2: lemme check on my stable phoen
<popey> (which is frozen)
<sergiusens> robru: ah, the prepare a silo at the top, thanks
<davmor2> popey: see it's so stable it's static
<sergiusens> robru: I'm using your view btw; easier to use; not a huge fan of the hiding buttons, but much much better than the spreadsheet
<sergiusens> robru: hope you add editing in there this weekend ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, yeah I would love to add editing but unfortunately it's a bit beyond what I'm able to do with that particular setup (there's no server-side listening to form submissions there, it's a purely client-side ajax html page served statically)
<robru> sergiusens, also, an older view of that page had non-hiding buttons and it was massively cluttered. had to hide them just to keep the view sane
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, I figured as much from the url; this would need some django or fun golang learning project ;-)
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, I just get confused when scrolling, I am not that picky either having used enterprise intranets before I'm used to anything these days... but I avoid excel like things as much as I can :-)
<robru> sergiusens, yeah me too, I've been campaigning against spreadsheets since forever, but there's too much inertia to kill it.
<popey> davmor2: worked here
<fginther> bfiller, FYI, the address-book-app/staging jobs you requested were deployed
<bfiller> fginther: great thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-07
<Mirv> good morning
<Mirv> ogra_: somehow #15 is there and tested but no changes etc
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<ToyKeeper> Putting out fires all day (well, 13 hours) is not conducive to getting any testing done.
<ogra_> Mirv, sorry, fixed
<ogra_> seems the bot disconnected
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> good
<Mirv> ogra_: great!
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: should we wait with promoting #14 till the meeting, or do you think it's ok to do it now? Since there's a +1 from davmor2 and the smoketesting looks the same as #13
<popey> sil2100: can packages be updated?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, let's just all sync up on test results during the meeting maybe?
 * popey updates to 14 to test
<sil2100> popey: what do you mean?
<didrocks> popey: 15, you meant?
 * didrocks would hope to get a double promotion for his last day as landing team leader :p
<didrocks> give me that! ;)
<popey> didrocks: did you see I approved about a bazillion french webapps last night?
<didrocks> popey: oh, no, who did those?
<popey> s/bazillion/6/
 * didrocks notes that a bazillion is 6 for popey ;)
<didrocks> what websites?
<popey> no idea ☻
<popey> cadremploi, francebillet, commentcemarche laconjugaison, lequipe, corsematin
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> choix intéressant… :p
<sil2100> Just hope none of them use caca... ;p
<didrocks> well, I wouldn't start to troll on corsica :p
 * didrocks wonders if we will end up in the store with a webapps for each bookmark :p
<popey> looks like it
<popey> I was at a conference a year ago, and was in a talk given by a ffos guy. He handed out phones for people to play with, I'd not played with a FF phone before...
<popey> i opened the store, and picked a random app, the first reviews were all bad, and basically said "This is just a crappy webapp"
<popey> I expect us to get similar reviews, downvoting the webapps into oblivion
<popey> Except mine, mine are awesome ☻
<didrocks> popey: sure sure ;-)
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, so... I wanted to get back to removing the HUD from the bottom edge finally, any pointers on how we should make it happen?
<ogra_> rm -rf hud
<didrocks> Saviq: getting a silo ready for that, and running all AP tests
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, think we could use http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/ ?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I was going to suggest that
<Saviq> k
<didrocks> but that's something to check with the CI team
<Saviq> ok, /me gets a silo ready
<popey> vila: s-jenkins:8080/job/terminal-app-click/ terminal is failing to build in jenkins but I can't see any logs
<vila> popey: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click/55/console => mv: cannot move 'x/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/org' to '../install_dir/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/org': Directory not empty
<vila> popey: doesn't look good, let me see
<sil2100> Saviq: assigned! Just remember that it's 'ignore conflicts' again due to the greeter-splitter
<Saviq> sil2100, of course
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> yw!
<popey> vila: thanks
<vila> popey: I can't access that node anymore :-/ I know it's in the process of being updated but neither your error nor my lack of access are expected :-/
<Saviq> vila, hey, could we use the autopilot gatekeeper job to verify a unity8 change (dropping the hud from bottom edge)?
<vila> Saviq: ECONTEXT, why couldn't you ?
<Saviq> vila, just asking :)
<Saviq> vila, <didrocks> but that's something to check with the CI team
<vila> Saviq: I don't know the specifics here but given the history of the job (plenty of ci-train references there), I don't see why not
<Saviq> vila, ok :)
<mandel> didrocks, the silo 001 was approved a while ago, do you know if thereis is a reason why it was not published?
<mandel> sil2100, ^^
<sil2100> mandel: let me check
<mandel> sil2100, thx, appreciate it
<sil2100> mandel: I'm confused by this thing, give me a moment ;)
<vila> popey: ok, I got access
<vila> popey: but I can't make sense of:
<vila> + mkdir -p ../install_dir/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/
<vila> + mv x/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/org ../install_dir/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/
<sil2100> mandel: ah ha! Ok, so it's indeed stuck in -proposed because of failing autopkgtests
<vila> how can that dir not be empty when it was just created ?
<sil2100> hmm, strangeness
<Saviq> vila, do you know if the gatekeeper job can deal with utopic?
<vila> Saviq: good question, I don't know the answer, I know fginther has worked on that topic but I'm not aware of the fine details, you want to check with him
<vila> Saviq: (or just be brave and try to see ;)
<Saviq> vila, ok thanks
<Saviq> vila, yeah, will do that ;)
<cjwatson> vila: mkdir -p doesn't fail on a directory that already exists ...
<cjwatson> (I haven't looked at the context, but that at least is a hole in your logic :-) )
<vila> cjwatson: yeah, sorry, lack of coffee, I thought about that after typing enter ;)
<vila> cjwatson: thanks for the heads-up anyway ;)
<cjwatson> heh, I was waiting for slow tests so reading IRC ..
<sil2100> PermissionError: [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/autopkgtest/tmp/apt0t-smoketest-artifacts/client.log' <- this seems to be from the log of the autopkgtest failure
<Saviq> vila, looking at the job output http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-07/112/consoleFull
<Saviq> vila, "ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-system --channel ubuntu-touch/trusty-proposed"
<Mirv> sil2100: mandel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2014-May/001098.html might be relevant
 * mandel looks
<Saviq> vila, I don't think that's a parameter :|
<mandel> sil2100, did you take a look at what _Mirv posted? it might be due to that
<popey> dpm: seems terminal is failing to build in jenkins.. see above comments from vila... https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/merge-plugin/+merge/217380 possibly to blame?
<ogra_> === IMAGE 14 promoted ===
<Mirv> \o/
<popey> yay
<vila> popey, dpm: not sure what is going on there the jenkins job shell script has "HACK BEGIN' 'HACK END' comments just before the failing commands: https://pastebin.canonical.com/109711/
<vila> popey, dpm: and looking locally the 'out' dir is empty, there is no 'build' not 'install_dir' dirs either...
<popey> aha, i dont think dpm took account of that hack script when he made that above merge
<popey> it will likely need fixing
<dpm> vila, I had no idea that that existed. The package that that hack installs is no longer required
<dpm> the plugin is now already in the click package
<vila> dpm: do you how is responsible for that job ? Or can we just comment out that hack to test and wait for someone in the know to fix properly ?
<sergiusens> vila: feel free to remove it if you have access; I'm responsible
<dpm> ah, cool, thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> vila: dpm fwiw, music and filemanager also have something similar
<sergiusens> so keep that in mind when updating those
<vila> sergiusens: cool, thanks, removed
<dpm> sergiusens, filemanager was already updated. Not sure if the hack was removed though
<sergiusens> dpm: vila hmmm, I'll take a look and do some cleansing
<dpm> sounds good, thanks
<vila> Saviq: back to you, what is not a parameter ?
<Saviq> vila, the channel from which the phone is flashed
<vila> Saviq: --channel ? There a re bunch of uses in that log
<Saviq> vila, I mean not a parameter of the job
<vila> Saviq: doh, ok wrong tree ;)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: wrt the click ppa I've been hearing about; are you contemplating fat packages? Today I have a specific armhf pbuilder in jenkins assigned but I want to move it to an x86 one and cross build properly for i386 and armhf
<vila> Saviq: multiple discussions in fly ;) So, you're blocked as I don't know enough about who need this job, we need plars
<Saviq> vila, ok, thanks
<Saviq> vila, will ping him later
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I wasn't aware anyone was working on that, nor that it had even been designed; I'm certainly not
<sergiusens> cjwatson: so my hearing is just wrong then :-)
<cjwatson> possibly some telephone game going on
<ricmm> vila: hey there, can you help me with removing/adding some MRs to a silo and then issuing a reconf/rebuild?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: the thing I'm working on is live filesystem builds in LP
<sergiusens> ricmm: vila I'll take care of that
<ricmm> thx
<vila> ricmm: hmm, no, I think you want one CI Train support... or sergiusens ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100 Mirv didrocks https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/36/console says it's out of sync with the archive; rsalveti resynced the archive into trunk yesterday (and ricmm merged trunk into his MR) so I'm not sure why this error shows up
<ricmm> archive is at 0ubuntu2
<ricmm> trunk seems to be at 0ubuntu1
<ricmm> ?
<didrocks> 2014-05-07 09:38:35,565 WARNING A version (2.0.0+14.04.20140326-0ubuntu2) is available at the destination archive for that component but is not in the destination branch which is still at 3.0.0-0ubuntu1. You need to ensure that your version contains the fix in the destination or you can force rebuild to bypass the check.
<sergiusens> oh... then it wasn't synced
<sergiusens> didrocks: yeah, this is dbus-cpp, not location-service (which was synced yesterday)
<ricmm> is it hard to sync?
<ricmm> or is it automatic
<sergiusens> ricmm: you need to do something similar to what rsalveti did with location-service http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/location-service/trunk/revision/61 ... AFAIK it's manual
<ricmm> sergiusens: manual push to trunk?
<sergiusens> ricmm: I've never done a sync before; didrocks what's the procedure?
<didrocks> sergiusens: just take the changes from the distro (the debdiff)
<didrocks> sergiusens: get that to a MP and add it, or push it directly to trunk
<didrocks> if the diff doesn't have any meaning, you can use the force rebuild button
<didrocks> (and so, it will discare this version check)
<ricmm> the diff is a no-change rebuild
<sergiusens> didrocks: that seems reasonable for the no change rebuilds
<ricmm> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/173932108/dbus-cpp_2.0.0%2B14.04.20140326-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<didrocks> so you can use the flag :)
<ricmm> so I think a force rebuild is ok today
<didrocks> yeah
<ricmm> now my question is, how do this no-change rebuilds get through to trunk
<sergiusens> didrocks: how do I affect that flag to only one package? multiple build calls?
<ricmm> as in how did xnox commit it to trunk
<didrocks> sergiusens: the rest was built and sent, right?
<ricmm> I mean, not to trunk, to archive
<ricmm> he literally did a dput?
<didrocks> ricmm: he did a dput I guess
<ricmm> :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: you can restrict the build to the list of packages with rebuild package only
<didrocks> and use that flag
<sergiusens> didrocks: it stopped midway so not all; I'll do multiple builds I guess
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, two builds then
<xnox> didrocks: ricmm: typically no change rebuilds are versioned such that the next upload can blindly override previous upload. That is the case for e.g. debian imports (it ignored "buildX" version numbers) it would be nice if landings did have an option to blindly override no change rebuilds.
<xnox> ricmm: alternatively i do try to propose back a branch merge proposal with just the changelog entry, but for something the size of boost transition that doesn't quite scale / keep up.
<didrocks> xnox: I don't see you using Xbuild1 though
<sergiusens> ricmm: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/
<ricmm> sergiusens: thanks!
<didrocks> sergiusens: once it's starting to scan the ppa, you can cancel the job so that the other uploads happens
<sergiusens> ricmm: you are going to need rsalveti to upload the latest android package too
<sergiusens> didrocks: right, good idea
<ricmm> sergiusens: theres one in the silo from the day before yesterday
<ricmm> sergiusens: you mean a new update? dbus-cpp and location-service dont add anything to the android side
<sergiusens> ricmm: just because android is listed in the silo
<ricmm> ok
<ricmm> well that sucks, he wont be up for a while
<xnox> didrocks: Xbuild1 are used on top of debian version numbers, but ci/autolanded components use -0ubuntu1 by default.
<xnox> didrocks: maybe we need to agree on a common version numbers that can be overriden. Cause -0ubuntu2 can be "change-full" upload, instead of a 'no-change-rebuild' upload.
<xnox> hence a rebuild of -0ubuntu1 gets -0ubuntu2 version number from (dch --rebuild)
<cjwatson> Once again I wish we had binNMUs
<xnox> yeah or htat.
<xnox> cjwatson: is this the time when you ask me for lp dev time again =)
<cjwatson> Heh, this would be fairly serious Soyuz work, unlike the other
<wgrant> what what
<wgrant> Oh, binNMUs. yeah, maybe in a decade :)
<didrocks> xnox: I guess it's easy to implement anyway if people agree on a standard for all rebuilds (even after getting an -0ubuntu1 for instance)
<ogra_> wgrant, in a decade we will have moved the world to click packages :P
<didrocks> xnox: for now, there is a manual override possible anyway
<wgrant> We should probably vaguely consider binNMUs as part of the Soyuz redesign eventually.
<wgrant> ogra_: And system-image on desktops? I'll believe it when I see it :)
<cjwatson> I know it was a joke, but I'm not intending click packages to take over everything; they have a scope
<ogra_> well, system-image desktops will happen :)
<ogra_> i guess click only for graphical apps
<cjwatson> click packages aren't intended for platform development
<cjwatson> And I expect never will be
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> Even if they were, they'd end up needing to grow many of the same features debs have (which is one reason it would be a stupid exercise) and we'd end up having essentially the same problems
<dbarth> didrocks: hi, i have silo 018 ready for landing at last
<didrocks> dbarth: no need to ping, people on duty have an hilight on trainguards
<didrocks> and #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo told:
<didrocks> 12:18:35  CI-SNCF | trainguards (landing-018): Ready to publish
<didrocks> :)
<dbarth> so much automation
<dbarth> :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
 * dbarth feels like a small cog in the gigantic didrock-o-tron
<dbarth> ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> you will even get pinged automatically on the choo-choo channel once it's published!
<dbarth> btw cjwatson: hi, i have this new livemail package (hopefully with a correct changelog)
<dbarth> i know
<dbarth> i'm used to that ping now
<Mirv> seems didier is on it
<Mirv> and yes we have highlights
<cjwatson> dbarth: Oh, right, moment
<cjwatson> dbarth: accepted
<silDroid> Hi guys!
<silDroid> Power outage at my place
<silDroid> Theyvsay it will be back in ETA 2h
<dbarth> cjwatson: thanks
<dbarth> that's cool, now all my silo lines are clean
<popey> didrocks: i still can't update apps on #15
<popey> 2014-05-07 10:50:56,524 - CRITICAL - ../../../../lib/SignOn/connection-manager.cpp 106 setupSocketConnection p2p error: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound", "Failed to connect to socket /run/user/32011/signond/socket: No such file or directory") 1
<popey> looks bad
<ogra_> works on 14 for me
 * ogra_ is just getting 5 updates 
<popey> so some kind of single sign on error I imagine
<ogra_> are you online at all ?
<ogra_> oh, didnt you test the NM fix ?
<popey> must be, i just signed out and signed back in
<popey> of u1
<popey> 2014-05-07 11:56:08 (50.9 MB/s) - ‘index.html’ saved [1630/1630]
<ogra_> make sure the 02_i_hate_you_ril file is gone
<popey> where was that?
<ogra_> system-image upgrades dont remove files ...
<popey> 2014-05-07 11:55:36,101 - WARNING - QDBusObjectPath: invalid path "https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu/music/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.453_armhf.click"
<popey> can you update music?
<ogra_> it is downloading, yeah
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> or not
 * ogra_ notes everything sits at 0%
<popey> same
<popey> check your .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7409741/
<bzoltan1> Mirv:I have alanding inthe line 26, may I ask for a Silo?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: you have it already
<Mirv> bzoltan1: I got pinged on #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo
<ogra_> popey, yup ... i see the same error
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  that is a cool channel :D
<popey> didrocks: ^^ can't update apps in #15
<Saviq> aargh why doesn't jenkins log you in straight away...
<Saviq> didrocks, I think that's my biggest beef with the train currently ↑ is there anyone looking at it?
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
<silDroid> Hi guys
<silDroid> So, the power company informed me that it will be fixed till 15
<silDroid> So in max an hour from now ;/
<ogra_> til 15 ?
<ogra_> should i promote 15 now so they are faster ? ;)
<cyphermox> ogra_: file in gone?
<ogra_> cyphermox, gone in you mean ? yeah :)
<ogra_> 14 has it
<cyphermox> oh, right
<popey> ogra_: you promoting 15 even though we can't update apps?
<popey> or is this isolated to us?
<ogra_> popey, only promooting if you tell me as i said in the meeting
<ogra_> i wont go that path alone without anyone else to blame for it :P
<popey> Well, I'm -1 until I know more about why this is failing to update.
<ogra_> popey, i'm on 14 here btw
<ogra_> so we already promoted the breakage ... but i agree we shouldnt promote until we know whats up ... did you ask the signon guys ?
<popey> looking for an existing bug
<popey> i thought pat may have filed one
<ogra_> lets wait and ask then :)
<popey> ok
<Mirv> thostr_: is there something that could be done about the old landing lines 1+2 (normalize indicator startup, add public alarm API) which are 2+ months old? clean up, land?
<popey> i cant see one from him, maybe his was only crashing of u-s-s
<popey> ogra_: who are the signon guys?
<ogra_> no idea :)
<ogra_> mardy perhaps
<ogra_> i see a lot of MPs come from him
<didrocks> Saviq: it's on the umbrella of your RT ticket
<didrocks> Saviq: there is an issue with the sso integration
<didrocks> popey: nothing new, right? or is it,
<Saviq> didrocks, k thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: I've pushed and complained multiple times about it, not sure what else I can do
<didrocks> Saviq: you can follow up on the RT maybe?
<Saviq> didrocks, doing
<popey> didrocks: dunno, not been dogfooding for a while.
<didrocks> popey: there has been absolutely no change related to that
<didrocks> in #15
<thostr_> Mirv: I'll clean those up
<popey> didrocks: ok, so it's pre-existing, has someone filed a bug for it? where's it tracked?
<ogra_> didrocks, it is broken in 14 too
<popey> ☹
<Mirv> thostr_: thanks!
<didrocks> popey: so, I guess time to open one and get some bisecting :/
 * popey opens one
<didrocks> popey: seems to be the download-manager, right?
<didrocks> from your warning
<Saviq> didrocks, truth be told if we want to allow unauth access to jenkins, I'm not sure how this could be solved - we'd need jenkins to 401 when going to the "build" page, because now it just displays it and when you press "build" you get looped back to the same page, just logged in
<popey> not sure
<didrocks> Saviq: already, if the cookie was working for a longer time, that would be of some help
<Saviq> which actually makes sense... why would jenkins display you the fields/buttons when you can't press it...
<didrocks> Saviq: it does actually
<didrocks> popey: I would open against it, seb128, what do you think?
<Saviq> didrocks, how do we end up at the page with fields and buttons and a "log in" button
<ogra_> mandel, ^^^
<popey> well, opened already at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1317067
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317067 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't update apps in #14 & #15 utopic " [Undecided,New]
<popey> can be re-assigned
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<Saviq> didrocks, that should be impossible... same as when you try to go to the "rebuild" link on s-jenkins, if you're not logged in, it redirects you to the main job page
<didrocks> Saviq: I really guess your biggest issue is that the cookie life is too short
<didrocks> if you were logged in for 2 weeks, that wouldn't be a biggie
<Saviq> didrocks, it wouldn't be an issue if jenkins would request a login ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, most of the time it'd just get looped straight through SSO
<didrocks> Saviq: that's true
<Saviq> didrocks, but yeah, both solutions would reduce the impact (but the shorter cookie would also reduce security in case of someone having their rights revoked)
<Saviq> s/shorter/longer/
<didrocks> popey: anything else from your dogfooding apart that?
<popey> didrocks: no. all looks good aside from that
<didrocks> ok, thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: ready for repromoting?
<ogra_> didrocks, so we dont want to find a fix first ?
<ogra_> (or at least a cause)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, is it new since #14?
<didrocks> seems not
<didrocks> so let's separate concerns
<didrocks> and nor seb128 or mandel are around
<ogra_> i see it in 14 ... but i havent updated any apps in 3
<didrocks> (seb will be back soon)
<ogra_> so i cant say if it was in 3
<didrocks> ogra_: but it was in 14…
<didrocks> and we promoted it
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> so that's a different topic
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> then, would be nice to have someone trying 3
<popey> i am on 2 now
<popey> will do 3 next
<didrocks> popey: working on 2?
<ogra_> as i said above, as long as i have someone else to blame for it i will happily promote :)
<popey> dunno yet, signing in
<popey> didrocks: yes, works in #2
<popey> shall I try #3?
<didrocks> popey: let's try to target so that you don't have to try every images
 * didrocks looks for signon or u-s-s updates
<popey> ok
<didrocks> or download-manager
<popey> 5
<popey> and 6
<ogra_> u-d-m landed in 6
<didrocks> popey: yeah, seems that one of them, maybe start with 6?
<ogra_> oh, in 5 too
 * didrocks downloads 5
<popey> I'll do 6 then
<seb128> back
<popey> 2014/05/07 13:35:44 Failed to locate image 6
<seb128> didrocks, reading backlog
<popey> bah!
<ogra_> yeah, these rushed landings ... u-d-m only matured for 8 weeks in its silo ...
<didrocks> popey: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed?
<popey> ah
<popey> duh
<popey> ok, got it
<didrocks> phew :)
<popey> ☻
<popey> keeping you on your toes ㋛
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> 5 downloading, taking a shower meanwhile :)
<seb128> didrocks, we didn't have any settings landing in ages
<ogra_> yeah, we just need to prove that he cant move !
<didrocks> seb128: agreed, think it's u-s-s :)
<seb128> gatox is working on some fixes for the updates panel
<seb128> he submitted like 3 or 4 mps yesterday
<seb128> it's on my list for today, review/test/organize a landing
<ogra_> its not the panel i think
<didrocks> seb128: you think those changes are to work with latest u-d-m?
<didrocks> like, they changed some protocol?
<ogra_> unless that gives the wrong path to the download-manager
<seb128> didrocks, no, I'm unsure what the issue you guys are discussing is
<gatox> seb128, yes... i'm reviewing the fail you mentioned... i'm building it on the phone without any problem, so it's weird
<seb128> gatox, that's a build on my desktop, I didn't try on the phone
<seb128> gatox, let me know if you need debug info from me
<gatox> seb128, ahh.. i can't test it on the desktop... bzr bd has NEVER worked for me in the desktop :S i'll check what might be wrong anyway
<seb128> gatox, what is not working under bzr bd?
<gatox> seb128, it always gave me a timeout error from launchpad...
<seb128> ?!
<gatox> yap
<seb128> what has bzr bd to do with launchpad
<seb128> can you pastebin the error/log?
<gatox> seb128, ok... let me do it again
<gatox> seb128, ok.... my bad totally.... i've always used with bzr bd lp:..... everywhere.... not with a local branch, with a local branch it works in the desktop.... with a remote branch fails with timeout (not in the phone though)
<seb128> gatox, ok, good ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: we are discussing about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1317067
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317067 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't update apps in #14 & #15 utopic " [Undecided,New]
<seb128> gatox, ^ do you have any idea on that one?
<seb128> didrocks, popey, ogra_: do we have new clicks on the new image?
<seb128> ** (process:2946): WARNING **: Couldn't parse desktop file /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.po\x99
<seb128> that's weird
<didrocks> seb128: on #15?
<seb128> I wonder if one of the clicks is buggy and that creates confusion
<didrocks> or 14?
<seb128> on images where the issue happen
<ogra_> we only dropped one ... no new ones in a while
<seb128> no update in the image that introduced the bug?
<didrocks> seb128: ah, we still don't know where it started to happen
<seb128> k
<gatox> seb128, didrocks we should check if it is related to this: QQmlExpression: Expression file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/system-update/PageComponent.qml:396:38 depends on non-NOTIFYable properties: (although it says warning).... anyway, i proposed a branch for that yesterday .... or the other dbus problems that seems to be from signon
<didrocks> gatox: can you check with latest image?
<popey> didrocks: #6 is broken too
<popey> didrocks: updated the bug
<didrocks> popey: I'm ssoing
<didrocks> in #5
<seb128> gatox, QDBusObjectPath: invalid path "https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu/music/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.453_armhf.click"
<seb128> that's weird as well
<didrocks> popey: mind just downloading #4?
<didrocks> in case ;)
<popey> sure
<gatox> right... QDBusObjectPath: invalid path "https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu/music/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.453_armhf.click"
<gatox> seb128, the build was successful on my desktop too
<seb128> :/
<seb128> could it be a server issue?
<didrocks> seb128: no, working on #2
<seb128> weird
<gatox> seb128, it seems that maybe i forgot to push last changes
<didrocks> popey: music stays at 0% on 5
<didrocks> gatox: ^
<seb128> gatox, what changes?
<gatox> seb128, mmm although last changes are not related to that
<didrocks> I would say that it will pass on #4
<gatox> seb128, in the branch
<didrocks> and it's the first u-d-m update
<seb128> gatox, oh
<didrocks> if so, it means that u-d-m doesn't test click app update on their test plan
<gatox> didrocks, i'm updating the image and will try that
<didrocks> gatox: let's say what popey says on 4…
<didrocks> see*
<gatox> seb128, but jenking for i386 is failing in the same way... let's see if it works with the last push
<seb128> gatox, ok
<sil2100> \o/
<popey> didrocks: #4 on flo works.
<popey> so it's between #4 and #5
<didrocks> here we go…
<didrocks> popey: can you try to update:
<didrocks> (one sec)
<popey> i need RW for this don't I?
<didrocks> popey: yeah, RW
<popey> k
<didrocks> popey: ubuntu-download-manager libubuntu-download-manager-client0 libubuntu-download-manager-common0
<popey> k
<didrocks> popey: and reboot then for safety
<didrocks> in case there is a daemon…
<popey> k
<didrocks> thanks!
<popey> np
<ogra_> there were a lot of package renames in that u-d-m upload
<didrocks> oh
<ogra_> libubuntu-download-manager-priv0
<didrocks> popey: it will drop libubuntu-download-manager-priv0, don't be surprised
<ogra_> and drop libudm-common0 libudm-priv-common0
<didrocks> but you need to add:
<didrocks> libudm-common0 libudm-priv-common0
<didrocks> ogra_: the other way around :p
<didrocks> ogra_: he's on #4
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> we want to upgrade to newest u-d-m
<popey> so, apt-get install ubuntu-download-manager libubuntu-download-manager-client0 libubuntu-download-manager-common0 libudm-common0 libudm-priv-common0  ?
<didrocks> popey: apt-ge tinstall ubuntu-download-manager libubuntu-download-manager-client0 libubuntu-download-manager-common0 libudm-common0 libudm-priv-common0
<didrocks> \o/
<popey> \o/
<popey> haha
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> :p
<popey> IRC TWINS!
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> (I'm the evil twin, the ahah is reversed!)
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7410286/
<popey> look good?
<didrocks> yeah
<popey> yup, reboot, and that broke it
<didrocks> mandel: !!!
<didrocks> thanks popey
<didrocks> popey: mind updating the bug?
<popey> MAN-DELLLLLL!
<popey> sure
<didrocks> thanks man
<popey> np
<ogra_> as i said ... rushed landing
<seb128> yet another example of people wrongly blaming our settings!
<gatox> didrocks, seb128 i updated the image in the phone using u-s-s... and now i see the apps stuck trying to update
<ogra_> only took 8 weeks ...
<ogra_> we need to make that 16 next time :P
<didrocks> gatox: right :)
<didrocks> ogra_: agreed ;)
<didrocks> seb128: who were people? I protected you from the start! :p
<gatox> didrocks, while i was trying did you find out what's wrong?
<didrocks> 14:20:06   didrocks | popey: seems to be the download-manager, right?
<didrocks> see, proof! ^
<popey> ☻
<gatox> ah
<didrocks> gatox: it's the first u-d-m landing
<didrocks> gatox: ubuntu-download-manager from 0.3+14.04.20140321-0ubuntu1 to 0.3+14.10.20140430-0ubuntu1
<seb128> didrocks, right, I blame popey, he opened his bug on u-s-s
<didrocks> seb128: it's just because he doesn't like you :)
<popey> ☹
<popey> the thing looking at me was u-s-s, the log file containing the error was u-s-s.
<popey> next time I'll file against other random apps so as not to offend anyone
 * didrocks creates the random-app project on LP
 * popey files a bug
<didrocks> ;)
<gatox> didrocks, seb128 should we close the bug?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm sure you are happy to see corsematin or l'équipe on touch now :p
<didrocks> gatox: closing?
<didrocks> is it fixed?
<didrocks> when/how?
<seb128> didrocks, l'equipe!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I was sure that had to happen at some point… :p
<gatox> didrocks, assign it to somewhere else i mean
<seb128> gatox, reassing to u-d-m rather (or keep it on u-s-s if the interface changed and we need to adapt u-s-s)
<didrocks> gatox: popey is doing that (but on the same bug)
<gatox> ack
<didrocks> so cadremploi et boom, proposal of installing the android app
<popey> bug 1317067 reassigned to u-d-m so as not to offend the frenchys
<plars> vila: that's not one of mine, I can take a look though if you haven't sorted it already
<ubot5> bug 1317067 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't update apps in #14 & #15 utopic " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317067
<didrocks> popey: take care, we do have an highlight on french* :)
<popey> haha
<vila> plars: ha, sry then, yeah, please do
<plars> vila: where's the actual job? I saw the pastebin but I haven't caught up yet on what the problem was, or which job this was?
 * didrocks played the assigning and priority game + add more info
<vila> plars: the pastebin was a different issue I think (and it's solved)
<plars> vila: ok, so is there something I need to look at?
<vila> <Saviq> vila, looking at the job output http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-07/112/consoleFull
<vila> plars: Saviq wanted to use that for utopic but the channel is not a job parameter
<plars> Saviq: I can just change it to use utopic, or make it configurable but default to ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed if you prefer? I'm not sure I know the history of this job, but I've seen it pop up a few times. Is it normally something you are manually triggering?
<plars> it seems to be a bit of a one-off
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACKs needed! Both look good, a new package and the dependency added, no file conflicts seem to be happening: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-keyboard_0.99.trunk.phablet2+14.10.20140506.1-0ubuntu1.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-app_0.2+14.10.20140
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sergiusens> seb128: UIs get to be blamed first and you walk down that path; this seems like a simple case for an autopackage test; didrocks do silos run autopackage tests?
<didrocks> sergiusens: they don't, it's being worked on from the CI Team though AFAIK
<didrocks> sergiusens: but it's ran when going from -proposed -> release pocket
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: spreadsheet problems, do not trust CI-SNCF bot
* didrocks changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<didrocks> no more spreadsheet issues :)
<sil2100> didrocks: who has the power to edit the topic? Anyone?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, the chan isn't in -v
<seb128> didrocks, did they resolve by themself?
<sil2100> seb128: the spreadsheet issues?
<didrocks> seb128: we did copy the spreadsheet
<didrocks> to another url
<seb128> sil2100, yes
<seb128> and that fixed it?
<didrocks> seb128: there was a fix to do less writings
<sil2100> seb128: we migrated the spreadsheet to a different one as mentioned, and fixed a bug that was probably causing the issue to happen
<seb128> k
<didrocks> (the regression started in a corner case and nothing was archived for a long time)
<didrocks> well s/causing the issue/triggering the google issue/
<didrocks> rather :p
<sil2100> Right ;)
<rsalveti> ricmm: sergiusens: I don't think we need a new android upload in there
<rsalveti> didrocks: hey, are you able to give me a hand reviewing and accepting a few packages today still?
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue, the qt -gles ones
<rsalveti> so I can try to spin an android x86 emulator image
<didrocks> rsalveti: there are quite a lot and I have a meeting now. I can do some, but not all
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, they are 5 packages
<didrocks> rsalveti: + the binary ones
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure, no worries
<didrocks> rsalveti: let me review the binaries before the meeting
<didrocks> so that at least, qtbase is unblocked
<didrocks> for the rest
<rsalveti> right, thanks
<mhr3> didrocks, ping?
<mandel> didrocks, popey wait what?
<ricmm> rsalveti: oh, here
<didrocks> mandel: bug #1317067
<ubot5> bug 1317067 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't update click apps since image #5 in utopic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317067
<ricmm> rsalveti: right, so I told sergio we didnt need one either
<ricmm> rsalveti: but he said it was required on every rebuild?
<rsalveti> ricmm: it's not
<ricmm> even better
<rsalveti> as long you configured the silo with the src package included, you're fine
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<rsalveti> otherwise we'd bump the changelog for no reason
<mandel> didrocks, looking at that bug, the error says => /lib/SignOn/connection-manager.cpp
<mandel> ogra_, popey, didrocks why would have that anything to do with downloading?
<popey> mandel: see last comment - i updated u-d-m packages which broke it
<ogra_> mandel, no idea, all i see if that it seems to try a wrong path
<ogra_> s/if/is/
<pmcgowan> mandel, I attached a download log to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1316794
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315539 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1316794 Application update fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> mandel, and popey tried with old and new udm ...
<pmcgowan> but that only shows the download times out
<mandel> ogra_, and with the old one works?
<ogra_> seems so
<ogra_> popey tested it
<ogra_> he can give you details
<mandel> pmcgowan, where did you grab those logs from? it they are from syslog you are looking at system image upgrades
<pmcgowan> mandel, /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager
<ogra_> adb shell cat /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.lo
<ogra_> g
<pmcgowan> I tailed them while asking for an app update
<ogra_> thats the log we started from
<ogra_> which has thinngs like "2014-05-07 12:58:05,467 - WARNING - QDBusObjectPath: invalid path "https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.bobo1993324/qmltextreader/com.ubuntu.developer.bobo1993324.qmltextreader_0.1.2-c_armhf.click""
<popey> mandel: i flashed flo with various different versions, went to image #4 and it worked, image #5 doesn't. we noted the difference and I manually upgraded _only_ u-d-m packages, which broke it.
<ogra_> here at least
<mandel> popey, hm.. funny, cause looking at the crash it has nothing to do with the downloader.. it does not even get called!
<mandel> coño...
<mandel> popey, let me dig and see what might be the cause
 * mandel smells a problem in that qml code
<mandel> popey, can you please grab the logs from the ,cache dir?
<popey> mandel: which logs?
<mandel> popey, the download manager ones
<mandel> popey, let me point you to the full path, one sec
<popey> ya
<popey> got it
<popey> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7410680/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7410682/
<mandel> popey, perfect, what app where you trying, the  "https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu/filemanager/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.169_armhf.click"
<mandel> popey, right?
<didrocks> rsalveti: so, I'm BINnewing the packaging. However, I wasn't in the discussion for duplicating those Qt source packaging for building the gles version and so, don't feel confortable reviewing and source NEW the other one without having a clear +1 from the security team
<popey> thats the one that failed, yes, most recent comment
<didrocks> rsalveti: or from other archive admins
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure, the idea was to duplicate the src packages, there's no other way to support both qt stacks this way
<mandel> popey, well, it is clear that it never gets to the download manager and that it is trying to use the app url in the server as the dbus path
<didrocks> rsalveti: was the security team involved?
<rsalveti> and we don't need them in main for now, it's better to wait qt 5.4 for something that would be compatible with main
<didrocks> ok, anyway, BINNew what's in already
<mandel> seb128, may I know the name of the project for system settings?
<didrocks> as it was source NEWed
<rsalveti> sure, I can ping the folks that were involved in this
<seb128> mandel, ubuntu-system-settings
<didrocks> rsalveti: should I reject -1ubnutu15?
<mandel> seb128, thx
<didrocks> ubuntu* even
<seb128> mandel, do you want to reassign back there?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yes, as I uploaded ubuntu16 with a minor fix
<seb128> mandel, if so please talk to gatox_lunch to tell him what the settings are doing wrong, it worked before that udm update
<didrocks> ok, doing :)
<mandel> seb128, I want to grab the code, looks at what is going on and the talk with gatox
<seb128> k
<rsalveti> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> mandel, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/files/head:/plugins/system-update/
<mandel> seb128, I know that is no using the client application but going straight to dbus and that is trying to use the app url in the server as a dbus path
<seb128> mandel, that's the directory you want to look at
<seb128> mandel, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/system-update/download_tracker.cpp
<mandel> seb128, looking, thx for the info
<seb128> yw!
<mardy> jfunk: hi! about the decoupling of trunk from what's in the archive, is there a way I can opt-in for being a pilot in the experiment?
<mandel> seb128, didrocks, popey ok, super quick plan, I did not know that system setting was already using the client library for udm, we need to rebuild because there was an ABI change, I have a very strong feeling that the issue is there
<mandel> seb128, didrocks the ABI changed and breaks in a funny way (and logs are useless)
<mandel> a rebuild will fix the issue
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ricmm what I said is that the android package is listed in the silo so if it was there, given the latest uploads; it would be out of date
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but I did another upload in there after updating the one from the archive
<rsalveti> so it's not out of date
<didrocks> mandel: can you try that locally and confirm?
<didrocks> mandel: I guess as part of your u-d-m landing plan, you need to test the u-s-s UI
<seb128> mandel, when ABI change it would be nice to change the soname next time, to avoid such issues
<didrocks> and yeah, what seb128 told on ABI change
<mandel> seb128, didrocks I would if I had known that it was using the lib and not the dbus methods as it was, it is not part of the test plan in the download manager
<mandel> seb128, didrocks we, for example, landed click-scope with udm because that abi change
<mandel> popey, by the way, if the click scope broke during your tests, it is expected due to that ^
<popey> didnt see that, but noted
<didrocks> mandel: I guess you need to coordinate with gatox, he did the client-side work
<mandel> seb128, didrocks I'll add it to the test plan, at that point in time there was nothing I could do due to lack of knowledge
<sergiusens> rsalveti: then we are good
<seb128> mandel, thanks
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ricmm build still failed for media-hub though
<jfunk> mardy: best thing is to talk with the landing team, asac may be able to give you more information they are starting with a very limited number of projects to do a proof of concept
<didrocks> mandel: thanks
<mandel> seb128, does make & make install work with system settings?
<mardy> jfunk: IIRC asac told me to talk to you :-)
<mandel> seb128, so that I can test locally in my phone with a simple rebuild
<seb128> mandel, I guess so, I use bzr bd; dpkg -i usually
<jfunk> mardy: lol
<jfunk> mardy: ok let me talk with the AP team and get back to you
<mardy> jfunk: thanks :-)
<mandel> seb128, good, I since udm is there correctly and there is no need for a ppa
<seb128> mandel, maybe easier to take the debs from a recent jenkins build
<seb128> e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/ignore-updates-autopilot/+merge/218481
<mandel> seb128, I need to rebuild, remember, abi changes (and cpp does funny things when you change the headers)
<seb128> popey, ^ you might want to test that as well, if the deb from there fix u-s-s on the current image
<seb128> mandel, well, that jenkins build is from 18 hours ago, I guess it used the current u-d-m version/abi?
<mandel> seb128, oh, sorry, it is build agains the current then it will ok, sorry, mis understood
<seb128> that's assuming that builds in jenkins happen on utopic
<seb128> I didn't check
<sergiusens> didrocks: does the choochoo bot need to be restarted? not seeing any updates for a while now
<seb128> sil2100, ^ do you know for my question?
<sil2100> seb128: let me backlog
<seb128> sil2100, well, it's one line
<didrocks> sergiusens: where there any?
<seb128> sil2100, are jenkins builds on mps using utopic by default?
<sergiusens> didrocks: I set testing to yes 5 minutes ago to a silo
<didrocks> sergiusens: which one?
<sil2100> seb128: from what I remember, fginther was switching those to utopic by default now, so they should IIRC
<sergiusens> didrocks: 008
<seb128> sil2100, ok, good, thanks
<didrocks> sergiusens: see the spreadsheet
<didrocks> sergiusens: it's written QA needs to sign off
<didrocks> because someone set QA needed to yes
<sergiusens> didrocks: it's actually blank
<fginther> seb128, sil2100, yes they are using utopic now
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<didrocks> sergiusens: it's not blank?
<popey> seb128 / mandel sure, I can test a deb on my flo device, if there is one.
<ogra_> didrocks, thats a leftover  from pre-release
<didrocks> sergiusens: column H
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess so
<mandel> popey, will do the same in mako
<seb128> popey, see the armhf zip on the current comment of https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/ignore-updates-autopilot/+merge/218481
<didrocks> seb128: set it to no and it will be fine
<ogra_> given we are not in traincon-red we should just switch it off
<ogra_> done
<sergiusens> didrocks: ah, it's blank here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=26
 * seb128 hands didrocks an xchat-gnome
<ogra_> sergiusens, wrong sheet
<popey> thanks seb128
 * didrocks doesn't take it just to keep pinging seb128 :p
<seb128> popey, thank you for testing ;-)
<sil2100> fginther: thanks :)
<ogra_> ah, no, right sheet
<sergiusens> ogra_: it says "new spreadsheet", is there a "new new spreadsheet"?
<ogra_> sergiusens, the Qa stuff is set on the pending page
<ogra_> i unset it
<ogra_> should be fine now
<sergiusens> ogra_: how much more time until we get a non scm style naming file.c.the_one_that_works file.c.use_this_one_now file.c.latest :-P
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> sergiusens: until everyone see that the previous spreadsheet is dead, I'll keep the "new" in title
<sergiusens> didrocks: that's fine; just making fun as ogra_ was telling me I was using the wrong one ;-)
<didrocks> :p
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, sorry ... just the wrong page, not the wrong sheet :)
<mandel> seb128, didrocks, popey if this is the issue and since the qml for the download manager is seeded the best option will be to move system settings to use it, that way the abi problem will never happen again
<didrocks> mandel: let's fix it first, please confirm that rebuilding is enough :)
<didrocks> then, we can see what to do
<popey> uh
<popey>  ubuntu-system-settings : Depends: libtimezonemap1 (>= 0.4.3) but 0.4.1 is to be installed
<didrocks> (but yeah, if the lib isn't private, breaking ABI == bumping soname)
<popey> guessing because my flo is on #4 which is old... should I update to most recent before trying these debs seb128 mandel ?
<seb128> popey, that would be best
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I'm afraid you have to do that
<seb128> if that's not an issue
<ogra_> popey, yeah, we got that lib in a recent onr
<ogra_> *one
<popey> ok, will do
<mandel> popey, yes, else you will have the wrong libs
<didrocks> popey: why the hell are you on image #4?
 * didrocks now runs very fast :p
<ogra_> didrocks, what do i have to do ?
<popey> hehe
<popey> you guys
<didrocks> ogra_: sorry, s/ogra_/popey/
<didrocks> ogra_: but while you are here
<mandel> popey, where can I grab the logs from system settings?
<didrocks> ogra_: did you promote #15?
<didrocks> (not remember seeing the marker)
<ogra_> didrocks, not yet ... popey didnt give his ok yet :O
<didrocks> popey: ? ^
<popey> well, I'm not happy that users cant update apps
<popey> but we already promoted 14
<popey> ☹
<didrocks> yeah, even 13 :p
<popey> so yeah, 15 is no worse than 14
<popey> IMO
<popey> +1
<didrocks> popey: maybe you should get that on dave's dogfooding plan?
<ogra_> ok
<popey> yeah, needs a bit of thought because we don't always have apps to update when dogfooding, probably needs us to roll an app or two back
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> sergiusens, mandel: so, I wanted to publish 008 - but it seems that the landing says it should have a ofono-phonesim should be dputted to the PPA, but I don't see it there
<sil2100> sergiusens, mandel: is an ofono-phonesim upload required?
<sergiusens> sil2100: yeah, noted; already told the right people about it
 * ogra_ isnt sure you did :P 
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, thanks ;) Once it's dputted (or removed from the sources list), then we need to run build with 'watch only' - and probably retesting if a new source is added ;/
<sergiusens> sil2100: the phonesim this is just for the dialer app tests
<sergiusens> thing
<sil2100> So at least re-running dialer-app/etc tests to make sure they still work
<mandel> didrocks, seb128, popey lost connetion, so in case you did not get it, a simple rebuild is ok
<didrocks> sweet!
<popey> I'm still updating my flo
<didrocks> sil2100: handling a landing for that? ^
<popey> taking longer than expected
<popey> oh, there we go
<didrocks> seb128: finally, the bug should be opened against u-s-s :p
<popey> BOOM!
<mandel> popey, BOOM??
<sil2100> didrocks, mandel: what is it about exactly? Too many topics moved at the same time ;)
<popey> mandel: nvm ☻
<mandel> popey, => https://plus.google.com/u/0/+ManueldelaPe%C3%B1a/posts?authkey=CIOk74Kq8-6HPA
<seb128> mandel, thanks
<mandel> popey, and sent it too you over g+
<seb128> didrocks, I'm going to land some pending fix for landing
<didrocks> seb128: ok, good :)
 * seb128 does reviews
<mandel> seb128, there is a link with a video with it working ^
<seb128> mandel, I trust you ;-)
<mandel> seb128, how do we deal with the bug?
<seb128> mandel, I've some other changes to land, I'm working on that
<seb128> mandel, I'm handling the bug
<seb128> mandel, thanks for the help!
<mandel> seb128, ok, sweet, anything else let me know :)
<seb128> sure
<didrocks> mandel: please update your testing plan :)
<mandel> seb128, I'll make sure that this never happens again, will update the testing plan
<mandel> didrocks, ^^ hehe
<didrocks> mandel: great minds! :)
<didrocks> thanks man
<seb128> thanks again!
<balloons> davmor2, do you notice if you let your device sit for several days it takes a long time to open after you turn it back on?
<didrocks> ogra_: so promoting? :p
<ogra_> === IMAGE 15 Promoted ===
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<ogra_> (sorry, started it on another machine before going to meeting)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> no worry, thanks!
<popey> "yay"
<popey> ☻
<popey> mandel: seb128 tested those debs and they work. thank you
<seb128> popey, great, thanks for confirming!
<mandel> popey, yes, ABI bugs make logs very mysterious but are easy to fix :)
<sil2100> \p/
<sil2100> hm, a 'p' with hands in the air, that's something you don't see too often
<sergiusens> sil2100: seems we don't need the phonesim upload, that's already in https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ubuntu/trusty/ofono-phonesim/fix_ofonod_crash/+merge/215002
<sil2100> sergiusens: \o/ awesome news then
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me reconfigure, run a watch only build and publish
<didrocks> sil2100: you don't need that
<didrocks> sil2100: if you force the publication, it will unsuscbribe ofono-phonesim for you
<didrocks> it's an ignore option
<sil2100> didrocks: you think a force will be better? Ok ;)
<didrocks> yeah, it's doing it for you
<didrocks> I handled that case so that we don't have the rest to do ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks: sil2100 fwiw; the archive has the change as well https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono-phonesim
<sil2100> didrocks: well, I think I'll prefer doing a watch only build, as from what I see in the logs, I'm not sure if he'll catch the other 2 source uploads then, as citrain says: "Some projects (lxc-android-config, network-manager, ofono-phonesim) that were (...)", so it might not upload the 2 others
<didrocks> sil2100: ah yeah, for the other, you need :)
<sil2100> By a reconfigure + watchonly I'll be at least sure we're fine ;)
<seb128> gatox, can I do anything to help with the ~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/duplicate-and-credentials build issue? I still have it with your recent commit (on i386)
<gatox> seb128, :S i don't know... i can't reproduce it neither on the desktop or the phone
<plars> sergiusens: where's the right place to get click from for precise? phablet-tools in the phablet-team ppa depends on it, but it's not in the archive or the phablet-team ppa
<seb128> gatox, :/
<seb128> gatox, is there any info I can provide that would be useful?
<gatox> seb128, no... i would need to debug it... let me try something and i'll ping you later so you can try again, ok?
<seb128> gatox, ok
<sergiusens> plars: the sdk ppa
<sergiusens> plars: fwiw, I'm waiting on a packaging review from rsalveti to sort that :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: the split?
<rsalveti> need to get to that
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah
<plars> sergiusens: awesome :)
<seb128> gatox, if I comment the line where it fails, it fails on the next one
<seb128>    Actual   (manager.get_model().size()): 0
<seb128>    Expected (1)                         : 1
<plars> sergiusens, rsalveti, ogra_: you all might be interested in this... wgrant sort out our odd problem with those 4 devices
<rsalveti> plars: what was it?
<plars> something was wrong with userdata
<plars> rsalveti: it just needed to be reformatted
<seb128> gatox, it's like the getCredentials was buggy
<rsalveti> plars: ouch
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, I suspected that; but fastboot -w does reformat the userdata part
<plars> theory is that the same thing could happen if you started out with android and had turned on encryption, but I haven't tried this
<sergiusens> so I wonder why it didn't work then
<plars> sergiusens: apparently not
<plars> sergiusens: I tried fastboot -w
<plars> sergiusens: but it didn't help
<plars> sergiusens: fastboot format userdata on the other hand, fixed them all right up
<sergiusens> so how was it reformatted?
<sergiusens> ok
<gatox> seb128, no, i think it's something else
<sergiusens> sorry about that; need to check the help in detail
<plars> sergiusens: this might be something we should do in u-d-f if calling --bootstrap or --wipe, do you think?
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, that's what I told you I had in before and caused 'soft' bricks for some people with old bootloaders
<plars> sergiusens: ouch :(
<sergiusens> plars: but I'll add it anyways
<sergiusens> as I prefer that anyways
<plars> sergiusens: cool, thanks
<seb128> gatox, is that normal that m_validCredentials is never set anywhere?
<seb128> gatox, if I drop the if(m_validCredentials) in FakeSsoService::getCredentials() then the tests is ok
<gatox> seb128, which file?
<seb128> gatox, tests/plugins/system-update/fakessoservice.cpp
<seb128> gatox, or diff on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/duplicate-and-credentials/+merge/218414
<seb128> gatox, you define it as a private variable, have a setter but nothing is setting it/calling the setter
<gatox> seb128, ah right... that should be true by default... adding that change..... funny thing it didn't fail on 64 or arm
<seb128> gatox, great, I think that's enough to fix it ;-)
<gatox> seb128, pushed
<gatox> seb128, try now please
<seb128> gatox, works \o/
<gatox> seb128, awesome
<popey> can someone scroll down on a device on the app lens and see if you see all expected apps?
<popey> I cannot see my own webapps in the "Available" category.
<popey> I see it in the search, but they dont appear when scrolling
<ogra_> popey, only a very limited set
<popey> yeah.
<ogra_> i cant scroll very far
<ogra_> two pages perhaps ...
<ogra_> where it was five to ten before
<popey> same
<ogra_> ARGH !"!!
<ogra_> why does the screen not switch on when we get alarms
<ogra_> thats really annoying
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/hw-alarms-api/+merge/210592
<popey> I believe that's what you're after
<ogra_> aha, tvoss is holding it back :P
<didrocks> popey: c o m i n g ?
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> popey, i wonder if lool dropped the 13.10 api when he added the new -dev one
<ogra_> looks like its all old apps that are missing
<ogra_> (and i have a good bunch i cant port to the new one)
<popey> i still see them in /usr/share/click/frameworks
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> probably a ser4ver side issue
<popey> ogra_: yes, this is a backend issue IMO
<popey> my script which pulls every single click only returned 100 clicks yesterday
<popey> 281 the day before
<popey> 100 seems too round
<ogra_> oh, yeah
 * popey pokes bueno
<ogra_> http://www.zucker-baron.ch/images/product_images/original_images/kinder_bueno.jpg might help :)
<ogra_> didrocks, before you leave for new duties you need to teach sil2100 about the G+ thing so i have something to share each evening ;)
<sil2100> uh oh
<didrocks> ogra_: ahah, I'm sure he can discover ;)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Eeeek!
<sil2100> ;p
 * ogra_ has 400 follower waiting for it every evening ... (well 30 of them wiat perhaps :P )
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> Oh my ;p
<Saviq> plars, I'm not, ap folks are, pre-release
<Saviq> plars, I think it best to default, not hardcode, if not overly complex
<plars> Saviq: sure, do you know who set up that job originally?
<Saviq> plars, nope :|
<plars> Saviq: np, I'll fix it and check around on that to make sure it's not going to revert back
<Saviq> plars, thanks
<balloons> fginther, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/coreapps-utopic/+merge/218653. So the *-al.cfg file is just for the mako enabled jobs? hence why clock is the only one?
<balloons> fginther, I think we should also consider cleaning up the projects
<fginther> balloons, yes on the -al.cfg is to perform testing no the makos
<fginther> balloons, and clock was the first one setup for that
<fginther> balloons, if there are projects to purge, now would be a good time
<balloons> yep, makes sense. So for cleanup, I can list them in a comment on the merge I guess
<fginther> balloons, that will work
<balloons> fginther, done
<fginther> balloons, thx
<balloons> fginther, I'm also quasi considering putting pep8 and pyflakes hooks on everything, but it's likely to be a little painful ;-)
<balloons> fginther, I created a bug instead to track the apps that need it (pep8 and pyflakes)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dropping-letters/+bug/1317198
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317198 in Ubuntu Weather App "Python code should conform to pep8 and pyflakes" [Undecided,New]
<lool> ogra_: I did not drop any API
<lool> popey: ^
<ogra_> lool, yeah, seems to be a server side issue
<ogra_> only returns 100 entries
<lool> ogra_, popey: So FYI, the new frameworks are in utopic and were uploaded to trusty-proposed; I think there might be a PPA I have to push to for the SDK to pick them up
<popey> ok
<lool> but waiting for the trusty-updates transition before I put it there
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> so at least a week while they bake in proposed
<lool> popey, ogra_: We can add the 14.10-dev1 frameworks any time you guys like
<lool> perhaps for new scopes
<ogra_> popey mentioned today that there are apps already ready for using it
<ogra_> so yeah, would make sense
<popey> yeah, makes sense to get them in as soon as possible
<popey> ogra_: where do you think this 100 clicks bug should go?
<ogra_> dunno, either the click scope or ask beuno ... no idea where server bugs go
<popey> its not click scope, but backend
<ogra_> right
<seb128> ogra_, popey: want to test the u-s-s on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+packages to confirm it's working for updates?
<popey> seb128: ogra_ yes, I'll test it after dinner
<ogra_> ah, thanks ...
<seb128> popey, thanks, enjoy dinner!
<ogra_> popey, your seed merge will be in by then :)
 * ogra_ is just doing it 
<ogra_> sorry that it took so long
<gatox> seb128, are you still around?
<popey> seb128: ogra_ confirmed after clean-wipe flashing flo and adding the two debs from that ppa, i can now update. silo 009 looks good.
<ogra_> yay
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<popey> do i need to ping robru to let him know silo 009 is good?
<robru> popey, well you just did ;-)
<popey> \o/
<robru> popey, ideally you'd mark 'tested: yes' in the spreadhseet though
<popey> i have no idea what spreadsheet that might be
<popey> gimmie a link and I will
<robru> popey, really? you don't follow the landing spreadsheet? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
<popey> no, i do not
<robru> there's a tab for every silo
<popey> i have no edit rights \o/
<robru> popey, alright don't worry about it then.
<popey> thanks
<robru> seb128, what's the deal with silo 9? popey says it's good. you ready to publish or are you still working on it?
<ogra_> it is just a rebuild anyway
<ogra_> no changes
<robru> oh right
<robru> ok, will publish
<Laney> is it?
<Laney> Looks like it included a couple of merge proposals to me
<fginther> balloons, I've removed the requested builds from the core-apps config file.
<balloons> fginther, ohh right stock-ticker..
<balloons> I guess we just leave it for now, I'm not really sure.
<ogra_> Laney, oh, bah ... i thought it was solely for the updater fix
<seb128> gatox, yes
<seb128> popey, thanks
<seb128> ogra_, Laney, robru: indeed, it includes some bugfixes and changes as well, I'm going to publish it
<ogra_> seb128, already happened
<gatox> seb128, do you know which is the proper way to push a page into the main area of system settings?? i was doing this: pageStack.push(pluginManager.getByName("system-update").pageComponent); and i want to be sure, that is not the problem
<seb128> saw that
<seb128> great, it means I don't take responsibility for pressing the button ;-)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> blame me if something goes wrong ... i claimed it is ready
<seb128> gatox, that seems right to me as well
<gatox> seb128, ok... just wanted to be sure
<boiko> bfiller: fginther: hi, would it be possible to get CI and autolanding configured for this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/staging ?
<fginther> boiko, yes, I'll let you know when it's ready
<cyphermox> Wellark: when do you do your connectivity/flight mode landing?
<Wellark> cyphermox: should get a silo tomorrow morning
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> well if you don't even have a silo...
<Wellark> then based on testing I would say on Friday night
<Wellark> well, was waiting on silo8
<Wellark> but that landed now
<cyphermox> we're close enough with MMS that I think we could do flight mode in parallel tomorrow, maybe?
<Wellark> that could  work
<Wellark> but it's not a big deal for me to temporarily disable the flightmode bits from my code either
<cyphermox> I'll ask for a silo and pester tiago for the telepathy-ofono changes
<cyphermox> Wellark: it's taken long enough anyway, I need to land this soon too, if it works
<cyphermox> disable your flight mode parts for now, but I'll still try to land that this week
<Wellark> I don't want to rush, I just want to have a clear idea on what needs to happen for urfkill and when it could land
<Wellark> sweet :)
<cyphermox> that way then just the SDK flight mode bits are easy to add and land afterwards
<Wellark> yep. works for me
<cyphermox> good
<Wellark> I only need to add two #if 0 blocks to my code for now
<popey> robru: were you planning on kicking an image today or leaving it for the 3am cron job?
<robru> popey, oh yes, thanks
<robru> ogra_, cyphermox: can we get an image kicked? didrocks asked for one after system settings landed, and it's landed
<ogra_> yup. on it
<robru> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> triggered ..
<cyphermox> ah, thanks ogra
<cyphermox> awe_: if you don't object I'd ask for a silo for flight mode now
<cyphermox> and we can upload a telepathy-ofono tomorrow morning
<awe_> cyphermox, let me give you an ack on this bug fix first
<awe_> gimme 1/2h
<cyphermox> ok
<awe_> just downloading now
<cyphermox> we'll ask tiago for the telepathy-ofono change, my attempt failed in my ppa (tests don't pass)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 16 building (started: 20140507 19:15) ===
<robru> bregma, for line 23, is all that stuff fixed in utopic already?
<bregma> robru, nope, we haven't branched, we're still just doing SRUs (which should land in both)
<bregma> they're all SRU-ready, though
<robru> bregma, k, because now that utopic is open, SRUs have to land in utopic before being SRU'd. so I'll assign your silo for utopic, ok?
<bregma> that would be my preferred modus operandi
<robru> bregma, excellent, thanks
<bregma> land in utopic, pocket copy after SRUs are acked
<robru> bregma, yeah
<awe_> cyphermox, looks like you nailed it
<awe_> cyphermox, that said.. you mentioned that the package doesn't currently create /var/lib/urfkill.  Do you need to fix that before creating the silo?
<cyphermox> already fixed
<cyphermox> let me double-check
<cyphermox> yeah it's already there
<balloons> fginther, can I get access to the debs built by jenkins as part of http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2485/?
<fginther> balloons, I can add them to the artifacts collected
<balloons> fginther, well I'm really trying to figure out what's going on with reminders in jenkins, and I noticed it's using the plugin it builds, while locally I'm using the installed version of the plugin. So it might be nice for sanity sake. Although, I'm curious now to try reminders via click testing
<balloons> I'm trying to emulate the one-off runs you did to see if it will work or not
<fginther> balloons, I should have them for you in a few minutes
<balloons> :-) awesome
<fginther> balloons,tThe artifacts from that MP are here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-fjg/1/. Now that I know it works, I'll get the artifacts added to the main jobs
<balloons> fginther, cool.. Now interestingly, will we still be building these after we migrate to click?
 * balloons notes we should also seek to provide the click package in those cases
<fginther> balloons, what is the support case for deb packages for the apps? If that needs to continue to be supported, then yes, I'd like to keep this around in jenkins
<fginther> balloons, the building testing of click packages needs to be added, that would allow jenkins to then provide the click package
<balloons> fginther, seems like the core apps ppa which I thought was going to languish is going to continue.. if as popey mentioned, there are folks using the apps on the desktop, they will be doing so via deb packages for the forseeable future
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 16 DONE (finished: 20140507 20:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/16.changes ===
<kgunn> robru: so just a question about packages and series transitions....does it ever happen where a new package could have been going through the process of being added to the archive, but then got stuck in proposed ?
<kgunn> we thot glmark2-es2-mir would be in universe, but seems its still inthe proposed pocket of trusty ?
<kgunn> josharenson: ^ this is how we check :P
<robru> kgunn, oh yes, absolutely... stuff gets stuck there all the time for various reasons.
<josharenson> kgunn, ha alright
<kgunn> robru: what's your suggested course of action? ...should we do a rebuild MP to get it into utopic ? or ?
<robru> kgunn, the silos will tell you after the publish job has been run, but here's the page that shows all the stuff currently in proposed: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<robru> kgunn, the first step is to figure out why it's blocked ;-)
<robru> kgunn, so I dont actually see that in the list... what's the source package name?
<kgunn> robru: i think the package name is glmark2
<kgunn> which has been in universe
<kgunn> but we were updating to include a new exe...glmark2
<kgunn> sorry glmark2-es2-mir
<robru> kgunn, so nothing is in proposed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glmark2 what gave you that idea?
<kgunn> josharenson gave me that idea.... josh ?
<josharenson> kgunn, robru looking...
<robru> kgunn, it doesn't look like there's ever been a train landing for that package... not judging by the version number anyway
<kgunn> josharenson: robru is right, unless someone else helped you try to "land it"....
<kgunn> robru: thanks...we'll go do some digging
<robru> josharenson, kgunn last upload was by rsalveti, maybe he was working with you on that?
<robru> kgunn, no worries, I'm around to help if you need a landing done...
<josharenson> doesn't sound familiar... I figured that since it was in staging, it was proposed
<robru> josharenson, what's staging? is that a PPA? -proposed is a real place that's kind of like a PPA but has it's own special meaning.
<josharenson> https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging
<josharenson> robru, yes its in trusty but not utopic... How can I move to proposed?
<kgunn> josharenson: ok...i think i got it figured...give me some moments
<robru> josharenson, if you want to rebuild the package for utopic within staging PPA, you can pocket copy from the PPA into itself (there's an option to rebuild for a different series). if you want to release to distro then you either need a silo (from me) or a direct upload from somebody with upload rights (some core dev, not me)
<boiko> robru: not important, but I just noticed that the landing-003 page on the spreadsheet doesn't have the PPA link at the top
<robru> hm
<josharenson> robru ack
<popey> can anyone reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1317263 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317263 in mtp (Ubuntu) "mtp-server crash when transferring music on #15" [Undecided,New]
<popey> its easy ☻
<robru> boiko, fixed the PPA link
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<pmcgowan> popey, but I dont have any Amy Winehouse
<popey> hah
<cjwatson> easy to fix, just buy some from Ubuntu O...oh wait
<pmcgowan> heh
<boiko> robru: landing-003 tested and ready to go
<robru> boiko, excellent, publishing
<bregma> I'm getting an ICE compiling for arm64 ...  is the tool chain known to be unstable on that arch?
<xnox> bregma: please file bug report with pre-processed source file, recent gcc with split out a paragraph of text with path to that tmp file.
<xnox> s/with/will/
<xnox> s/split/spit/
 * xnox should go to sleep, typing like that.
<bregma> xnox, it's in a PPA builder, all I have is a build log
<bregma> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+build/5987360 if it makes any difference
<xnox> bregma: fun, can you open a bug about it, against unity package, and assign to me with that url?
<xnox> bregma: i'll see if i can get into our arm64 builders and reproduce the ice, if i can, i will then forward it to doko.
<bregma> my experience with ICEs is half of them are elusive ghosts
<rsalveti> robotfuel: kgunn: last time I uploaded it I was still in linaro :P
<rsalveti> so yeah, we never had a landing for it
<bregma> xnox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1317276
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317276 in Unity "Unity 7 GCC ICE on ARM64" [High,New]
<xnox> bregma: thanks.
<cjwatson> bregma: The ones that are completely elusive are flagged as such; these days gcc tries the compile backend again if it hits an ICE so that it can tell you whether it's an unreproducible failure
<cjwatson> which it hasn't done here AFAICS
<cjwatson> I wouldn't in general say the toolchain is unstable given that it compiled most of Ubunt u:)
<cjwatson> s/ u:/u :/
<bregma> I'm just thinking back to the EGCS ICE that happened when your RAM got warm and the solution was to power down for half an hour then retry your compile
<bregma> but perhaps I date myself
<bschaefer> haha that sounds horrible
<cjwatson> bregma: just a bit :-)  but that kind of thing is why gcc tries twice now, so that it can report that more accurately
<cjwatson> bregma: failures that happen twice in a row (like this one apparently did) are probably not hardware glitches like that
<thomi> robru: I wonder if I could get a silo for row 24 please?
<robru> thomi, hm, it's not marked as 'ready' ;-)
<thomi> robru: 'MP Ready?' is set to 'No' because there's a small flake8 issue that we're fixing
<thomi> robru: but that shouldn't stop us from building & testing
<thomi> I can set it to 'Yes', if it'll make you feel better :)
<robru> the 'ready?' column specifically means "are you ready for us to give you a silo?"
<thomi> oh
<robru> the bot even pings me when you mark it as 'yes' ;_)
<thomi> the column header says 'MP following guidelines'
<thomi> maybe that should be renamed then :)
<thomi> there you go :)
<robru> thomi, I guess we have different guidelines ;-)
<robru> thomi, ok you got silo 3
<thomi> thanks!
<robru> you're welcome!
<robru> I'm off to the doctor, will be back to handle any landing requests in ~2hrs
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-08
<robru> back
<thomi> doanac: you around?
<thomi> cihelp - is mako-07 down? The autopilot release gatekeeper job is stuck
<fginther> thomi, the jenkins slave process was dead, I've restarted it
<thomi> fginther: thanks
 * thomi tries again
<thomi> that looks better, thanks fginther
<fginther> thomi, no problem, glad it's working again
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 17 building (started: 20140508 02:10) ===
<plars> fginther: speaking of that job... a couple of things I wanted to ask you about with it
<plars> err
<plars> sorry fginther, I meant to say thomi :)
<thomi> plars: shoot
<plars> thomi: on that gatekeeper job, Saviq was asking earlier if we could make the channel selectable, and default to utopic
<plars> thomi: I was going to just change it, but wanted to talk to you first
<thomi> plars: it's not utopic already?
<thomi> heh.. yeah, let's change that pleae :)
<plars> thomi: nope, it's on trusty still
<thomi> hmm, I guess I assumed it ran whatever smoketests ran
<plars> thomi: the other thing was what you and I and doanac had talked about before - removing the selection of mako-07 specifically and have it just use the daily-mako pool
<plars> thomi: we're parallelizing those jobs now, so there's less risk
<thomi> plars: that sounds great as well
<plars> thomi: and also I already sorta offered up mako-07 up as a sacrifice (to be replaced later)
<thomi> plars: How confident should I be that the job does the same thing as the smoke runner job?
<plars> thomi: but sometime soon it's going to get pulled out and we're going to do surgery on it
<thomi> plars: ok, well, I cancelled the job, so it's not doing anything right now
<thomi> we need to land a new branch and then try again
<thomi> so I guess it'll be free for a few hours at least
<plars> thomi: oh the job won't change at all for this part, I'm just going to change it so that instead of telling it to run on mako-07, it runs on $some_mako from a pool
<thomi> ok
<plars> thomi: do you generate that job from a script, or was it manually configured?
<thomi> plars: doanac made the job for us, I have no idea how
<thomi> I'm just concerned that the smoke test job may have changed, and we'd like those changes to apply to our job as well
<thomi> so we're testing the same as the smoke test job
<plars> thomi: heh, someone already added a $series with "#TODO support $series"
<thomi> heh
<plars> thomi: but I'm going to just add a $channel since I'm not sure if that's used somewhere else
<plars> we can remove it later if possible
<plars> since I'd like to just specify the full channel
<plars> ex. ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed
<thomi> ok
<thomi> so, when I re-run that job, it should pick up the right channel now?
<plars> thomi: yes, I just made the changes. Is it something you want to try now while I'm still up?
<plars> thomi: I think as long as we get through the install, we will know we're good
<thomi> plars: sure, I'll kick it off again
<plars> I'm going to add that device to the pool too, since it's there for now
<thomi> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/116/ is running
<thomi> + ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-system --channel ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed --bootstrap
<thomi> looks good to me :)
<plars> heh, as luck would have it, it ended up picking mako-07 anyway, but it picked it from the pool this time :)
<plars> it's flashing utopic though, so all good
<plars> Saviq: you can specify the channel on the autopilot gatekeeper job now, and default is utopic-proposed
<plars> thanks thomi
<thomi> I'll wait till it starts installing packages, just to make sure it picks up the correct ap packages
<thomi> plars: still around?
<thomi> I think phablet-test-run isn't using the correct autopilot version
<robotfuel> thomi: is that for click packages?
<thomi> robru: ubuntuuitoolkit ATM
<thomi> surely that's ported to py3
<thomi> it'd have to be, for anything else to use it
<thomi> well, I guess it's bilingual
<thomi> but I expected bilingual ports to use py3
<robotfuel> thomi: I found out yesterday that phablet test run needed to have a test section in the manifest for it to use py3
<thomi> robotfuel: yeah, xnox told me that as well. I'll keep an eye on this run and see what happens
<robotfuel> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/gallery-app/py3-manifest is an example
<thomi> yup
<plars> thomi: sorta
<thomi> plars: nvm, I'll pick it up again tomorrw
<thomi> gonna let the test job finish
<thomi> thanks for your help :)
<plars> thomi: anytime :)
<plars> good night
<thomi> 'night
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 17 DONE (finished: 20140508 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/17.changes ===
<Mirv> choo choo
<Saviq> plars, thanks!
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<sil2100> cjwatson: hello! Could you by any chance help me out on understanding the ubuntu-download-manager autopkgtest failure? It doesn't seem like a valid failure to me on first look, seems more like some infra problem - what do you think? Example logs: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-system-image/4/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<dpm> morning psivaa, could we trigger Jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/reminders-app/fix-1316827-reload-notes/+merge/218566 ? I think it didn't run because the MP came from a contributor outside the development team
<psivaa> dpm: just a sec pls
<dpm> no worries, thanks!
<popey> psivaa: could you please look at why sudoku-app isn't building in jenkins - http://s-jenkins:8080/job/sudoku-app-click/lastUnsuccessfulBuild/console
<popey> bzr: ERROR: Already a branch: "/home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/sudoku-app-click/tool_dir".
<popey> (morning btw)
<psivaa> popey: morning. ack will take a look
<Mirv> was the friends app discussed in the evening btw? I can confirm that it's indeed broken for me at least, like the autopilot say too, after the new 0.92.0+14.10.20140506.1 release
<Mirv> mardy: ^
<sil2100> Mirv: I don't remember hearing about it
<Mirv> oh, hmm, going over it again, is it because ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts is stuck in propose?
<Mirv> autopkgtest failed
<Mirv> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/4/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<Mirv> so the landing got partially stuck
<sil2100> Yeah, I noticed that in the morning alongside other failures
<sil2100> This one seems like a real failure though?
<sil2100> Let's discuss that on the meeting
<psivaa> popey: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sudoku-app-click/119/console has some errors in the sudoku app code
<psivaa> dpm: still looking at the MP. i'll see if i can trigger without adding the proposer without adding to the group
<popey> psivaa: thanks
<dpm> thanks psivaa
<ogra_> grr
<ogra_> no alarm ...
<mardy> Mirv: mmm... you mean that friends-app landed, while the other bits in the same silo (like ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts) didn't?
<davmor2> popey: why are you accepting bribes on my behalf :)
<popey> ☻
<davmor2> popey: do you have the bug available for the download bar vanishing on update manager
<Mirv> mardy: yes. or the u-s-s-o-a landed but is stuck in proposed because its autopkgtest is failing (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html)
<Mirv> so friends is broken because it didn't declare a dependency on the newer u-s-s-o-a
<popey> davmor2: depends which bug - the one where the content disappears?
<mardy> Mirv: I can't understand the failure in the u-s-s-o-a tests, it looks like something is missing but I'm not sure what
<popey> psivaa: when you get a moment could you retrigger jenkins on this merge, or tell me how to? https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/sudoku-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218035
<mardy> Mirv: is it correct to run the autopilot tests in the autopkg tests?
<davmor2> popey: so you click on update you see the download bar initially and then it disappears.  I don't see it on mako but it happens on flo and manta reliably :)
<popey> i have seen it on mako and flo
<popey> bug 1307687
<ubot5> bug 1307687 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "swiping upwards in the updater dialog while it downloads an image makes the UI vanish" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307687
<psivaa> popey: I see you dont have access to that instance of jenkins. i've kicked off a rebuild. i'll see if i can add your account to it
<Mirv> mardy: I think so yes, even though my autopkg knowledge is limited. they should be executed in full graphical lxc environment.
<Mirv> mardy: but pitti mentioned earlier that there were some changes https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2014-May/001098.html
<popey> psivaa: thank you!
<psivaa> np
<cjwatson> sil2100: That does look somewhat bogus; have you tried running the test locally?
<davmor2> popey: mtp died on me too so confirmed the bug
<popey> thanks
<popey> have assigned it to cyphermox
<davmor2> popey: yeah I can't even reattach to mtp now
<popey> davmor2: we should add a task in the manual test sheet for this.
<popey> also, probably need a test for "upgrading an app from the store" which would mean we probably need an app which we can install an old version of, to force there to be an update
<thostr_> sil2100: line 20 is now good to get a silo
<thostr_> sil2100: however, not sure if that requires explicit qa signoff (a lot of refactored code). what's the policy here?
<Mirv> thostr_: we get the pings automatically on #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo channel when a line is set to ready
<Mirv> thostr_: I think qa signoff is only for trusty SRU:s as it was introduced for finalizing the new stable image
<Mirv> silo assigned
<thostr_> Mirv: thanks for clarifying
<cjwatson> Doesn't look like it's been mentioned here: the publisher will be stopped for the next five hours or so (technically, it's in the middle of a very very long run) because we're processing a takedown request and the caches for several of the affected suites were absent.
<Wellark> hey, what's this?
<Wellark> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/q/qmenumodel/qmenumodel_0.2.7+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu2/changelog
<Wellark> that latest version
<sil2100> thostr_: I switched the QA sign-off to No today, as we only do that when there is a critical situation with no-propotions
<Wellark> it's not in trunk
<Wellark> and now silo9 fails
<Wellark> with WARNING A version (0.2.7+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu2) is available at the destination archive for that component but is not in the destination branch which is still at 0.2.7+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu1. You need to ensure that your version contains the fix in the destination or you can force rebuild to bypass the check.
<psivaa> dpm: so i've kicked off a build manually for Akiva's proposal. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/reminders-app-ci/309/console
<Laney> you can bypass no-change rebuilds imo
<psivaa> dpm: it should work, but if it's not, some one has to approve the membership request
<Wellark> cjwatson: what takedown request? is there a public bug for it?
<cjwatson> Wellark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maitreya/+bug/1317234
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317234 in maitreya (Ubuntu Trusty) "maitreya package contains non-distributable font" [High,Triaged]
<sil2100> Wellark: so, this message basically means that someone made a direct release to the archive without merging in the changes to the bzr branch
<sil2100> Wellark: so most likely 0.2.7+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu2 got released manually and there is no 0.2.7+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu2 in the bzr branch for that component
<Wellark> sil2100: yes. as I noted, the 0ubuntu2 is not in trunk
<Wellark> so how to proceed now?
<dpm> psivaa, thanks. It seems all jobs failed, not sure why -> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/reminders-app/fix-1316827-reload-notes/+merge/218566/comments/521402
<Laney> I'd say that is to be expected for no change rebuilds, and should be ignored at train level (which will discard the changelog entry, but that's fine)
<sil2100> What needs to be done is you (or anyone else) need to, for instance, prepare a merge that actually 'adds' this missing changes and the changelog entry from the archive
<Wellark> sil2100: so I just get the archive source package, copy over it's debian/changelog and commit. ok. thanks!
<psivaa> dpm: there is another build ongoing. i dint enter the parameters in the first build properly
<dpm> psivaa, ok, no worries. I had top-approved it too, not sure if that will help or interfere
<sil2100> Wellark: yes, that's the best way :) Just getting the changes as a merge and adding them to your landing as the first merge
<Wellark> sil2100: it has to be a separate MP?
<Wellark> can't I just make a commit to the MP that I have proposed for landing?
<sil2100> Wellark: it can, no problem
<sil2100> Wellark: am a bit worried about the changelog generation, but I guess we'll see how it goes
<Wellark> ok. let's see
<Wellark> sil2100: ok. done. could you tricker a rebuild of silo9?
<sil2100> Wellark: sure
<Wellark> sil2100: thanks!
<popey> psivaa: could you also re-trigger https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-desktop-improvements/+merge/210866 ?
<psivaa> popey: done
<popey> thanks psivaa
<Wellark> sil2100: ... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/62/console
<sil2100> Wellark: yeah, was a bit worried this might happen, not a big deal though - let me find the best solution here
<Wellark> sil2100: so I need to change the 0ubuntu2 to UNRELEASED and also use dch -i
<sil2100> No no no
<Wellark> that what the message says! ;)
<sil2100> Leave 0ubuntu2 as it is, as it was released, so it cannot be UNRELEASED anymore ;) It needs to stay as utopic
<sil2100> What would be best to do is:
<sil2100> (this is the safest way)
<sil2100> Now that you have 0ubuntu2 in as 'utopic', go to the source tree and do a dch -i (to generate 0ubuntu3) and write the commit message manually there
<sil2100> i.e. copy-and-paste the commit message as a changelog entry for 0ubuntu3
<sil2100> And leave 0ubuntu3 as UNRELEASED
<Wellark> but will I leave 0ubuntu2 there?
<sil2100> Yes, leave 0ubuntu2 in there as it was in the archive
<Wellark> so 0ubuntu3 contains the commit message from my MP?
<sil2100> Yes, with the addition of 0ubuntu3 on top with your changelog entry from the commit message
<sil2100> citrain, during release, will change the version number of 0ubuntu3 to a proper one and change it to 'utopic' during release, just we need to make sure it doesn't mess up the changelog
<sil2100> (there is a high-chance that citrain would handle this correctly, but it's best to be sure)
<sil2100> Wellark: so, just dch -i in your branch now, add the commit message as the changelog entry, commit, push and let's rebuild
<Wellark> sil2100: please make a sanity check: https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/qmenumodel/unitymenumodel_setname-allow-empty-string/+merge/213768
<sil2100> Wellark: looks awesome, just one thing that needs to be changed - the actual changelog entries have to be wrapped at 80 characters
<Wellark> oh, com'on!
<Wellark> ;)
<Wellark> will do.
<sil2100> Wellark: so do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7415234/
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Sorry, otherwise it might cause trouble ;p
<sil2100> But besides that we're ready to build
<Wellark> sil2100: pushded
 * Wellark wonders if we are still stuck to 80 characters in 2036
<sil2100> I guess we will ;p
<davmor2> popey: your screenshot script do you see this remote object '/tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist
<sil2100> Wellark: ok, rebuilding
<Wellark> sil2100: thanks!
<popey> they added _60Hz to the filename davmor2
<sil2100> yw!
<davmor2> popey: ah ta
<Wellark> sil2100: looks like Saviq just hit the same problem
<Wellark> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-1-build/11/console
<Wellark> could we please not do manual uploads in the future... :)
<sil2100> Wellark: *sigh* this is the biggest problem - manual uploads wouldn't be a problem if they would be later merged-back into trunk
<Saviq> nasty
<Wellark> sil2100: if it's just a rebuild upload
<Wellark> what about pushing the debian changelog entry directly to trunk?
<Wellark> would be easiest
<sil2100> Wellark: that could be done as well, yes - there's also another thing we were doing, but core-devs generally frowned upon that ;p
<sil2100> Wellark: since in the past we basically 'forced' ignoring that version, just pushing without that changelog entry
<sil2100> It would work, as if it's just a rebuild, there is no risk involved - but you basically 'remove that version from history', which is bad
<Wellark> these changes are not even simple rebuilds
<Wellark> they actually modify debian/control
<Wellark> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/libu/libusermetrics/libusermetrics_1.1.1+14.04.20140305-0ubuntu4/changelog
 * Wellark looks for a fresh trout
<Wellark> sil2100: did you tick "reconfigure" on my silo yet?
<Wellark> or is it "build"
<Wellark> anyway..
<sil2100> Wellark: yes ;) It's building
<Wellark> sil2100: thanks!
<Wellark> let's see what the next error is..
<Wellark> sil2100: what does this now mean... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/63/console
<sil2100> Another error?! Let me look in a moment
<sil2100> Oh, connectivity-api now, let's see
<sil2100> uh
<Wellark> sil2100: wait..
<sil2100> So, looking at the connectivity-api merge, there's some strange changelog magic there o_O
<Wellark> for some reason there is a change to debian/changelog as part of the MP
<sil2100> I guess that's something that's not needed, I would remove that
<Wellark> sil2100: yeah..
<Wellark> weird..
<Wellark> sil2100: ok. fixed.
<Wellark> sil2100: could you do a reconfigure while you are at it?
<Wellark> I merged some tests from dednick to the unity8 branch
<Wellark> oh, actually
<Wellark> never mind
<Wellark> didn't push them yet
<sil2100> Wellark: did you add a new merge? :)
<sil2100> A reconfigure is needed only when a new merge is added to the list of merges
<Wellark> ah, ok
<sil2100> Otherwise a rebuild is all that's needed
<Wellark> ok. cool.
<sil2100> Should I wait for you to push those changes?
<Wellark> rebuild then pleae :)
<Wellark> nope.
<Wellark> I'm fighting with ssh-agent
<Wellark> need to remove gazillion of tags from a remote branch
<Wellark> and bzr is asking for my ssh key passphrase on each removal for some reason
<Wellark> sil2100: let's see what happends next.. :)
<Wellark> maybe my c++11 monster will hit OOM on the arm builders or something..
<davmor2> ogra_: do you have a manta?
<sil2100> cjwatson: hi! So I ran the system-image autopkg tests locally and everything is passing correctly - I would say this was some transient issue, do you know if we can somehow re-run those to get it move out of -proposed?
<sil2100> cjwatson: ubuntu-download-manager has no autopkg tests of its own, it was the system-image ones that seemed to have failed there
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'm still a bit of a newbie here, but I guess it would be nice to have that re-ran if possible
<sil2100> (not even sure who to ping?)
<cjwatson> I can re-run them
<cjwatson> sil2100: build scheduled.  in general you want to ask pitti/jibel for autopkgtest stuff though
<cjwatson> sil2100: but didn't pitti point out a problem on another channel though?
<cjwatson> it would be nice not to have this conversation spread across channels
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok thanks! Yes, but I can't really fix that, and running locally seemed to work - and I also poked pitti but he seems to be AFK ;)
<cjwatson> but pitti answered you and suggested a specific change to make
<cjwatson> you could just wait for system-image people to wake up, since it's not like you're going to get anything moved out of -proposed right now anyway with the publisher in the middle of a very long run
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes, but how could I change that, as it's a test in system-image, which I do not have commit-access to
<cjwatson> it sounds like the rerun I just scheduled was a waste of time since it'll fail in the same way
<sil2100> cjwatson: and as I mentioned, it passed locally, so I guess if it was a real problem as outlined it would have failed for me as well I would suppose
<cjwatson> the comments from pitti on #ubuntu-devel don't suggest that it was transient
<cjwatson> no, not necessarily
<cjwatson> depends on the test runner
<cjwatson> oh, that said, amd64 passed ...
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> So... even I didn't really expect that
<sil2100> ;p
<cjwatson> ... and so did i386
<cjwatson> so ok :)
<sil2100> I wonder why it didn't pass before then
<cjwatson> beats me
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks and sorry for poking around, now at least I know who to contact best ;)
<cjwatson> anyhow, yeah, core devs / release team types should generally be able to rerun jobs
<cjwatson> pitti/jibel operate the infrastructure
<cjwatson> I think only Canonical members of the above teams can rerun jobs, at the moment, since Jenkins
<Laney> Indeed, because you need to use an instance behind a private VPN to do that
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1317480
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317480 in Ubuntu File Manager App "File manager tests are failing on flo" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: no idea why but manta hates your screenshot script in the end I had to modify the phablet-screenshot script and that eventually worked :) but I got there
<ogra_> what did you have to change ?
<davmor2> ogra_: _60Hz to adb pull line
<ogra_> davmor2, ah, good ... just porposed an MP for that
 * ogra_ was just scared there was something else
<davmor2> ogra_: no it worked fine once I'd found the script and modded it.  popey's from what I can tell mirrors it only uploads them to a server via ssh at the same time.  The only issue is that manta spits it's dummy out with the first adb command even though I changed the size to match the image name and added the _60Hz :(
<ogra_> yeah, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/force-mirscreencast-filename/+merge/218788 fixes that
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
* sendak.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<popey> davmor2: i am getting no notification sounds in #17 on mako when I get an SMS
<davmor2> popey: I had that too the other day but then I think I rebooted and it went away let me check though
 * popey reboots to test
<ogra_> did you guys get a meeting notification this morning ?
<ogra_> i didnt on #15
<popey> i did for one meeting, not for another
<popey> yeah, reboot and the ding comes back
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: so I got the first but not the second
<ogra_> so there is still something odd ... i would put my bets on that it is the same thing
<davmor2> and now I can't send a reply from the indicator
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: okay I've had no pings since the first
<popey> davmor2: ogra_ can either of you confirm bug 1317510
<ubot5> bug 1317510 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Wrong icon for events #17 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317510
<sil2100> popey: if reboot helps then its NOTABUG
<sil2100> ;p
<popey> :þ
<davmor2> popey: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-08-134309.png I get a mix
<davmor2> popey: I'm assuming ones with alarms have the alarm icon and the ones that are just dates don't
<davmor2> popey: send a second text
<popey> i have sent a few
<mandel> sil2100, any news about silo 001
<davmor2> ogra_: for the meeting tomorrow morning on the phone look and see if it is the alarm clock or the calendar app icon in the date/time indicator
<sil2100> mandel: so! All is good now, with the help of cjwatson and pitti in the end a re-run helped - but it might take a while until it migrates
<sil2100> mandel: since the publisher seems to be in the middle of something long
<davmor2> ogra_: see my screenshot in comparison to popey 's
<ogra_> davmor2, i only have clocks
<mandel> sil2100, great, that means that I just have to wait for the bot to let me know is publish and I can free the silo, awesome
<dpm> hi psivaa, I've got another MP from someone outside the dev team, which means Jenkins won't run automatically. I've top-approved it now - will Jenkins do the autolanding, or does it need to be triggered manually? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/reminders-app/some-lintian-fixes/+merge/218792
<psivaa> dpm: ok, i think this issue could be easily solved by adding dholbach to the app developers group.
<psivaa> fginther: ^^ does that sound doable?
<fginther> dpm, if you've top approved it, jenkins will pick it up
<dpm> psivaa, right, but I'd prefer not to have to add any folk that sends a MP to the team. I'd like to add them once they've done more sustained contributions
<dpm> fginther, psivaa, ok, then top-approval works for me, thanks!
<psivaa> dpm: fginther: ack, thanks
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<Wellark> hello!
<Wellark> just wondering
<Wellark> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+packages
<Wellark> indicator-network depends on connectivity-api on that same silo
<Wellark> and now indicator-network build fails as connectivity-api is not built before it
<Wellark> is it just enough to tricker a rebuild once connectivity-api has fully built?
<Wellark> or in other words: do the old packages stay in the ppa when rebuild is trickered?
<Wellark> + another guestion, is it possible to rebuild just one of the packages?
<Wellark> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> Wellark: first answering the last question: yes, you can force a rebuild of only one package ;)
<sil2100> As for the rest, let me take a look
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Wellark: so, in case indicator-network requires a newer connectivity-api, then we would need the build-dependencies to be bumped
<sil2100> Wellark: if the dependencies would be correct, then even if the packages are built out-of-order, it would only enter a dep-wait
<Wellark> gah.. it's private api..
<Wellark> and no different from a situation when there is a crash for example where you need to land two depending packages at the same time
<Wellark> sil2100: can't you just kick a rebuild of the indicator-network package on that silo?
<sil2100> Wellark: hm, need to think about that, since I'm always a bit weary about having a case where theoretically someone would be unable to build indicator-network with dependencies properly installed
<sil2100> Since for me if something doesn't build with an older version means that we need the build-deps bumped
<sil2100> BUt I need to think if it's a big of a deal
<Wellark> the whole marvel of ci train compared to the previous process is that we can actually make a coordinated landing of separate components without doing such bumps etc. if they are not absolutely necessary
<Wellark> sil2100: it's perfectly safe for this landing
<Wellark> as long as indicator-network and connectivity-api from that ppa hit the archive atomically
<Wellark> "atomically"
<sil2100> This is the point - we can't guarantee that anymore, one of them can get blocked in -proposed by some freak accident
<sil2100> Just as what happened due to autopkgtest problems
<sil2100> Let me simply ask a core dev about opinion and then proceed :)
<Wellark> well, freak accident sounds like unlikely breakage that most probably breaks stuff anyway ;)
<Wellark> sil2100: any resolution?
<sil2100> One moment, just finishing my meeting!
<Wellark> oh, ok
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: what do I do wrong? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7416073/
<ogra_> Wellark, just use a versioned build dep ... thats why we can use these ;)
<ogra_> if a version has a new feature you need to make your package not FTBFS it is pretty clear you need to add a ( >= $version) to your build deps ...
<ogra_> especially since (if your packaging is proper) your binary deps will be generated from this
<sil2100> Wellark: so, I don't think there's a general policy to block on this, but I think we would really prefer the deps being bumped ;p
<sil2100> (the landing team is a bit pickish as well... ;p)
<sil2100> And yes, by 'landing team' right now I basically mean myself
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> well, if he wants to fix his FTBFS he needs to add that dep
<ogra_> policy or not
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ thinks thats pretty obvious and nothing to waste time to discuss about :)
<Wellark> right, you mean just adding a version to build dep
<Wellark> that I can do
<ogra_> yeah with a gtreater-equals ... (>= ... )
<Wellark> I'm just against bumping the package/so-name if it's not absolutely necessary
<sil2100> I didn't mean that ;)
<sil2100> I just wanted the build-dep to be bumped
<Wellark> well, can't reallly do the = part
<Wellark> as I can't know what the last will be
<sil2100> Just do this >= 0.0.1+14.10.20140508.1-0ubuntu1  I guess
<Wellark> oh, there was a variable for that
<Wellark> should be enought to do > $latest_released_version though..
<Wellark> but but
<Wellark> dpkg should offer a $version or something
<cjwatson> man deb-substvars
<Wellark> oh, but that's inside a package
<cjwatson> but you can't do that in build-deps
<sil2100> I think if you mark it as (>= 0.0.1+14.10.20140508.1-0ubuntu1) it's good idea
<Wellark> yeah
<cjwatson> for build-deps just remember that the version you use in >= does not actually have to exist
<Wellark> indeed
<sil2100> Wellark: since any further re-builds will be anyway greater than this
<cjwatson> you just need to predict what the train will do, roughly
<sil2100> As cjwatson says :)
<Wellark> cjwatson: ok, so I can just take $today and slam it in
<cjwatson> you shouldn't use >> $latest_released_version because that will do the wrong thing if somebody else needs to do a no-change rebuild before you land
<Wellark> but the same would basically be archived by doing ">$last_version_in_debian_changelog"
<Wellark> oh, right
<sergiusens> maybe the citrain should do this automatically regardless (I might be opening a can of worms though) or with a toggle or heuristics from the packages to be built (check build deps for packages in the same silo)
<Wellark> sil2100: if I promise to do this on next reconfigure, could we just get the package to be built in the silo for now to enable testing.
<cyphermox> ideally you'd probably want to use a specific new upstream version for the thing you're depending on, if it's part of the landing; that way unless someone actually goes out to bump the upstream version (ie. I don't know, 1.05 instead of 1.0) then >= 1.05 is both short and would work
<Wellark> I'm pretty sure I need to modify the branches a bit as somebody will dig up a problem
<cjwatson> cyphermox: yeah
<cyphermox> for major features, it's worth it, i think
<cjwatson> also much easier to spot visually
<cyphermox> yup
<sil2100> Wellark: in this case, as I said, you just need to mention a near version of the package that citrain will generate
<cyphermox> also easier to predict than the dates from train landings
<sil2100> Wellark: no need to try and resolve it in some special way - sometimes the easiest methods are the safest ;) And yeah, I can rebuild it if you promise to push this dependency version bump ASAP and request a rebuild then
<Wellark> sil2100: I promise
<sergiusens> sil2100: the changelog looks screwed up in my silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-014/+packages
<sergiusens> sil2100: it's two MPs, one a prereq of the other
<sil2100> Wellark: let me rebuild then, thanks!
<sergiusens> sil2100: they show the same changelog entry for ogra_ and me which is the one from the latest MP
<sil2100> sergiusens: hm, let me take a look in a moment, we seemed to have some problems with changelogs before, but one moment
<ogra_> yeah, that looks wrong
<ogra_> CI bot stole my message actually
<bfiller> sil2100: can you check on silo 4, been marked as waiting for a package to reach destination for a while
<bfiller> since yesterday
<sil2100> bfiller: ah yeah, so... I wanted to have a talk with you about that one
<sil2100> bfiller: one moment though
<cjwatson> free
<cjwatson> sorry
<cjwatson> muttermutterbuggyfocus
<cyphermox> awe_: hey
<awe_> morning
<awe_> fm silo?
<cyphermox> awe_: line 28; am I forgetting something for a flight mode landing?
<cyphermox> well, just preparing the stuff really
<cyphermox> telepathy-ofono and urfkill? do we need ofono too?
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, this might actually be a bug
<awe_> no ofono changes needed
<cyphermox> ok
<sil2100> sergiusens: I need to take a look what's happening inside, since I can't think of a reason why that's happening
<cyphermox> so just tp-ofono and urfkill then
<awe_> yup, and nm if needed
<cyphermox> nm already landed with MMS
<awe_> ok
<cyphermox> can you poke tiago?
<awe_> sure...
 * cyphermox will prepare for the meeting while the emulator still attemps to start
<sil2100> bfiller: so! Regarding those packages blocked in -proposed
<sil2100> bfiller: the situation is a bit dire, wanted to have a chat with you and cjwatson if he has a free moment
<sergiusens> sil2100: free free to rebuild when fixed
<cjwatson> sil2100: Is it?  You certainly don't have up-to-date data because of the long publisher run
<cjwatson> (which looks nearly complete ...)
<sil2100> bfiller: since with the introduced new dependency (address-book-app now depends on parts of ubuntu-keyboard), some address-book-app binaries are now not installable on some platforms
<sil2100> cjwatson: I checked on the source side and it seems to still be a problem...
<sil2100> bfiller, cjwatson: since now address-book-app stops being buildable on ppc64el (and others), which means dialer-app and messaging-app would become not buildable for those architectures as well
<cjwatson> Can you point me to the build for that?
<sil2100> bfiller, cjwatson: since right now address-book-app depends on ubuntu-keyboard which depends on mir-specific bits
<sil2100> And dialer-app and messaging-app depend on address-book-app
<sil2100> cjwatson: one moment
<cjwatson> Because https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/+build/5984838 built on ppc64el
<cjwatson> (that's the current version in -proposed)
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> In the morning it wasn't the case
<sil2100> Let me take another look then
<cjwatson> Oh, you're not talking about buildability, I think
<cjwatson> "address-book-app/arm64 unsatisfiable Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-keyboard-extensions0.1" etc?
<cjwatson> So buildable but not installable
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes, right, sorry if I wrote it wrong
<cjwatson> Give me a minute to investigate
<sil2100> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-keyboard-extensions0.1 is not available for arm64 and others, which makes parts of address-book-app not installable on those platforms anymore, which would then probably mean not being able to install messaging-app and dialer-app (need to re-check that last thing though)
<sil2100> No, actually the last thing is not the case I guess
<cjwatson> dialer-app and messaging-app, yes
<sil2100> Ooor...
<cjwatson> You were right the first time
<renato_> sil2100, this package is inside of the same silo (004)
<cjwatson> I'm looking into a workaround
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! Do you have any particular ideas on how to deal with this?
<cjwatson> Well, the address-book-app dependency is real, but I think we could keep on building qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 on all architectures but restrict address-book-app{,-dbg} to amd64 armhf i386
<cjwatson> Testing this theory
<elopio> cjohnston: ping. We are seeing an error on Jenkins while adding an online account.
<elopio> it could be because the keyring is not unlocked. I need some help with this.
<cjohnston> link?
<elopio> cjohnston: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/45/testReport/reminders.tests.test_reminders/RemindersTestCaseWithAccount/test_open_application_with_account_with_mouse_/
<elopio> the first thing to check would be if the keyring is locked or not on the runners.
<elopio> mardy says that on lightdm, it's unlocked when you log in, so that might be why I don't see the problem on my machine or my phone.
<cjwatson> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/address-book-app/arch-limits/+merge/218818
<cjohnston> there appears to be some sort of issue around stoping lightdm/"start_x"
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, this should fix it indeed, need to now somehow re-push it using the train
<sil2100> cjwatson: can I make a separate merge out of it and add it to that landing?
<cjwatson> Feel free to do whatever's needed to land it; I'm not protective of it :)
<sil2100> Or Oh, wait
<cjwatson> (But I also don't know exactly what would be needed)
<sil2100> No, actually it looks good, what's with my eyes today...
<sil2100> Let me try getting it into the silo - might take some moments
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> Let me know if/when it's in -proposed so that I can do the binary cleanup
<cjwatson> I think the publisher should be back up relatively soon
<sil2100> Not to bother cjwatson all the time, ogra_ could I ask you for a packaging ACK for a quick change in unity8? It's for the bottom-edge HUD removal: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/25/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.86+14.10.20140507.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Looks ok, no-brainer change it seems
<ogra_> you just dont want to bother cjwatson with having to use 2fa crap :P
<ogra_> sil2100, ack, looks ok
<sil2100> ;p
<Saviq> thostr_, you'll need to rebuild unity8 in silo 009, not sure why we have a conflict there
<Saviq> thostr_, but silo 005 is up for publishing
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑
<thostr_> Saviq: arg...
<mhr3> as always thostr_ hogging unity8
<mhr3> :P
<thostr_> mhr3: have you said anything?
<mhr3> me?
<mhr3> no
<thostr_> good :)
<cjohnston> elopio: still investigating
<elopio> cjohnston: thanks.
<elopio> balloons, dpm: ^ that's for the reminders failure in jenkins.
<cjohnston> elopio: this is a new test?
<balloons> elopio, ohh we're doomed if cjohnston is on the case :-)
<balloons> ty cjohnston for having a look!
<dpm> ok, thanks elopio
<elopio> cjohnston: yes, it's a new test.
<elopio> the first time we are adding an online account.
<fginther> elopio, what keyring lock is this using? is there a way for me to check if it is locked?
<elopio> fginther: I don't know.
<elopio> we are assuming the keyring is unlocked.
<sil2100> popey: how's testing #17 going so far?
<popey> sil2100: seems okay.
<fginther> elopio, this may be a problem due to auto-login. These test machines are supposed to be set to auto-login which appears to force the keyring locked
<popey> however...
<popey> one issue I have had twice is difficulty dismissing notifications
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<sil2100> Oh?
<popey> yeah, two different things, hard to reproduce
<popey> brb, meeting
<elopio> fginther: that's what mardy suspects. Should I unlock the keyring on the test somehow, or should the machine be configured to start the test unlocked?
<Wellark> Saviq: landing-009 is mine
<fginther> elopio, I doubt the test will be able to unlock the keyring itself (imagine this test running on any developers system).
<fginther> elopio, I can look into disabling the lock on the system, but I think the test should account for this possibility and skip the test if the keyring is locked
<sil2100> cjwatson: just a quick request - could you remove the prerequisite from the merge you requested? We might have a small bug in citrain that would mess up the changelog if we leave it like this
<sil2100> cjwatson: link to the merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/address-book-app/arch-limits/+merge/218818
<sil2100> cjwatson: I still need some time to fix this bug (and find what's causing this), but I need some free time for that
<fginther> elopio, I may have found a way around this for jenkins, will test it
<cjwatson> sil2100: OK, if you don't mind the diff being stupid as a result
<cjwatson> Hm, I wonder if I can do that without resubmitting
<cjwatson> Nope
<sil2100> cjwatson: so maybe let me try submitting a merge with the same change
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'll just resubmit, one moment
<sil2100> Then I'll have more freedom hacking it up so that citrain will be ok with it
<sil2100> And just mention that it's your change ;)
<cjwatson> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/address-book-app/arch-limits/+merge/218824
<sil2100> Oh, thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<elopio> fginther: preferably, it will fail. Because if we can't add an account, we won't be able to test anything.
<cjwatson> (and I've set a commit message now too)
<sil2100> cjwatson: trying to feet it to citrain now, thanks again o/
<elopio> fginther: do you know how to check if the keyring is locked?
<fginther> elopio, it was just a suggestion. I have not yet come across a method to check if it is locked
<dpm> Hi all, so I've installed image #17 using the dual boot app (as I usually do). The result is that I've got a completely blank dash - no scopes shown at all. Any ideas on how to debug that?
<dpm> Actually, let me ask on -touch too
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> cjwatson: heh ;) I have another favor to ask! I need to make CITrain happy... so, could you remove all changes from the debian/changelog? Like, remove all the entry for 0.2+14.10.20140507-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> cjwatson: since right now citrain thinks 0.2+14.10.20140507-0ubuntu1 got released...
<sil2100> cjwatson: if you won't have anything touching debian/changelog in your merge, then citrain will simply generate the changelog normally from scratch, which is what we want
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> would it be better for me to rebranch this from lp:address-book-app?
<cjwatson> rather than from utopic-proposed
<cjwatson> I feel pretty twitchy about removing a changelog entry
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, that can be as well, utopic-proposed wasn't so bad because we at least were sure to be 'conflict proof' - but lp:address-book-app rebasing would be ok as well
<sil2100> Sorry for disturbing...
<cjwatson> sil2100: push --overwrite done
<cjwatson> try that?
<sil2100> That was fast!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Let me try, thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: I've been testing tablets all day all I can say is the phone is better
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: manta is particularly sucky
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I'm going to write an email up for manta it has some quirks particular to it
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok
<cjwatson> sil2100: Do I need to be concerned about the CI failure?  It's fairly obviously nothing to do with my branch
<fginther> elopio, do you know what key that test is trying to access?
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah, I think I need to force the build - since we'll be basically ignoring the -proposed version and 'replacing' it with this one
<sil2100> cjwatson: so all is cool
<elopio> fginther: I don't know. mardy?
<cjwatson> ok
<fginther> elopio, also, my first attempt to force the keyring to be unlocked failed. Any suggestions here? I tried adding giving the user full sudo permission, but that did not work
<elopio> fginther: I'm going blind here :) I hit a wall, ask how to solve it, and try. But I have never tested online accounts before.
<fginther> elopio, I understand. I'm in pretty much the same position. I don't know how to tweak the environment to make it work (or even if it's possible)
<elopio> mardy will be able to tell us how or to point to somebody who knows. But it's probably too late for him.
<elopio> dpm: do you know somebody else who can help us?
<xnox> fginther: what's this for?
<fginther> xnox, a test being added by elopio is adding a resource that requires access to the keyring. It appears that in the jenkins test infrastructure this is locked
<fginther> while in elopio's development environment it is not
<xnox> fginther: is that a unit test, or on the phone?
<xnox> fginther: we may not have extended attributes for gnome-keyring to be functioning.
<fginther> xnox, it's an autopilot test for a coreapp, one of the test targets would be a phone.
<xnox> fginther: can you give me url to the failure?
<fginther> in this case w're just trying to get it to run on a virtual desktop
<dpm> elopio, not sure who other than mardy, perhaps dbarth can point you to someone else knowledgeable with online accounts on his team?
<xnox> fginther: there is no keyrings on the phone yet.
<xnox> fginther: as in ui to unlock it.
<fginther> xnox, 91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/45/console
<xnox> fginther: on the virtual desktop -> depends how you create/start the virtual destkop.
<dpm> elopio, or mterry perhaps?
<fginther> xnox, it's started with xinit
<xnox> fginther: nah, that won't be enough.
<fginther> lightdm is configured for auto-login (if it even matters in this case)
<xnox> fginther: you need a full pam session + session dbus + autostart gnome keyring agents, all of which should be authenticated passwordless already. I don't see in the log, how xinit/desktop session has been started.
<xnox> fginther: i only see pbuilderjenkins already.
<xnox> fginther: where is that code?
<fginther> one moment
<xnox> fginther: i only see simple "startx" which will not be enough.
<xnox> fginther: and lightdm is not autologged in, but explicitely stopped (thus all active / full pam sessions are killed)
<fginther> xnox, here's the startx script http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416778/
<xnox> fginther: either the tests should create a mock keyring, store things in it, and start it up unlocked -> or mock the calls to keyring with dummy/test data.
<xnox> fginther: or e.g. check environment variables and skip the tests when full unlocked secrets service is not availalb.e
<xnox> fginther: yeah, that's too minimal to get desktopy/normal dbus services running.
<xnox> fginther: that's reminders app right? i bet i can break the test the same way on a regular desktop just by munging environment a little.
<fginther> xnox, yes this is reminders. thanks for the input
<fginther> xnox, do you know what environment variables to check, something that the test could use as a skip indicator?
<dbarth> elopio: yes, sorry that really a mardy question
<dbarth> elopio: please msg us to follow up tomorow; thanks
<renato_> sil2100, about the address-book-app dependency problem, I was thinking about that, another solution is make the "qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-keyboard-extensions0.1" a different project, since this does not depend of any keyboard code
<xnox> fginther: i believe it's GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL
<xnox> fginther: but i wanted to check/try that.
<fginther> xnox, much thanks for your help
<dbarth> o/ sil2100: we have a new landing request on line 32
<sil2100> plars: meeting, but actually no new image, so no test image updates I guess ;)
<popey> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1317579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317579 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "No notification sound on sms since #15 mako utopic image" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: why was it reduced?
<plars> sil2100 I'm at a sprint today and probably tomorrow, just email if there's anything urgent
<sil2100> plars: ah! Ok, thanks :)
<ogra_> === IMAGE 17 Promoted ===
<popey> dpm: ^^
<davmor2> ogra_: I scoff at your 3 minutes out,  My flo was 17 minutes out
<mardy> elopio, fginther: the test is trying to write something in the "login" keyring
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: thank you!
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, bad in any case
<dpm> popey, \o/
<dpm> thanks for the heads up
<davmor2> ogra_: it then updated the time to be 10 minutes out, it then updated again to be the right time
<ogra_> oh, never had that ... it is usually just behind wehn unlocking here and then updates within a few seconds
<popey> dpm: if you have 5 mins I could do with some help with kits
<fginther> mardy, thanks... with some help from xnox, it looks like the environment used on jenkins is far to minimal to support this kind of test. I'm adding some comments to the MP.
<popey> dpm: maybe in the morning if thats better
<sil2100> Damn, just noticed the changelog entry for ofono
<mardy> elopio, fginther: I'm not very familiar with the gnome keyring myself, but maybe something like "echo p4ssw0rd | gnome-keyring-daemon -r -l" could work?
<sil2100> It's so badly broken ;/
<dpm> popey, I think I've finished my dogfooding, not much more I can do with Reminders, so I've got time if you like
<mardy> fginther: would it be possible to uninstall signon-keyring-extension for this test? maybe by adding a Conflicts: line in the autopilot test package?
<fginther> mardy, hmm
<fginther> mardy, that doesn't sound too favorable to developers running the tests
<popey> dpm: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpi7i6pjou8uppscam2kh3rs?hl=en
<fginther> but maybe we try something like that on jenkins
<mardy> fginther, elopio: or modify /etc/signond.conf
<sil2100> Ah, and I see why it's so broken
<sil2100> Damn, why didn't we notice it earlier ;/
<sil2100> ogra_: you think we should somehow fix the ofono changelog?
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. how was the situation with the MMS support? Do we have every bits landed already?
<ogra_> sil2100, awe_ said he will fix it retroactively with the next ofono upload
<ogra_> sil2100, nuntium needs to move out of NEW
<ogra_> (thats the mms handling daemon)
<ogra_> not sure where that stands, slangasek and sergiusens were working on it last night
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<fginther> mardy, set SecretsStorage=default ?
<mardy> fginther: that should do it
<mhr3> sil2100, sru verification of silo 019 failed, what to do?
<mhr3> sil2100, can we drop it from proposed and free to silo?
<bfiller> sil2100, robru: can I have a silo please for line 34 when you have a chance?
<robru> bfiller, sure thing
<sil2100> robru: ^ can you take that? :)
<sil2100> mhr3: hmmm
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah, I guess the way to go is asking someone with archive-admin power to drop the package and then force-freeing the silo, marking the landing as rejected
<robru> bfiller, silo 16
<sil2100> mhr3: I can do the second part, but the first part still needs some poking
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<mhr3> sil2100, well, fwiw it can stay in proposed, guys are working on a different fix, and the current version in -proposed mostly adds debug data, doesn't make the situation worse
<mhr3> sil2100, but also doesn't fix the actual bug
<robru> sil2100, not sure how much poking is necessary, once sru team sees "verification-failed" on the sru bug, won't they drop it from proposed themselves?
<cjwatson> generally yes eventually
<cjwatson> it's fine from our POV to leave it there for a while if somebody's working on fixing it
<sil2100> mhr3: what silo was that?
<sil2100> robru, cjwatson: ok, let's leave it for now anyway
<mhr3> sil2100, so just force-free the silo?
<sil2100> mhr3: yep, please prepare a different landing for the real fixes if you can :)
<sil2100> This way we'll track status of landings better
<mhr3> sil2100, leave the line though, i'll reuse it once it's ready again
<sil2100> Oh, you want to reuse this one?
<mhr3> i mean, i could
<mhr3> if you tell me not to.. i won't
<sil2100> Would be nice if there would be a new one, this way we have history
<mhr3> fine
<sil2100> Thanks
<robru> mhr3, is line 9 really 'ready' or is the bot just confused because he silo was freed?
<mhr3> robru, fixed
<robru> thanks
<robru> sil2100, are you still working on silo 4?
<mhr3> can i get silo for 33?
<sil2100> Ah, it built, let me confirm it and publish
<sil2100> robru: yes
<robru> sil2100, k, let me know when you EOD
<robru> mhr3, silo 13
<mhr3> eh
<mhr3> i meant 29
<mhr3> but well.. nevermind now
<sil2100> robru: phew, ok, finished what I was doing, EODing now - landings are in your hands now o/
<sil2100> Good luck
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> mhr3, oops sorry. didn't see your messages til just now. line 29 got silo 19
<mhr3> thx
<robru> you're welcome
<renato_> robru, what is the status of the silo 004?
<renato_> can we land that?
<robru> renato_, yes, address-book-app is in -proposed.
<robru> renato_, the rest has landed already. should be done soon
<renato_> if it easy for you guys I can create a new project only for the new keyobard package that does not depend of the keyboard itself
<renato_> robru, thanks
<robru> renato_, don't thank me, sil2100 stayed past his EOD to make sure it got landed ;-)
<bfiller> renato_, popey : qtorganizer5-eds is silo16 if you want to test it to fix the alarms bug https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/
<fginther> elopio, check out http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/58/console
<fginther> elopio, it looks like mardy's suggestion worked
<fginther> elopio, can you verify the correct tests ran?
<Saviq> Wellark, so you're aware that 005 is landing and you'll need to rebuild unity8 as soon as that's done?
<elopio> fginther: yes!
<Saviq> Wellark, i.e. now
<elopio> that's nice. fginther: so are all the runners configured to workaround this keyring problem now?
<elopio> we'll need to see if we can use this in other tests.
<Saviq> plars, thanks, that worked great!
<Saviq> plars, just one nitpick: in the default job config, ubuntu_filemanager_app should be replaced with filemanager
<fginther> elopio, awesome. I still need to update the other host
<plars> Saviq: I thought psivaa had already made that change. I'll check on it in a bit
<Saviq> plars, thanks
<psivaa> plars: Saviq: i made the change for the smoke tests. is this in relation to that or ci/ auto-landing jobs?
<Saviq> psivaa, autopilot gatekeeper
<Saviq> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/
<plars> Ah OK. That's different
<plars> It'll need some extra help I guess
<popey> bfiller: thanks
<psivaa> plars: i see some config parameters in the above job saying ubuntu_file_manager. but that's ci-train bit and i have not done any yet on that :)
<Wellark> Saviq: nope. but I am now
<Wellark> thanks for the heads up
<Saviq> Wellark, not sure who you paid off to get a silo for unity8 when there was one already ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: well, I need to sync the landing of indicator-network and the relevant unity8 MP
<Wellark> as they are tightly coupled
<Wellark> Saviq: please don't tell me that this stuff does not scale for same component in multiple silos..
<Saviq> Wellark, nope, it doesn't
<Saviq> Wellark, you can only have one component in a single silo (which makes perfect sense, btw)
<Saviq> Wellark, I think you mistook the train for a testing ground
<Wellark> lalalalalalalalalala
<Wellark> Saviq: nope it does not make sense as it does not scale for multiple people working on different parts of the code base and other components with interdependencies
<Wellark> please, don't reply
<Wellark> lalalalala
<balloons> popey, I pushed those fixes to calendar I wanted to make. I notice most of the tests pass on my device, so it's much better now than everything failing as you saw
<dobey> robru, cyphermox, rsalveti: can we get a rebuild of unity-scope-click in silo 013 please?
<rsalveti> dobey: done
<dobey> thanks
<Saviq> Wellark, it does make sense in that you can't test something that's moving under your feet
<Saviq> Wellark, so having a single component in multiple silos just means you'll need to rebuild them all whenever any of them lands and retest
<Wellark> Saviq: that's because the packages from a silo are copied directly to  proposed?
<Wellark> thus making packages in other silos outdated / clashing with the -propose one
<Saviq> Wellark, what does that matter? how can you test something and say it's ready to land if there's something landing in trunk before what you're testing?
<Wellark> don't fully understand the point you are trying to make..
<Wellark> unity8 for example is big enough code base
<Wellark> that there can be multiple changes done to the code base that are not affecting each other
<Wellark> and can be merged and tested separately from each other
<Wellark> and to make sure there is no unnoticed breakage between the separate merges we have an extensive autopilot test suite which we should be running at multiple stages
<bzoltan> rsalveti: robru: cyphermox: I just turned the Silo12 tested as all the key apps give green and all the failures are the same as on the dashboard or without the SIlo. It is good to go for me
<robru> bzoltan, great thanks
<bzoltan> robru:  I guess we need a QA chap to sign it
<robru> bzoltan, yes, at this hour that should be ToyKeeper ^^
<bzoltan> robru: ToyKeeper: I would appreciate  :) I go EOD and will look the logs and stuff in 6 hours or so
<robru> bzoltan, no worries.
 * ToyKeeper -> scrollback
<robru> ToyKeeper, only a couple of lines of scrollback ;-)
<ToyKeeper> Ah, okay.  I was trying to figure out why it needs sign-off.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Row 25?  Looks like it didn't build correctly.
<robru> ToyKeeper, hummm, not sure. I guess there's new features or something? it's marked as needing QA signoff in the spreadsheet
<robru> ToyKeeper,  hmm? row 25 looks good here... row 23 says build failed
<ToyKeeper> I may have the wrong spreadsheet, or an out-of-date-link.  This says the last image built was #5, even after reloading.  :(
<ToyKeeper> robru: What's the correct link?
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh yeah, we changed spreadsheets recently because google borked that one. hang on
<robru> ToyKeeper, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: This has a test plan, but it appears to be just "all AP tests pass".  Got anything more specific, more related to the changes made?
<robru> bbl, lunch
<josharenson> Hey robotfuel, wondering if there was any update re: performance testing dashboard? Can I be of any help?
<robotfuel> josharenson: cgoldberg and nuclearbob is doing that
<dobey> robru, cyphermox, rsalveti: unity-scope-click from silo 013 passes the test plan for me. can one of you flag it as passing and twiddle whatever bits so it lands? thanks!
<robru> dobey, on it
<dobey> thanks robru
<robru> dobey, you're welcome
<robru> ToyKeeper, hey, just checking in. did you get a chance to look at silo 12?
<ToyKeeper> robru: Yes, I've been running the tests and scratching my head at some of the results and trying to figure out what's related to the changes and what's not, and ...  sigh.  Lots of changes bundled together.
<ToyKeeper> It'd really help if it had an actual test plan, including what changed and how to test it.
<robru> ToyKeeper, yeah, it seems to be a big code-dump :-(
<ToyKeeper> Do you know why this one required QA attention?
<robru> ToyKeeper, the MP has bug references, but I've not looked at them to see what quality they are: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_080514/+merge/218775
<robru> ToyKeeper, no I don't...
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, I've been using the MP to get details.
<robru> right
<robru> ToyKeeper, bzoltan did say that all the failures were reproducible without this branch (eg, so the branch doesn't introduce any new regressions). I guess if you confirmed that I'd be happy, not really sure what to make of it myself
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, it'd be nice if he had left a log of the AP test results to compare against.
<ToyKeeper> About all I can say is that I *think* I'm getting the same results, which means it should be landable.  The test plan needs work though.
<robru> ToyKeeper, alright, I'll publish it then. thanks.
<ToyKeeper> robru: I did notice a minor bug; the brand new secondary text cursor is off by a few letters in the weather app.
<robru> secondary text cursor?
<ToyKeeper> I don't know why it was added.  http://toykeeper.net/tmp/secondary-text-cursor.png
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/secondary-text-cursor-misaligned.png
<ToyKeeper> Er, wrong url.
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/secondary-text-cursor-weather.png
<robru> ToyKeeper, lol, that does look funny. and it's only in weather app? no other text box gets that?
<ToyKeeper> Not exactly a regression, since it never existed before...  but a little weird.
<ToyKeeper> All text boxes get it, but it only seems misaligned when there's an icon at the left side of the text box.
<robru> ahhhhhh
<robru> ToyKeeper, well it's up to you if you want to block on that.
<ToyKeeper> It's such a minor thing I don't think it's worth blocking.
<ToyKeeper> ... I generally care a lot more about functional issues than visual glitches.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-09
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: i have the AP logs if you need
<bzoltan> robru: ToyKeeper: i will check with zsombi the cursor issue, but i agree that it is a small thing
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 18 building (started: 20140509 02:10) ===
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: BTW, where are the autopilot tests for things like the music app, calculator, clock, file manager, terminal, weather app, etc?
<ToyKeeper> I found the AP tests for some of the items in the ui-toolkit test plan, but wasn't able to find at least half of them.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I use them from their packages
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: apt-get install -y ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot gallery-app-autopilot share-app-autopilot address-book-app-autopilot messaging-app-autopilot dialer-app-autopilot camera-app-autopilot notes-app-autopilot friends-app-autopilot webbrowser-app-autopilot mediaplayer-app-autopilot unity8-autopilot ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-autopilot
<ToyKeeper> Yes, I found the ones which had a corresponding -autopilot package.  Not sure about the ones which don't, though.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  they are click packages, right?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, I think so.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  that is how those are done  -> phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable;phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.calculator;       phablet-test-run ubuntu_calculator_app
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, okay.  Thanks.  I've only had minimal direct exposure to AP, but that should change during the upcoming sprint.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  consider yourself lucky :)
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I see the UITK package in the queue here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: is there anybody I could ping to push it?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Sorry, I'm not sure who has control of that.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I will look around ... because that seems to be the slowest part of the process
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: do you know wthat is the -gles ending in the UITK package names? like qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<ToyKeeper> Nope, haven't seen that suffix before.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 18 DONE (finished: 20140509 03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/18.changes ===
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  i wonder if I should be worried about it ...
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I just crosschecked that I have not changed anything in the debian/control ... so no idea
<Mirv> ogra_: I think we'd need #19 to get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/0.3+14.10.20140506.1-0ubuntu1 in that finally migrated to release pocket, to fix Friends
<dbarth> sil2100: hello
<sil2100> dbarth: morning!
<dbarth> sil2100: i'm trying to resolve the landing of that online account settings module
<dbarth> what type of change or config do we need to push?
<dbarth> appparently the branch got merged, but then autopkgtest rejected the upload
<dbarth> now if we ty to push a fix in the same silo it blocks
<dbarth> do we need a new silo for uploading that change and unblocking the upload further down?
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<sil2100> But I guess we'll only have to force things in
<sil2100> Let me just double check things
<dbarth> sure
<sil2100> dbarth: are you sure it got rejected from -proposed?
<sil2100> dbarth: since I see 0.3+14.10.20140506.1-0ubuntu1  in the archive (saying it came from silo 18)
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/0.3+14.10.20140506.1-0ubuntu1 <- wasn't that the thing that was blocked on autopkgtests?
<dbarth> sil2100: checking, hold on
<dbarth> mardy: ^^
<mardy> dbarth, sil2100: mmm... yes, I think that's what was blocked
<sil2100> mardy, dbarth: so, what could have happened...
<mardy> sil2100: I'm quite confused of what happened and also what's the current state
<sil2100> mardy, dbarth: in overall there were some issues with autopkgtests lately, and yesterday even with the migration... so most probably the autopkgtests simply failed as a false-positive
<dbarth> but in the end it's uploaded
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> right, that may be it
<dbarth> mardy: but your change can still be added as a new upload
<sil2100> And maybe someone (or the migrator) re-ran the test and it passed (had the same case yesterday)
<dbarth> since it makes things better wrt to autopkgtests
<sil2100> Need to think of a nice way to resolve this
<sil2100> Since I see 2 options:
<sil2100> 1) You include this 'released' changelog entry in a merge request which you add to the list of MRs
<sil2100> 2) We 'release' the old version (merge to trunk) and we prepare a new landing for all the other stuff
<sil2100> 2 is more time consuming, but it seems a bit better than 1 - as with 1, we won't have the release tagged correctly
<sil2100> Which I guess is not a big deal
<sil2100> But still
<mardy> sil2100: either is fine with me; dbarth?
<dbarth> 2 is better right?
<dbarth> so let's do that
<Mirv> sil2100: mardy: yes, I noticed in the morning that the release had migrated to -release. so the silo should have been merge & clean:d.
<dbarth> do i need to m&c it still?
<Mirv> dbarth: if something is stuck in -proposed, it needs to be waited to know whether it will be really rejected or not
<sil2100> dbarth: yes, I would say it would be the best way, if you could just move the new MRs to a different landing and leave only the one that was there before, I will take care of cleaning it up ;)
<dbarth> ok, perfect
<sil2100> As I guess it might require some additional 'mojo';p
<dbarth> mardy: i guess you have that single branch from yesterday
<dbarth> sil2100: yeah ;)
<Mirv> yep, I agree. I was waiting for you to come online, but I was a bit worried first about the build error since a rebuild had been triggered, but luckily the CI Train had blocked the build so the PPA is still intact
<sil2100> Thanks! Just give me a sign ;)
<Mirv> dbarth: if the the PPA rebuild would have succeeded yesterday, the PPA contents would have differed from the archives so this would have been trickier
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, it all should be ok - and well, we don't even care abotu the PPA state right now, only thing that matters is the utopic-proposed branch
<sil2100> Mirv: which should have stayed intact, ready to be merged
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, right, utopic-proposed being the "real thing" makes it easier, a build wouldn't have even harmed that directly, only another publish
<Mirv> so m&c it is
<mardy> dbarth: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/autopilot/+merge/218777
<dbarth> sil2100: i'm on line 35 now
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks :)
<Mirv> sil2100: so are you running the m&c for the 018 silo?
<sil2100> In a moment
<sil2100> Need to make sure all is ok
<Mirv> yeah, just checking
<sil2100> Ok, all seems ok, let me try now
<Mirv> hmm where dig ogra drop
<Mirv> did
<Mirv> I'd like him to launch an image build
<sil2100> didrocks: do you remember if packages are in destination and utopic-proposed branches are prepared, if I press m&c with 'ignore step' - will it merge in the old utopic-proposed branch to trunk? :)
<sil2100> Mirv: something important landed? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: it will merge whatever is in the silo (so, the latest that you prepared)
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, the friends would work now because of the migration
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> 2x \o/
<sil2100> I just love didrocks's CITrain, it's so smart o/
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, not sur eyou got it right :p
<didrocks> so, if you rebuilt
<didrocks> in the same silo
<didrocks> that's what it will merge
<didrocks> not what's in proposed
<sil2100> Well, it never processed the build correctly, as it was bailing out on the build job
<sil2100> oh
<sil2100> Ouch
<didrocks> well, if it started to consider the component, that's a start of preparation
<sil2100> I might have to fix trunk manually, oh well ;/
<didrocks> you just have to bzr pull -proposed
<didrocks> from LP
<didrocks> and get that to trunk
<popey> anyone else ( ogra_ ?) get this when their phone does alarms? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRQI8DnTEIg (it's only 22s long)
<sil2100> Well, bzr pull is not enough, need to merge it ;/
<ogra_> popey, yes, had that once
<dbarth> sil2100: i also have line 36 with an SRU request
<Mirv> ogra_: you dropped off but if image would be built now, Friends app would work again
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ do you want an image ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yes :) as per Mirv's request
<sil2100> The more images, the merrier
<ogra_> triggered
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> thanks!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 19 building (started: 20140509 08:20) ===
<sil2100> dbarth: phew, it should be ok - the system worked differently then I expected so it took some manual tinkering, but we should be fine now
<sil2100> Time to put on some daily clothes
<Mirv> dbarth: continuing from above, line 35 now has landing-001 for it
<dbarth> sil2100: nice, thanks for bringing us back to clear here
<dbarth> Mirv: thank you sir! :)
<popey> Accidentally pressed the suspend button while in a hangout. Started PC back up and the hangout carried on. Phew!
<Mirv> popey: I've needed some hunting for my OpenWRT Barrier Breaker running secondary WiFi AP (combined with possible utopic wifi issues on my laptop), and I've noticed Hangouts quite nicely recovers from anything that lasts for short enough amount of time
<Wellark> sil2100: around?
<Wellark> sil2100: I now added  libconnectivity-cpp-dev (>=0.0.1+14.10.20140509) to the build-deps of indicator-network
<Wellark> that should now get it to dependency-wait in the silo
<mhr3> thostr_, taking care of the issue in 009?
<Wellark> mhr3: which issue?
<mhr3> Wellark, no gcc4.7 on utopic ppc64
<Wellark> we don't care about ppc64
<mhr3> Wellark, previous upload of indicator-network worked on it
<mhr3> so you're dropping it?
<Wellark> well, if gcc-4.7 is not available then it's not available
<mhr3> why do you force build with it?
<Wellark> because all of the -cpp libs are forced to be built with 4.7
<Wellark> because platform api is built with 4.7
<Wellark> and there is a ABI breakage between 4.7 and 4.8
<mhr3> so platform api won't be buildable either?
<sil2100> Wellark: \o/
<sil2100> Wellark: thanks, will rebuild this component in the silo to get it into the PPA
<mhr3> sounds like a problem that should be fixed, anyone let foundations know?
<Wellark> they know
<Wellark> sil2100: already asked thostr to do a complete rebuild
<sil2100> Wellark: excellent
<Wellark> sil2100: but didn't get reply from him, so could you hit the build button?
<Wellark> sil2100: also to make sure it works correctly, could the ppa be cleared first?
<Wellark> I don't know if reconfigure does that
<Wellark> mhr3: they know
<Wellark> mhr3: tvoss knows
<Wellark> on their TODO list
<Wellark> g++-4.7  sucks on multiple counts
<Wellark> sil2100, thostr_: I let you guys figure it out. :)
<sil2100> Wellark, thostr_: running a build for those ;)
<thostr_> sil2100: you mean 4.8?
<thostr_> sil2100: or 4.7 for ppc
<sil2100> thostr_: I mean, I ran a re-build of silo's 009 connectivity-api and indicator-network so that the new dep-version change is picked up
<thostr_> sil2100: ah
<sil2100> Since we need those two rebuilt so that the new build-dep version makes sense
<cjwatson> The standard practice in other packages is to use gcc-4.8 on only ppc64el
<cjwatson> You'll find this in several of the *-cpp packages
<Wellark> the only real fix is that we get rid of g++-4.7
<cjwatson> Nevertheless, this is a fix
<cjwatson> I mean, I agree it would be good to upgrade, but there's no need to block on that (complex) change for this
<Wellark> ok, I see dbus-cpp now has some magic to select between 4.7 and 4.8
<Wellark> will add that later to indicator-network and connectivity-api as well
<cjwatson> Right, same thing should work
<cjwatson> Is the failure in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+build/5989594 likely to be racy, i.e. worth retrying?
<Wellark> never seen that before
<Wellark> it might be racy if the builder is really really slow
<Wellark> or under exterme load
<Wellark> let's see how the rebuild goes
<Wellark> cjwatson: there is already a rebuild happening
<Wellark> i need to run some errands
<Wellark> I'll be back later
<ogra_> davmor2, popey, do we have a bug for the clock being always halted/behind on resume of the phone ?
<popey> i haven't seen that
<ogra_> popey, your clock is not several minuted behind and jumps to the right time when you unlock (after it was off for a while) ?
<ogra_> *minutes
<ogra_> i think that is what makes me miss the alarms all the time
<ogra_> (when it appens that the alarms are  missed i usually see it being 1-2 mins before the alarm and when i unlock it jumps past the alarm time so the app never sees the marker to actually trigger the alarm)
 * ogra_ notes his french accent today ...
<ogra_> *happens
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 19 DONE (finished: 20140509 09:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/19.changes ===
 * ogra_ notes that ToyKeeper silently dropped the "haptics are audible during calls" bug from her list
<bzoltan1> ogra_: do you know who needs to click on a button to move this queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text= The UITK seems to be blocked for 10 hours
<ogra_> bzoltan1, ubuntu archive ... best to ask in the #ubuntu-release channel that an archive admin gets active on it
<ogra_> bzoltan1, the package ships new binary packages, these need manual approval
<jussi> !test
<ubot5> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ogra_> you win !
<ogra_> :)
<jussi> popey: you are welcome :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks
<bzoltan1> ogra_: it is not my package, I did not do that ... I did not touch the debian/control .. this is for the x86 emulator image
<popey> ogra_: no
<ogra_> bzoltan1, sure, but if you want it to move now instead of waiting for ricardo, poke an archive admin
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I wonder why ricardo put me in this place ...
<ogra_> bzoltan1, surely because there is an evil conspiracy against you :P
<ogra_> (i bet he just forgot about that)
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  I do not say that :) But it is uncool to hijack other peoples landings and block them for whatever reason... Ricardo could have made a separate integration round
<ogra_> well, he announced it various times on the ML that he rebuilds everything for gles for emulator use ...
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  that does not sound like "hey I will hijack your MRs and block them for a day"
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I am not against the -gles packages... me too need it for the emulator. But at the same time core app devs are waiting for the UITK fixes. These -gles rebuilds should be on a different track
<ogra_> come on, we all have to do our work and at times there is no other way for you but block others ... and he properly announced the work
<bzoltan1> ogra_: no, that is a different thing...
<ogra_> you would be as well screwed if we had issues with the images ad would stop all landings ... even if the image breakage wouldnt be your fault
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  creating a new binary package and landing a fix for apps are two different tracks... I would not even mix these, because even I know, that landing new packages are slow
<ogra_> that is what happens in big teams
<ogra_> no need to get upset about it
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I am not upset :) I just do not agree that it is OK to hijak a landing and block it for a totally different purpose than the landing was initiated
<ogra_> you *do not own* a package in ubuntu ...
<ogra_> while it is nice from the upload to notify you there is no requirement at all ... i could right now upload your package and completely break it if i wanted ... (indeed i wont do that) ... we have explicitly no package ownership in the archive for anything
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  häh ... wait a sec :) Mirv says that this -gles packaging does not actually block te UITK landing ...
<ogra_> *uploader
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  I though that the UITK back merging is blocked by this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<ogra_> if foundations does a low level library transition and your package needs touching (and gets a new dep that prevents it from publishing) they can do that ...
<bzoltan1> ogra_: sure, of course
<ogra_> bzoltan1, yes, i know what you thought :) i'm just saying you cant claim ownership of that package and if someone else uploads and breaks it you have to live with that ...
<ogra_> no policy that forces anyone to notify you about an upload of y package you work most on (it is simply good practice, but doesnt need to happen oor some such)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: those people who have license to upload are in some way on a different trust level. That is natural and good
 * bzoltan1 got the point :D no need for further punishment 
<ogra_> heh, i didnt mean to "punish" :P
<ogra_> (though popey accused me of being "hulky" yesterday :P ...)
<bzoltan1> not understanding something and realizing that I was talking crap feels like punishment :)
<bzoltan1> you, ogra_ being hulky ... LOL
<ogra_> well, you werent talking crap ... what you assumed *could* happen all the time
<Mirv> yeah so the gles is not related to the normal uitk landing, instead it looks like autopkg tests are stuck or something
<ogra_> yeah ... say "new toolbar" and i'll turn green :)
 * didrocks missed ogra_'s hulk moment?
<cjwatson> I've forced the autopkgtests that were blocking ubuntu-ui-toolkit; one had never passed (though I'll see if I can fix it, looks easy enough) and the other actually did pass but our buggy integration code didn't notice
<bzoltan1> didrocks: and bzoltan1's double facepalm monent ... nothing new here :D
<didrocks> bzoltan1: ahah :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: ubuntu-ui-toolkit is migrating to the release pocket now
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: thanks a lot
<Mirv> that's great indeed, now there
 * sil2100 goes to prepare lunch
<zsombi> guys, I need to get CI to run on this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1315775/+merge/218206
<ogra_> psivaa, see the last comment on bug 1316978 ... do we have some product i can open a bugtask for that reflects "hey we need this new test in the test suite"
<ubot5> bug 1316978 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-touch-session needs to be able to start even if the homedir is filled to 100%" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316978
<zsombi> fginther: can someone enable CI on https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1315775/+merge/218206
<psivaa> ogra_: let me take a look. missing a bit of context. will go through the bug report
<psivaa> ogra_: ok, now i understood the question :), that's 'Ubuntu CI Services' : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself
<ogra_> ah, thanks :)
<Wellark> sil2100: ok, I'm back
<Wellark> but I see no new packages in the silo..
<Wellark> are the builders under such load atm that the uploads are queued?
<cjwatson> No, there's plenty of spare capacity in the build farm used by silos
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/builders/ - silos use the "Official distributions" bit
<Wellark> ug, oh..
<Wellark> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/68/console
<Wellark>   File "/srv/juju/vol-0000005d/var/lib/jenkins/citrain/citrain/cupstream2distro/branchhandling.py", line 302, in grab_committers_compared_to
<Wellark>     raise Exception("bzr missing on {} returned a failure: {}".format(lp_branch_to_scan, stderr.decode("utf-8").strip()))
<Wellark> Exception: bzr missing on lp:~unity-api-team/indicator-network/indicator-network-cpp returned a failure: Permission denied (publickey).
<Wellark> help...
<Wellark> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> Wellark: as the logs says, seems bzr missing lp:~unity-api-team/indicator-network/indicator-network-cpp failed
<Wellark> didrocks: nothing to do with my branch
<didrocks> Wellark: well, nothing to do with the train either :p
<ogra_> psivaa, hmm, seems one mako went astray in the recent test run for image 19
<didrocks> Wellark: seems it's working, can be a hickup
<didrocks> Wellark: so you should just retry a build on that one
<Wellark> didrocks: well, the reason is that citrain public key got Permission denied from LP
<Wellark> so yes, it's a citrain issue :)
<psivaa> ogra_: yea, i've kicked them on another device, which is flashing now
<Wellark> I don't have permissions to rebuild..
<ogra_> psivaa, thanks
<Wellark> didrocks: could you hit the button on the sheet?
<didrocks> Wellark: what is the citrain public key? it's just calling bzr
<psivaa> the earlier one was stuck in fastboot btw. the same device twice this week
<didrocks> so can be a network hickup with LP
<didrocks> Wellark: but it's between bzr and LP
<ogra_> sigh ..
<didrocks> Wellark: there is no "CI Train public key"
<Wellark> ok, so ci train can't access private repos then?
<Wellark> roger.
<Wellark> (not that my repo would be private)
<didrocks> Wellark: is ps-jenkins part of the ~unity-api-team team?
<didrocks> Wellark: it's the only consideration for getting bzr working
<didrocks> Wellark: if it was a hikcupp, I can rerun
<Wellark> didrocks: it most probably is a hickup, as the train already built those repos once
<didrocks> ok, /me retries
<didrocks> with the same parameter that sil2100 setup
<sil2100> didrocks: o/ Thanks, I'm still in the middle of lunch preparation
<didrocks> Wellark: restarted
<Wellark> didrocks: thanks!
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<renato> sil2100, good morning, do you know the status of silo4?
<sil2100> renato: let me check in a moment :)
<renato> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> renato: ok, so, I guess we'll have to ask someone to remove address-book-app for the non-supported archs
<cjwatson> Did my patch not help?
<sil2100> cjwatson, didrocks: could anyone of you get rid of address-book-app and address-book-app-dbg from the archive for archs for arm64, powerpc and ppc64el? With the patch the archs are out-of-date now
<cjwatson> Oh, it did, yes I can just remove the binaries - but please copy it to -proposed first
<sil2100> cjwatson: I might be misunderstanding update_excuses ;)
<cjwatson> Ah, it's in -proposed, OK
<cjwatson> I'll deal with it
<sil2100> cjwatson: those seem to be in -proposed already
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<sil2100> :)
<dpm> hi josepht, I've seen a couple of failures on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1316950/+merge/218829 and https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-design/+merge/218341 I couldn't understand. As far as I can see, they're not related to the tests. Could you give me a hand figuring them out or retriggering the jobs?
<renato> sil2100, how important is have the addres-book-app in other arch? Maybe we can split the qml keyboard plugin in a individual projects that not depend on keyboard code
<Wellark> sil2100: it works! https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+build/5992875
<josepht> dpm: sure, looking
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<dpm> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> renato: it's dealt with
<cjwatson> renato: it's not particularly important to have the app itself - I just wanted to minimise the amount of fallout from reverse-dependencies
<cjwatson> renato: so if you think splitting it would be a better design, by all means, but you shouldn't feel obliged and there are probably more important things to do
<renato> cjwatson, ok lets keep this for now
<renato> thank you guys
<cjwatson> (and really, I'd rather get platform-api building everywhere so that we don't have to care about this in lots of individual packages, but that's not this week's project ...)
 * didrocks goes for a run
<ogra_> cjwatson, how would you do that without having android bindings ? with fake packages that do not work ?
<Wellark> sil2100: although, now it seems indicator-network got stuck to that dependency-wait
<Wellark> there are packages available of the connectivity-api for i386 and amd64 to satisfy the dependency, but the builds are not starting..
<Wellark> or is it just a really slow cron job that checks the dependency-wait tasks only ever so often?
<cjwatson> ogra_: yeah, I'm not sure
<cjwatson> Wellark: dep-waits are checked every 30 minutes
<Wellark> cjwatson: sweet
<cjwatson> Wellark: I'll prod them for you now
<cjwatson> (done)
<cjwatson> Wellark: there's a lot of reverse-dependency fallout from connectivity-api/ppc64el though - would it help if I put together a patch for that?
<Wellark> cjwatson: should only affect indicator-network if connectivity-api is not available
<cjwatson> which it isn't
<cjwatson> needs the gcc-4.8 fix
<Wellark> cjwatson: well, if you are offering your help how could I refuse :)
<cjwatson> heh
<Wellark> although I could cook it up myself during the weekend also
<Wellark> you probably have better things to do..
<Wellark> right now
<cjwatson> eh, I've already written the patch, just need to build-test it
<Wellark> just make sure to crosscompile it then
<Wellark> build time tests wont work if you compile with g++-4.8
<cjwatson> rather than native compile?
<Wellark> if you have a ppc64el at hand then you can do a native compilation as well :)
<cjwatson> which I do
<Wellark> oh
<Wellark> ok
<Wellark> carry on then! :D
<Wellark> cjwatson: just remind me again, why is it a priority right now to get the unity8 stack compiling on ppc64el
<Wellark> I though it is a server architecture
<Wellark> (don't mean to be a dick, just honestly curious about this)
<cjwatson> it's not in itself, but our dependency stacks are very tightly interwoven in many places
<cjwatson> in this case indicator-network was already built on ppc64el
<Wellark> right. ok.
<cjwatson> undoing that would mean tearing out the UOA stack, which is really painful to make arch-specific, we've been there before and I would rather not go back
<cjwatson> lots of explicit architecture annotations - it's easier to just make it build everywhere
<Wellark> but just to point out indicator-network it's totally useless wihtout unity8
<cjwatson> sure, I know
<cjwatson> as I say the rdeps are more of an annoyance
<ogra_> just wait til apple announced the iphone 9 with ppc64el CPU ;)
<cjwatson> the general rule is that packages must build on all architectures where they used to build
<cjwatson> and we generally try to build all packages everywhere, insofar as it's possible - our dependency stack is really a tremendously messy graph and things you might not expect to be useful on a server arch wind up in the oddest places when sorting out build-deps
<Wellark> yep
<Wellark> which tells about a different kind of a problem to solve, but let's not go there
<cjwatson> also having high build percentages makes us look good to the client :)
<Wellark> :D
<ogra_> (and while i was joking above, nobody would have predicted an arm64 phone two years ago, so you never know ...)
<cjwatson> and once we do the whole convergence thing, we might want things like unity8 for remote sessions
<Wellark> ogra_: well, Apple does have quite some history with ppc, but I think the breakup was so bad that they will never go back :)
<Wellark> if for nothing else then just on plain principle
<ogra_> lenovo builds phones too and still stands pretty close to IBM ;)
<ogra_> (though i admit ppc64el is probably not designed for mobile power consumption)
<Wellark> nope..
<Wellark> clouds..
<ogra_> yep
<Wellark> "who cares about power concuption.. We have our own power plant just to run this data center. Give me calculation power."
<cjwatson> anyway mostly my motivation is not having to do evil things to reverse-dependencies elsewhere.  I don't really care horribly much if stuff that never built continues to not build
<cjwatson> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/connectivity-api/ppc64el-gcc-4.8/+merge/218984, build-tested cleanly on ppc64el
<cjwatson> basically copied and pasted from dbus-cpp
<Wellark> well, IMO indicator-network should never have been built for ppc64el, but "mistakes" happen ;)
<Wellark> cjwatson: cool. I will merge that in
<cjwatson> thanks
<Wellark> cjwatson: thanks!
<Wellark> cjwatson: I need to do the same for indicator-network also
<Wellark> or do you have a branch for it, too? :)
<cjwatson> I can make one for you if you can point me to the branch I need to base it on
<josepht> dpm: the job is running now
<cjwatson> although I'm not sure if I can land something that involves a prerequisite branch through the ci train, so it might be easier if I gave you a patch
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/indicator-network-cpp
<dpm> josepht, great, thanks!
<Wellark> cjwatson: if you could just propose a MP against that one
<Wellark> I can then merge it directly in if any other modifications are needed to the -cpp branch
<cjwatson> Wellark: ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/indicator-network/ppc64el-gcc-4.8/+merge/218986 - can't easily test that until connectivity-api lands, but it's not very complicated so should be fine
<Wellark> cjwatson: thanks!
<Wellark> oh, one more thing
<Wellark> could you make this: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/connectivity-api/ppc64el-gcc-4.8/+merge/218984
<Wellark> proposed to be merged to this:
<sergiusens> sil2100: any update on my changelog issue?
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/devel
<sergiusens> sil2100: should I just dput myself?
<cjwatson> Wellark: done, resubmitted as https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/connectivity-api/ppc64el-gcc-4.8/+merge/218987
<Wellark> cjwatson: it has merge conflict
<cjwatson> sigh, one sec
<Wellark> cjwatson: also, is this outdated? https://wiki.debian.org/CrossBuildPackagingGuidelines
<Wellark> as it says that DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE is not always available
<cjwatson> where does it say that?
<Wellark> cjwatson: "Sadly we can't just set $(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)-gcc always because that doesn't work natively"
<cjwatson> oh, I think that *may* have changed in Ubuntu very very recently
<Wellark> therefor /dev already had that ifeq ($(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE),$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE))
<Wellark> cjwatson: ok. feel free to remove the ifeq else endif then :)
<cjwatson> it's not harmful to use that, so I'll just leave it
<Wellark> I'm not going back
<Wellark> :)
<Wellark> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> merge conflict fixed
<Wellark> cjwatson: thank you sir!
 * cjwatson goes back to cdimage hacking
<davmor2> sil2100: so I see very little difference between mako and flo, 2 outstanding things being it looks like flo is using more power than mako (I'm assuming expected due to bigger screen etc) there are issues on some webpages where the app say mobile so sets page to the top left corner, planet.ubuntu.com is a good example of this
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, I'm working on that now, give me 30 minutes
<davmor2> sil2100: that of course could be the same on mako but with the smaller screen the feed fits it
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, thanks, at least it seems similarily usable
<davmor2> sil2100: pretty much identical
<davmor2> sil2100: so it looks like manta is the new maguro the unloved one in the corner ;)
 * sil2100 feels sad for manta :<
<davmor2> sil2100: so what I might start doing is a regular look at manta and mako as flo is so similar to mako, until they land landscape mode on flo then things might change a little
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, I'm trying to somehow make us handle this case, but the thing is that citrain doesn't really 'do something wrong' here
<sil2100> sergiusens: because your branch has ogra's one set as prereq and by being based on that branch, this basically means that the branch you want to merge in includes both commits from you and ogra_
<sergiusens> sil2100: but that means prerequisites aren't really supported
<sil2100> sergiusens: citrain currently doesn't really support prereqs right now - for now what we were doing were either merging prereqs manually to the branch being proposed
<sil2100> Trying to add basic support, but still need some time
<sergiusens> that really breaks my bzr pipeline development as the changelog would be a lie
<sergiusens> sil2100: the way the changelog is formatted now it even adds the bug fix to the bot instead of ogra_
<sil2100> Oh, right, damn, this I missed
<sil2100> Ah ha, I've got an idea
<sergiusens> sil2100: can't you walk the prereq chain for unmerged branches and snatch the commit message and linked bugs?
<sil2100> The theory is not hard, the practical part is a bit more work-consuming ;)
<sil2100> But working on that
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i dont get why https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/improve-haptics/+merge/218966 fails the CI bot
<ogra_> ( i re-targeted the MP to a different branch, looks like CI doesnt pick that up properly)
<dpm> josepht, are those Jenkins jobs for Reminders still running? I've not yet seen any new output from Jenkins on the MP
<josepht> dpm: they are still running, though I might need to run them again since the MP wasn't top-approved when they ran
<dpm> ok, thanks josepht
<sil2100> sergiusens: can I experiment by doing rebuilds on your silo?
<sil2100> Need to do a few tests
<sergiusens> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> Thanks
<dpm> josepht, thanks, Jenkins now auto-landed one branch, but failed on the other - https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/new-design/+merge/218341
<josepht> dpm: k, I'll rerun that one
<dpm> awesome, thanks josepht
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, the changelog is fixed for that landing, but I still have to do this support 'better'
<sil2100> But at least you shouldn't be blocked anymore
<sil2100> popey: do you know if there is a new filemanager release pending?
<popey> sil2100: yeah, we are 4 revs behind trunk
<popey> fm still fails sometimes..
<popey> balloons: is it worth me testing r173 and pushing to store?
<sil2100> popey: since for instance balloons wrote that some issues we're having on smoketesting should be fixed, at least most of the flakyness
<popey> lemme run the ap tests locally and let you know
<ogra_> josepht, i seem to have confused the CI bot on my MP https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/improve-haptics/+merge/218466 ... (i was asked to rebase on a adifferent branch and update the MP to point to that branch for the merge too ... now the bot doesnt like to pass)
<balloons> popey, sil2100 it worked MUCH better on my devices, but I was still able to produce the issue sometimes
<balloons> needs a continued look
<ogra_> josepht, is there anything i can do ? or should i just do a new MP
<balloons> I enabled more tests and did alot of cleanup work
<sil2100> balloons: would love having that released
<sil2100> plars: hi! Are you around to maybe try re-running some tests for us ? :)
<plars> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> plars: on 19 we had some new failures, could you try re-running camera_app, sudoku_app and weather_app? :)
<sil2100> plars: thanks!
<ogra_> yeah, #19 doesnt look so great :/
<plars> sil2100: will do
<sil2100> Thank you!
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: how does #19 look dogfooding-wise on mako? :)
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm just double checking mako but flo was on 19
<popey> sil2100: I haven't been dogfooding much today. I'll give it a run through in a moment when these AP tests finish
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<davmor2> sil2100: camera app is fine. I'll check weather and sudoku now though
<sil2100> Since I guess we could promote #19 today, as there wasn't much changes from 18, so the additional failures have to be old flaky tests
<sil2100> But we'll see after the re-runs finish
<sil2100> As the diff between 18 and 19 is are only packages from the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts source
<sil2100> And this fixes friends-app
<sil2100> But we'll discuss that on the meeting
<davmor2> sil2100: weather is fine unless you add Saint Julians, malta oddly
<sil2100> uh?
<sil2100> How come?
<davmor2> sil2100: try it
<popey> balloons: why can't i run ubuntu_filemanager_app tests?
<popey> could not import package ubuntu_filemanager_app: No module named ubuntu_filemanager_app
<popey> oh, it's just filemanager now
<sil2100> davmor2: seems to work here
<sil2100> But hm, wait
<sil2100> davmor2: no, it's fine here it seems
<sil2100> I'm on #19
<elopio> ping josepht: we have a test that works in trusty, but fails in utopic.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/218688
<elopio> can you help us finding what's different on the machines?
<elopio> fginther was helping us yesterday with this test.
<josepht> elopio: looking
<davmor2> sil2100: I add saint julians and then I get could not load weather
<fginther> elopio, josepht I'll have to do this (due to machine access issues)
<sil2100> davmor2: here after adding the city it displays the weather normally here, saying it's 71F etc.
<sil2100> Strangeness
<davmor2> sil2100: let me reboot
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm wondering if it was because there were 3 cities already with data accrued and then adding another city just killed it
<josepht> fginther: ack
<plars> sil2100: sudoku and camera did fine on the rerun, weather is going now
<sil2100> plars: \o/ thanks, then it's as I suspected
<popey> balloons: one failure in filemanager
<popey> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test failed: '/tmp/tmpj5xetj18/tmpfmql_pr_2g' != '/tmp/tmpj5xetj18'
<popey> is that what you get?
<elopio> josepht, fginther: ok, thanks.
<popey> balloons: joining the call?
<fginther> elopio, this testing worked yesterday. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/58/ and there are some output differences visible there vs the trusty run
<popey> balloons: can you push filemanager to the store please?
<popey> 173 works for me
<fginther> elopio, I double checked that the same change was made to /etc/signond.conf (which was to set "SecretsStorage=default")
<fginther> elopio, I need to step away for a bit but will try some more experiments later. The best answer I have so far is that there is already a difference in behavior between trusty and utopic.
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<sil2100> ogra_: reminding about promotion!
<ogra_> sil2100, dude !
<ogra_> the script takes 10min ... give it time to finish
<sil2100> Make it run FASTER
<ogra_> === IMAGE #19 Promoted ===
<robru> ogra_, did you promote yet!?!? ;-)
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<ogra_> fginther, hey ... i had to rebase an MP onto a staging branch of the same code ... now the CI bot is playing tricks on me (and rebuilding seems to be a no-op) ... is there anything i can do ? https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/improve-haptics/+merge/218466
 * sil2100 notes down to start sending out G+ info about landing team annoucements
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> i wouldnt mind doing it ... *IF* the silly G+ app we have would support posting links !
<ogra_> (and if copy paste would work :P )
 * ogra_ does G+ mostly on the phone
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> No worries, I'll do it! Just need to prepare myself mentally
<sil2100> robru: leaving landing in your hands o/
<sil2100> Good luck ;p
<robru> sil2100, thanks, have a good weekend!
<sil2100> Same to you
<sil2100> See you next week!
 * sil2100 goes of to the vet with his animals
<balloons> popey, yep, fm is pushed to the store now
<popey> thanks
<t1mp> what can cause errors like this in autolanding? W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_utopic_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<t1mp> from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-amd64-autolanding/10/console
<cjwatson> race with mirror updates, I suggest just retrying
<t1mp> cjwatson: okay, thanks
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<popey> can someone please confirm bug 1317986
<ubot5> bug 1317986 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Cannot add or edit online accounts in #19" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317986
<popey> robru: ^
<robru> popey, ah, just flashing now
<robru> popey, confirmed
<popey> thanks
 * popey goes to get food, back in a bit
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> popey: did anyone else reproduce it?
<ogra_> seems so
<ogra_> (in #ubuntu-app-devel)
<sil2100> davmor2: we need to add it too to the dogfooding exercise
<sil2100> I would prefer getting this fixed ASAP, as reverting ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts would mean simply going back to 18
<sil2100> dbarth: are you around still?
 * sil2100 feels ashamed having an image with such a flaw promoted
<sil2100> Sorry guys!
<ogra_> happens ... not the first time, dont worry
<sil2100> mardy: ping!
<sil2100> mardy: are you around?
<dbarth> sil2100: i am
<dbarth> sil2100: what's up?
<sil2100> dbarth: o/ big regression: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1317986
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317986 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Cannot add or edit online accounts in #19" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dbarth> uh
<sil2100> dbarth: last ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts upload broke online accounts it seems, I would prefer not to revert, but if needed we can do that temporarily
<sil2100> Since it's in the promoted image ;/
<dbarth> oh my
<sil2100> dbarth: do you think it's still possible to fix today?
<dbarth> it feels like the dialog does not appear
<dbarth> because of another surface priority issues
<dbarth> sil2100: not possible, i recommend to revert at the very least
<dbarth> (mardy may come back online later)
<sil2100> dbarth: ACK, let me try and revert that then
<dbarth> but i suspect a bad interaction with a unity/mir landing though
<sil2100> ogra_: if I prepare a debdiff, would you be so kind and publish it? A revert - we would promote the image with the revert then
<dbarth> i did not notice it when testing on wednesday
<sil2100> ogra_: since basically #18 was good anyway
<sil2100> dbarth: could be...
<ogra_> sil2100, sure, np
<sil2100> popey: thanks for catching this one!
<davmor2> sil2100: arse monkeys my accounts were already full on phone and flo :(
<davmor2> sil2100: Mondays I tend to wipe the system and start from scratch
<sil2100> davmor2: no problem, let's just add such a test to our testing plan - I also don't really touch my accounts after setting them up once ;p
<ogra_> same here
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll add it when I get back from Tea unless you want to add it popey
<ogra_> sil2100, there were a bunch of uploads and changes during the day a new image will pick up, even if you roll back
<ogra_> just fyi
<davmor2> sil2100: personally I'm ashamed of how few autopilot tests the settings app must have if this got through
<davmor2> anyway tea
<dbarth> sil2100: i'm staying around if you need me
<sil2100> Ah, crap, hmmm
<sil2100> Right, we can't block and only allow one new update
<ogra_> mainly rsalveti rebuilding the world for gles ...
<ogra_> which shouldnt have any impact
<sil2100> robru: ^
<ogra_> but i also see ubuntu-download-manager
<ogra_> and libphonenumber
<robru> sil2100, hey what's up? yeah I published udm for mandel
<dbarth> sil2100: is there an older rev. of the package somwhere i could try downgrading to?
<ogra_> oh, and a new UITK
<sil2100> Ok, so we're officially screwed
<dbarth> ie, i still worry about other parts being the cause
<mandel> sil2100, robru what happened?
<ogra_> phew
<sil2100> ogra_: we can't somehow like, you know, cheat and make #18 as the next one and promote it as #20 ;) ?
<ogra_> and camera-app
<robru> mandel, nothing, there's a big regression in image #19 unrelated to udm, but we can't just revert it and re-promote because there's new bits that would appear in image #20
<ogra_> and qtorganize5-eds
<fginther> ogra_, your MP is in the jenkins autolanding queue
<mandel> robru, ah, ok
<ogra_> fginther, oh, so its just slow ?
<mandel> robru, sil2100 one questions, ti seems that sergiusens and I lost permissions to clean, is due to that block, right?
<fginther> ogra_, it's waiting on other MPs to merge, autolanding is 1 at a time
<Saviq> UGH
<ogra_> fginther, ok
<ogra_> i'll be patient then :)
<Saviq> "saviq is missing the Job/Build permission" on ci train? what happened?
<sil2100> ogra_: ^
<robru> mandel, uh, not sure. I'll just clean it for now but we should figure out how to get your permissions back ;-)
<sil2100> ogra_: I mean, is that cheat possible? ;)
<mandel> robru, great, thx, sergiusens has the same issue
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, looking ... never done that before i might mess up the world ...
<Saviq> boo :|
<Saviq> I'll be back, please ping when resolved
<robru> sil2100, how do we change the ci train build permissions? is it done with LP groups?
<ogra_> and no stgraber :(
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> robru: we need adding to ci-train-users, but Saviq was there last time I looked
<robru> sil2100, hm, mandel and saviq and sergiusens are all in that group...
<ogra_> sil2100, i pinged stgraber, lets see what he says
<sil2100> robru: hm, I think it's time to ping webops about that
<sergiusens> robru: might be a broken link on the jenkins instance?
<fginther> ogra_, I'm looking into 'rebuilding seems to be a no-op'. What did you see that led to this?
<fginther> ogra_, oh, you mean the 'rebuild' link in the MP comments?
<ogra_> fginther, well, i clicked rebuild and nothing happened for quite a while
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks o/
<ogra_> sil2100, i *think* i know how to do that but i'm uncertain
 * ogra_ ponders to just take the risk and hit the button 
<sil2100> ogra_: wouldn't want anything broken, but if it would be possible, I guess that would be a 'safe' way to proceed
<sil2100> As the delta is only this one package I guess
<ogra_> right
 * popey returns
<popey> I can dogfood 20 when it's done
<popey> if that helps?
<ogra_> it will be incosistent between the channels ... since promoted #20 wont be what -proposed #20 is anymore
<sil2100> We would release the revert anyway to have all the other images not-broken temporarily
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> popey, no need if i can just copy #18 to be #20
<popey> oh i see
<popey> neat, well, have we tested that #18 isn't broken?
<sil2100> ogra_: can't we somehow copy 18 to be 20 in the -proposed channel as well?
<popey> this sounds very hacky
<ogra_> sil2100, well, it is unlikely that we will ever promote the real 20
<ogra_> so i think we are safe ...
<sil2100> popey: you mentioned that accounts is not broken in #18, right?
<ogra_> there are ways to copy within a channel but these are hacks i prefer to leave to stephane
<popey> sil2100: i did not
<sil2100> Argh
<ogra_> i saw someone mention it works in #17
<dbarth> so are we going #20 + some reverts or from 19?
<sil2100> Ok, so I misunderstood something then
<ogra_> dbarth, no, we just copy 18 to be 20
<sil2100> popey: could you quickly flash 18 and check?
<sil2100> ogra_: wait a moment pelase
<ogra_> dbarth, existing images
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah indeed :)
<popey> sil2100: i can, yes
<sil2100> popey: thanks
 * sil2100 ran into the channel after he saw the issue e-mail and is still a bit untidy
<popey> downloading now
<popey> Sorry I didn't spot this earlier, we don't have manual tests for creating online accounts ☹
<dbarth> mardy: ping? if you come back this evening
<dbarth> can you check if a ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts revert also implies a revert of friends-app?
<sil2100> dbarth: from what Timo told me, those two are interconnected, but we already had one without the other
<robru> sil2100, no vanguard in #webops so I filed this RT: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=70171&results=cc511376a9798e5b669d6f9015596abf
<dbarth> sil2100: they are connected, but friends-app should still run without the revert
<sil2100> dbarth: I remember we had an autopilot test failure in friends_app then
<robru> sil2100, if there was an AP failure for friends_app then either friends_app crashed on launch or it was a bug in some other component, because friends_app test is basically a no-op
<sil2100> dbarth: ^
<dbarth> sil2100: but so if you switch back to #18, then the problem is gone?
<ogra_> dbarth, popey is just confirming that
<ogra_> we know it works in #17
<popey> taking a while to download, will take another 10-15m
<sil2100> dbarth: on #18 there was that friends-app problem, but the problem with accounts might be gone
<dbarth> sil2100: was online accounts already in #18?
<dbarth> friends-app needs a patch to work with the new app-access scheme, and that was reason for the crash i think
<ogra_> people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/18.changes
<ogra_> signon-plugin was ...
<dbarth> but not the friend-app update?
<dbarth> i thought silos was landing in one op
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/19.changes
<sil2100> dbarth: so, fiends-app update was in 18 but online-accounts in 19
<ogra_> thats 19
<sil2100> dbarth: online-accounts got blocked in -proposed
<dbarth> oh geez, so friends-app with the patch, crashes
<sil2100> dbarth: so both got out-of-sync in the archive... nothing we could do about that ;/
<sil2100> ogra_: here should be the debdiff
<sil2100> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422675/
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, but that woont help without a full re-test of the image
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I just want it in for now, so that the next images in -proposed won't be badly broken
<ogra_> btw, why dont we just roll back to 17 ...
<ogra_> that was the last promoted one
<sil2100> ogra_: we can...
<sil2100> ogra_: wanted to have some progress though ;p
<dbarth> ogra_: i think that's required
<dbarth> #18 will have that out-of-sync set of packages between friends and OA
<ogra_> indeed :) lets wait for popey ... but we can definitely go back to that one
<sil2100> dbarth: 17 still has that...
<dbarth> the same package set?
<sil2100> dbarth: friends-app landed in 16 :<
<sil2100> dbarth: that is why I wanted 19 promoted, as I knew it will fix any outstanding friends-app issues
<popey> flashing now...
<sil2100> dbarth: but it seems this big regression slipped through our hands
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to go now, leaving things in ogra_'s hands:
<sil2100> - If popey gives a +1 on the issue fixed in 18, let's promote 18 as 20
<sil2100> - If there are doubts, promote 17 as 20
<sil2100> - In the meantime, please land the revert :)
<ogra_> which package is that for ?
<ogra_> ah, i see it
<sil2100> ogra_: it's ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll push the revert to trunk now, ok?
<ogra_> yeah, its in the paths ...
<ogra_> ok, and i'll upload a deb
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm thinking of reverting friends-app maybe as well, hmm
<sil2100> Although not sure if I have the time to do that now ;p
<ogra_> sil2100, hrm ...
<ogra_> patching fails on the .po file
<sil2100> Did I mess up something?
<ogra_> i guess that got updated at build time
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> btw. I won't push that to trunk, as I remember Didier saying we don't have to
<sil2100> Since it's a temporary revert
<popey> 18 is broken too it seems...
<ogra_> i can just cut that file out of the patch ... but not sure if anything breaks then
<sil2100> ogra_: no, I guess let's not upload
<ogra_> sil2100, lets eave it in the hands of the owners
<popey> shall i confirm 17 is okay?
<sil2100> popey: yes, please :)
<ogra_> proposed is not guaranteed to be working all the time
<sil2100> ogra_: so, 18 is bad, so let's give popey a moment to check 17 and could you re-promote that one?
<dbarth> so #19 is -proposed or stable?
<ogra_> can as well be broken over the weekend (just announce it in a mail)
<ogra_> dbarth, both currently
<ogra_> well, stable is trusty ...
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: I didn't drop the bug; people asked me to change focus a bit and not re-test so many bugs every time.
<popey> will take 20 mins to download and flash
<dbarth> ah
<ogra_> devel vs devel-proposed
<ogra_> (stable is not used by anyone or promoted anywhere anyway)
<ogra_> its always devel vs devel-proposed
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, well, i have a "fix" (by adjusting the haptics to sane values) ...
<ToyKeeper> Good news.  :)
<ogra_> yeah, i got tired by being scared that all screws will loosen over time :)
<popey> hah
<sil2100> popey, ogra_, dbarth: thanks for your swift reactions to the problem :)
<popey> np, lets add a manual test to find this next time ☻
<sil2100> Sorry for making this slip, but I guess we'll make sure such a thing doesn't happen again!
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> See you later - I'll be reading e-mails in case something else explodes ;_;
<ogra_> sil2100, can you actually write one too ?
<sil2100> ogra_: just did
<popey> ogra_: if you cpoy #17 to #20 then wont it be #17 internally?
<ogra_> so people know about the broken accounts over the weekend
<ogra_> ah, good
<ogra_> popey, nope
<sil2100> I hope I made it clear that it will be broken
<sil2100> See you guys o/
<popey> ok, you know best ☻
<ogra_> enjoy
<popey> see you sil2100
<ogra_> popey, i will copy from -proposed again ... that process actually generates a new image on top of 19 in devel
<popey> neat
<popey> ogra_: 17 looks good
<ogra_> ok, pushing (or trying at least ... i hope it works like i think :P )
<popey> hehe
<ogra_> === IMAGE #20 (17) Promoted ===
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> seems to have worked
<popey> I'll try and upgrade
<popey> my #19 phone doesnt see it yet
<dbarth> same here
<ogra_> my 17 one des
<ogra_> (blank updater window now ... but i expect it to finish)
<robru> ogra_, hm, just tried ubuntu-device-flash and it tries to flash 19
<ogra_> robru, with the devel channel ?
<davmor2> all I see on 19 is File manager update
<popey> oh
<popey> mine is devel-proposed
<ogra_> lol
<robru> ogra_, oh, utopic-proposed
<ogra_> yeah, i dont touch that
<popey> i have a non-proposed phone too
<popey> will get that
<dbarth> any chance to get it on #19 or should i ubuntu-device-flash?
<popey> yay, 17 is getting 20
<popey> nice one ogra_
<ogra_> ;)
<davmor2> software is now up-to-date :(
<popey> davmor2: what channel?
<davmor2> popey: devel-proposed
<ogra_> see backlog :)
<ogra_> 17 from devel-proposed became 20 in devel
<ogra_> devel-proposed didnt change
<ogra_> (and will only change to 20 once there is a new build)
<davmor2> ogra_: booo!
<popey> cron will mean you'll get a new image tomorrow
<davmor2> popey: indeed
<ogra_> yeah, and then 20 wont be what you would expect ;)
<popey> thanks for sorting that out ogra_
<ogra_> np
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: I'm assuming this is just a cowboy to fix the accounts issue right?
<ogra_> yup, system info says i'm on 20
<mardy> dbarth: hi! Yes, friends indeed needs to be reverted as well
<dbarth> mardy: we're reverting to 3 images back to be safe
<mardy> dbarth: I'm a bit surprised by this bug, I wonder how that's possible...
<dbarth> however that whole set of hacks to get around the absence of the trusted session
<dbarth> i think that needs to go
<dbarth> and disable account creation until this is fixed
<mardy> dbarth, robru: could it be that not all packages where installed?
<mardy> I mean, updated
<dbarth> mardy: i tried, it works fine for the testlogin account but the ui for creating accounts with a web interface; that ones never shows up
<robru> mardy, I doubt it. for that to be the case, some of the packages would have to be held in -proposed, but I don't see anything there.
<mardy> dbarth, robru: something like this could happen if u-s-s-o-a is updated, but not  qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1
<dbarth> mardy: where can i see logs that say what happens once the web pocess starts (or not?)
<dbarth> i looked into dbus.log
<dbarth> but it says ====== PLUGIN FINISHED ======
<dbarth> mardy: ah, and there is no version lock in the packaging?
<dbarth> ie requiring an exact identical vesion to tie them
<mardy> dbarth: no, forget what I wrote, it cannot be that
<mardy> robru: this didn't land, did it? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity-mir/signonui-with-oxide/+merge/216845
<robru> mardy, doesn't look like it
<mardy> dbarth: it's weird, I don't think we changed anything that would impact that
<robru> mardy, should it have? if it was landed it would be merged.
<mardy> robru: no, it shouldn't have
<mardy> dbarth: but this worked in the silo, didn't it?
<dbarth> mardy: this is what landed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7422936/
<mardy> dbarth: looks fine
<dbarth> mardy: it did, but i was testing with TestLogin mainly
<mardy> dbarth: right
<dbarth> can't remember if i did the twitter manual test all along on that image; and that image was probably around #16 when i did
<dbarth> mardy: where does signon-ui put its logs then?
<mardy> dbarth: standard output. You must kill it, and then:
<mardy> export SSOUI_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export SSOUI_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9000
<mardy> dbarth: then run signon-ui and try to create an account
<dbarth> actually, i remember that it worked for twitter, so that's another change that crashed it
<dbarth> mardy: ok
<dbarth> mardy: what's the cmd line to stat it; even with a desktop_file_hint i won't see anything on screen
<dbarth> ?
<mardy> dbarth: check /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.nokia.singlesignonui.service
<mardy> I think it was just /usr/bin/signon-ui
<dbarth> it is but that doesn't display anything
<mardy> robru: were there landings of unity8, mir or unity-mir in these latest images?
<dbarth> mardy: /usr/bin/signon-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/signon-ui-browser-process.desktop
<robru> mardy, there was a unity8 landing recently, let me check
<mardy> dbarth: OK, try that then
<robru> mardy, yeah, #18 had unity8 http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/18.changes
<mardy> robru: I have a suspicion
<mardy> robru: I bet that if those libsignon-* packages are reverted, it will work
<mardy> robru: or, in alternative, signon-plugin-oauth2 must be rebuilt
<robru> mardy, ok, should I start a silo with a no-change rebuild of signon-plugin-oauth2?
<mardy> robru: yes please
<robru> (better than reverting if it'll work)
<robru> ok
<dbarth> mardy: which packages?
<dbarth> the account plugins?
<mardy> dbarth: no, someone uploaded signond (and its libraries) to move the libs from /usr/lib/ to /usr/lib/$ARCH
<dbarth> oh!
<mardy> dbarth: but that path also affects the location where signond will look for plugins
<dbarth> ugh
<mardy> dbarth: so the oauth2 plugin is not found
<dbarth> i'll try a symlink to confirm
<mardy> dbarth: yes thanks. IIRC, it's in /usr/lib/signon/
 * mardy brb
<dbarth> mardy: not sure what to symlink from / to
<dbarth> mardy: i tried all sorts of them, but that doesn't seem to solve the issue
<dbarth> mardy: which .so should i move? oauth2 or the whole set of libsignon-something?
<robru> dbarth, mardy: ok I have that rebuild going in silo 4, will test that on image #19 as soon as it's done
<mardy> dbarth: my VM is off, but you should symlink all the files which currently are in /usr/lib/signon/ to /usr/lib/armhf.../signon/
<dbarth> mardy: ah, that i haven't tried
<dbarth> uh yes i did
<dbarth> there is just liboauth2plugin.so as far as i can see
<dbarth> mardy: uh it's all over the place: there is stuf in /usr/lib/signon and /usr/lib/armhf and in /usr/lib/armhf.../signon/
<robru> mardy, ugh, no-change rebuild is failing: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175042956/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.signon-plugin-oauth2_0.19%2B14.10.20140509-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dbarth> ok, you need to link from /usr/lib/signon to /usr/lib/armhf.../signon
<dbarth> and then it works again
<mardy> robru: oh, indeed, because now files are installed in a different place
<dbarth> mardy, robru ^^ this is the change that broke OA account creation support
<robru> mardy, well as far as I can see in the error, you just need to update debian/*install to the current expectations.
<mardy> robru: would you be able to fix the debian packaging? should be a matter of changing "usr/lib/signon/*.so" to "usr/lib/*/signon/*.so"
<dbarth> right
<dbarth> robru: i guess it's over for promoting another one this week-end, isn't it?
<robru> dbarth, pretty much...
<robru> dbarth, unless you can sweet-talk the dogfooders + ogra to put in some weekend hours
<robru> dbarth, but we can at least get this fixed for promotion on monday
<dbarth> we should be back to the safe zone with the image that was reverted to
<dbarth> ogra_: ^^ right? so we can prep. this one calmly for promotion on monday
<dbarth> mardy, robru: thanks for the quick turnaround on this btw
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> mardy, oh, missed your message. yeah I can make that change
<dbarth> thanks robru
 * dbarth going eow now
<robru> dbarth, have a good weekend!
<robru> building now: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/63/console
<dbarth> cool
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 28 please
<robru> bfiller, silo 5
<bfiller> robru: getting this weird error when trying to build silo 5: bfiller is missing the Job/Build permission
<robru> oh god
<robru> bfiller, it seems you and everybody else. there's an RT open for this
<robru> ...
<robru> bfiller, https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=70171&results=cc511376a9798e5b669d6f9015596abf
<bfiller> robru: ah ok
<robru> bfiller, so I can just hit build for you there for now
<robru> in fact just ping me for anything really
<bfiller> robru: yes please :)
<robru> bfiller, merge conflict: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/48/console
<bfiller> doh
<bfiller> renato: ^^^
<bfiller> renato: trying to build new silo there is a merge conflict
<bfiller> robru: lines 29 and 30 need silos too and builds kicked off
<robru> sure
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins restart needed
<renato> robru, bfiller I will fix
<robru> renato, thanks
<robru> popey, davmor2 hey are either of you around? I believe silo 4 contains a fix for bug 1317986, please test it (works for me on mako).
<ubot5> bug 1317986 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Cannot add or edit online accounts in #19" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317986
<robru> mardy, dbarth ^
<renato> robru, bfiller, fixed
<robru> renato, alright, rebuilding
<popey> urochord i am
<popey> er
<popey> robru: i am
<robru> popey, cool. yeah, image #19 + silo 4, and I was able to add an account.
<popey> ok, lemme fresh flash
<robru> renato, bfiller: still conflicting: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/49/console
<renato> robru, fixing
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins restart needed
<renato> robru, fixed
<robru> building
<renato> robru, I have update the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/remove-addressbook/+merge/219073, do you need to change something ?
<renato> I added "lp:~renatofilho/sync-monitor/i18n" as prerequisite
<robru> renato, is that the same MR or a new one?
<renato> I resubmitted the proposal
<robru> renato, oh yeah, have to reconfig with the new URL, thanks
<robru> renato, please add the commit message on the new MP
<renato> robru, sorry
<renato> robru, done :D
<robru> finger crossed: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/52/console
<popey> robru: got a link to silo 4?
<robru> popey, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004
<popey> ta
<robru> popey, also helpful: https://github.com/robru/dotfiles/blob/master/.profile.d/citrain.sh#L39
<popey> ooh
<popey> its just finished flashing so won't be long to test
<robru> sweet
<popey> you gonna kick an image or leave it for cron?
<robru> popey, probably leave it for cron...
<popey> yeah
<robru> not urgent since we got that reverted image promoted
<popey> yeah
<robru> any luck popey?
<popey> robru: sorry, yup
<popey> looks good to me
<popey> better than it was before, auth windows are sized correctly
<robru> popey, great, I'll publish it
<Laney> how come that works without you having to change LIBDIR in debian/rules?
<robru> Laney, because I have no idea what I'm doing. ;-)
<Laney> I think it's weird that it does work!
<robru> lunchtime!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-10
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 20 building (started: 20140510 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 20 DONE (finished: 20140510 03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20.changes ===
<t1mp> is jenkins on holidays? for this MR I still didn't get CI after 6 hours https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/80-betterActive/+merge/219093
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 21 building (started: 20140510 22:40) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 21 DONE (finished: 20140510 23:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/21.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-11
 * ogra_ sees the imgbot messages and wonders if the clock on nusakan is somewhat wrong
 * ogra_ re-enables the crontab entry again ...
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^^ i assume you disabled the cron entry ? i switched it back on again ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: It looks pretty much exactly in sync with NTP to me.
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, seems the cron job was off and the above build was a manual one ... i guess ricardo wanted a test build and not wait for cron
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, was going to enable it again today, disabled it because I wanted a build before cron
<rsalveti> ogra_: all the emulator changes are finally in, but having some weird issue with lightdm and upstart
<rsalveti> fails to start with the 3 conditions in there, but if I remove one of them, it works fine
<ogra_> weird
<rsalveti> ogra_: if I remove and runlevel [!06] it works
<xnox> rsalveti: i did change plymouth/lightdm jobs around.
<xnox> rsalveti: not that on touch .override files are in place to disable all of plymouth/lightdm.
<xnox> well lightdm, should not come up, it just does straight autologin.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-04
<sil2100> I see CI Train spreadsheet error reports in my inbox
<sil2100> We might have a problem...
<Mirv> :(
<sil2100> Anyway, time to open the gates officially
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: low on vivid silos. Spreadsheet again having issues
<sil2100> Yeah, just got a fatal error on the spreadsheet, damn it
<sil2100> The funny part the problems started in the middle of the weekend!
<sil2100> So actually when no one was really using the spreadsheet, so all the theories about too many users accessing at once has been made invalid
<Mirv> yeah, I already thought it's probably not that
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 271 building (started: 20150504-08:45) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 271 DONE (finished: 20150504-10:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/271.changes ===
<Mirv> ogra_: ^ can we get a proper changes file?
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> Indeed, something is b0rken
<sil2100> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> imgbot, status 271
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-05-04 08:41:26 UTC, Finished: 2015-05-04 09:32:37 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/26101
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/271.changes
<ogra_> Mirv, that will take a bit ... i need to fiddle with the scripts to use the LP build url of the manifest (cdimage flushed all old images/manifests because they got to old to keep)
<sil2100> ogra_: your scripts are bash-based, right?
<ogra_> well, shell based ... not bash :)
<sil2100> Yeah, sorry, old habits of using those terms interexchanably ;)
<ogra_> the scripts are in the respective dir with the .changes files ...
<ogra_> (compare-manifests and compare-manifests-rtm)
<sil2100> Damn, some workers are drilling next to my flat, hard to concentrate
<sil2100> brb, lunch
<ogra_> Mirv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10984182/ ... should be it
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks! ooh, updated translations for my Bq upcoming!
<ogra_> yeah :)
<Mirv> the store categories have been a bit annoying but I read they were translated recently
<Mirv> talking about Bq, I just turned the display on and u8 lockscreen is there but touch is not working
<Mirv> oh, it was probably running apport and it crashed
<rvr> CI Train dashboard broken again?
<rvr> "A server error occurred. The page will reload."
<Mirv> rvr: the spreadsheet, yes, causing some troubles
<rvr> It doesn't let me sign off a silo
<rvr> Ah, good, finally
<rvr> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> rvr, pong
<rvr> kenvandine: Good morning
<kenvandine> good morning
<rvr> kenvandine: I'm with the lists updates hotfix
<rvr> kenvandine: I was wondering whether the bug still applies
<kenvandine> which bug?
<rvr> kenvandine: I mean, the test case (umetronome) ... http://launchpad.net/bugs/1449582
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449582 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "lists updates depending on frameworks newer than the device ones" [Critical,In progress]
<kenvandine> yes it does
<kenvandine> well it did friday :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok, checking
<kenvandine> rvr, it's an important fix to land, it's going to affect lots of rtm users
<kenvandine> as packages get updated in the store
<kenvandine> so far we only found one that caused the problem
<kenvandine> but the bottom line is the update plugin was using the wrong url for the store and not filtering arch or framework
<kenvandine> it was using the old dev api, before any of that existed
<sil2100> tvoss: could you add landing description to the request?
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks :)
<sil2100> tvoss: sadly, the landing will have to wait a bit since we currently have no vivid silos
<sil2100> We'll increase the number of silos shortly though
<tvoss> sil2100, fixed
<cwayne> sil2100, heya
<sil2100> cwayne: hi!
<cwayne> sil2100, hey so, since we agreed that updating any scope that's in the store should go through QA, I was wondering how to best accomplish that? do we just add it to the spreadsheet with a link to the click?
<sil2100> cwayne: which scope would you want to update? Generally that's what we would love to start happening, yes
<sil2100> Usually an e-mail or an entry in the spreadsheet as with clicks would be sufficient
<cwayne> sil2100, twitter-trending, believe it fixes a crasher in today-scope.  very very low-risk as well :D
<sil2100> Famous last words ;) !
<cwayne> lol
<sil2100> Yeah, let's give it to QA I suppose, they might decide it doesn't need much QA anyway
<cwayne> right,t hat's fine, I just want to start doing updates more properly :)
<cwayne> well, I mean they did go through qa during the custom update, but still, more proper I suppose :)
<cwayne> is there something weird going on with the spreadsheet?
<cwayne> i keep getting some popup saying there's a fatal error
<sil2100> cwayne: yeah, as per topic, spreadsheet is brokenish again
<cwayne> derp, sorry
<sil2100> jibel, robru: I need to jump out now to the vet with my two lizards, I'm pretty sure I'll be back before the meeting but it all depends on traffic/queue
<rvr> kenvandine: Approving ubuntu-rtm silo 5
<kenvandine> rvr, thx!
<kenvandine> rvr, don't forget to mark silo 5 as qa verified on the spreadsheet
<rvr> kenvandine: I did, but the spreadsheet is broken :P
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> rvr, ok, thanks!
 * kenvandine grumbles about the spreadsheet
<rvr> It presented "Granted" to me... just re-granted
<kenvandine> cool, thx
<rsalveti> sil2100: yeah, spreadsheet is kind of broken
<ogra_> kind of ...
<om26er_> rsalveti, Hi! powerd package install is failing with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10985054/
<om26er_> re: silo 16
<ogra_> om26er_, sudo umount /usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-default.xml ... then try installing it again
<ogra_> (make sure to reboot afterards to have it properly mounted again)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> we have the instructions in the wiki page
<jibel> om26er_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Powerd
<rsalveti> yeah, that one
<rsalveti> thanks
<jibel> om26er_, you must install the packge from recovery
<om26er_> jibel, ogra_ aah, didn't see the TestPlan, was expecting installing instruction in the spreadsheet :)
<om26er_> ogra_, that seemed to have worked.
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> spreadsheet giving tons of erros
<rsalveti> errors
<ogra_> yeap ...
<ogra_> see topic
<sil2100> Yeah...
<sil2100> As always, not much we can do
<sil2100> But the replacement is closer every day!
<ogra_> send google a bill for the work on the replacement is what we should do :P
<sil2100> Google doesn't care ;)
<ogra_> indeed
<sil2100> We filled in formal complaints and bug-reports and they just send those back without doing anything
<sil2100> I'll know more about the ETA after todays integration meeting possibly
<jibel> rvr, you passed rtm/silo 5 right?
<jibel> its status reverted to needs sign off
<rvr> jibel: Yes, 4 and 5
<jibel> rvr, ack, I delete the card
<sil2100> Argh, ok, publishing then
<om26er> rsalveti, I am not able to find the unlock script do you know where it exists ?
<ogra_> om26er, plars should be able to tell you
<om26er> I need that to verify "See if the lab-specific screen unlock logic still works:"
 * ogra_ isnt sure ... i think it used to be shipped in the unit8 tree
<plars> om26er: it lives in unity8-autopilot
<om26er> plars, hmm, how do I call it ?
<plars> om26er: iirc, it's meant to be called from the host side, so you'll want to start with adb pull /usr/share/unity8/unlock-device
<plars> chmod +x on it
<plars> then run it, I think it can take args for the serial and a wait command
<om26er> plars, if I have passcode set, does it still unlock ?
<plars> om26er: if you look at it, it's just a dbus call that's happening. Should work fine.
<plars> adb shell "gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter && echo Greeter unlocked" 2>&1
<plars> om26er: the reason we use the script from unity8, is because that is their "official" way of doing it. If at any point in the future it changes, it just requires them to update that script and keep the calling mechanism the same, rather than coordinating to fix everyone using it
<om26er> plars, after a few attempts it fails.
<om26er> "I: Unlock attempt 5 failed, script output: 'error: closed'
<plars> om26er: that seems odd, do you see anything happening on the screen? How about if you try to run the gdbus command manually?
<om26er> plars, error: closed
<om26er> plars, isn't that expected ? If the screen is locked with passcode adb is not supposed to work.
<plars> om26er: ah, you aren't running with developer mode enabled?
<om26er> plars, no
<plars> om26er: certainly you will want that, if you want this to work in any sensible way
<om26er> plars, ok, lemme reflash :)
<rsalveti> om26er: hm, yeah, that might have changed, plars would know the details
<om26er> rsalveti, while running the last test here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Powerd
<om26er> rsalveti, "active" stays in the last till the screen is on. It goes away after screen turns off. Is that expected ?
 * rsalveti checking
<rsalveti> om26er: guess that active one you have with screen on/off is from unity
<om26er> rsalveti, right, so it needs a bit more clarity on how the fix can be verified
<rsalveti> let me check here
<rsalveti> om26er: yeah, it's unity, you need to test this without any app opened
<rsalveti> let me change the wiki page
<rsalveti> om26er: did it work now?
<om26er> rsalveti, no, I am not fully sure about the steps. Did you update the wiki ?
<om26er> aah, ok. I see your point now.
<rsalveti> om26er: yeah, just run the same test but make sure you close all the opened apps before testing it
<om26er> rsalveti, thanks. I was able to verify the fix now.
<rsalveti> om26er: great
<om26er> rsalveti, you need to update the test plan to point at how to unlock the screen. The current TestCase is wrong :)
<om26er> trainguards: can you please land silo 16 ?
<om26er> given the spreadsheet is broken.
<rsalveti> I can land it
<rsalveti> done
<sil2100> om26er: ACK
<sil2100> rsalveti: oh, thanks ;)
<sil2100> We're in a meeting now o/
<infinity> robru: ubuntu{,-rtm}/landing{31-40} adjusted to match the older ones.
<robru> infinity: thanks!
<om26er> bfiller, Hi!
<robru> excellent, everybody who touched silo rtm 3 is gone.
<robru> alright! 10 new ubuntu silos online, plus one free from before. who wants one?
<robru> bzoltan: zbenjamin: silo 16
<robru> bfiller: brand new silo 33 is yours
<robru> ricmm: rsalveti: silo 34 for you
<rsalveti> robru: that might be the one we just landed
<robru> rsalveti: awesome
<rsalveti> can't see it in the spreadsheet
<robru> rsalveti: lol, awesome. well I assigned it from somewhere, now it vanished
<robru> wut
<robru> rsalveti: indeed that merge is merged
<rsalveti> :-)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, silo 4 rtm seems to have the wrong status
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: hm, also another one that probably landed already
<rsalveti> part of this ci spreadsheet mess  that was caused when it was reverted to a previous revision
<rsalveti> robru: mind cleaning up rtm 4?
<robru> rsalveti: oh, that one too? ok
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, can we fix silo 3 as well? sees stuck
<rsalveti> let me see what is going on there
<robru> pmcgowan: rtm 3? yeah it's in an inconsistent state, I need info on that before I can publish it
<robru> rsalveti: pmcgowan: it seems the PPA has unity-scopes-api but the silo is not configured to have that or not, not sure if that package should be published or not.
<rsalveti> robru: another issue with the spreadsheet?
<rsalveti> since both were built via the ci train
<robru> rsalveti: not as far as I can tell. if the spreadsheet loses data that's one thing, but in this case the silo config itself is inconsistent. could only happen if somebody reconfigured the silo
<rsalveti> they were not copied, so built via ci train, which probably means it was configured like that before
<rsalveti> right
<robru> rsalveti: yeah, so at one point somebody configured the silo to have both, and then later reconfigured to remove unity-scopes-api. but it's not clear to me if that was on purpose or by mistake. so there's this unity-scopes-api package that I'm not sure if it should be published or not.
<robru> rsalveti: I sent an email to pstolowski about that since he isn't on IRC
<rsalveti> got it
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: ^, so we'd need his input/feedback here
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ok lets wait then thanks
<pmcgowan> thanks robru
<robru> pmcgowan: you're welcome
<infinity> Is someone on top of mangling CI bits to know what wily is?
<robru> infinity: the train is mostly fine. the necessary cowbuilder chroot will spring into existence the first time a wily build is run. just some spreadsheet bits need to be updated to offer wily as an option. is it ready to go?
<infinity> robru: Not quite, but getting there.
<robru> infinity: no worries, I put a bunch of effort into eliminating cases of distro-name hard-coding in ci train. so when it's ready the train should just spring to life.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-05
<robru> bfiller: please approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1448019/+merge/257783
<bfiller> robru: done
<bfiller> sorry about that
<robru> bfiller: thanks
<imgbot> === IMAGE 190 building (started: 20150505-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 190 DONE (finished: 20150505-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/190.changes ===
<bzoltan> Mirv: it seems that the overlay PPA's QtC plugin is out of sync https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/149/console
<Mirv> bzoltan: there is no q-p-u in overlay, but you need to sync that ubuntu2 from archives to your trunk
<bzoltan> Mirv: Ahh... of course. So we had a release to the archive what was not merged to the trunk... I see
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  would you mind to give me the patch you applied on the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu and pushed to the archive? It would make easier to fix the trunk.
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I see that you habe added a distro patch to the archive packge. It now blocks the CI process for the lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<oSoMoN> trainguards: good morning, can silo 3 be published, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure, I'll just make sure it's configured to go to the overlay
<Mirv> oh, this's the old silo, great :)
<Mirv> pedronis: hi! regarding line 27 in the spreadsheet, what should be done about it, removing? the two MP:s listed there are 404 like I wrote in there 2 weeks ago.
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/~pedronis/account-polld/supp-sha384-512-certs/+merge/256477 + https://code.launchpad.net/~pedronis/ubuntu-push/automatic-into-vivid/+merge/256535
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<tvoss> good morning
<Mirv> good morning tvoss
<tvoss> Mirv, hey there :)
<Mirv> fixing your "MP" to be MP instead of branch
<pedronis> Mirv: yes, they can be removed
<Mirv> pedronis: thanks
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey there. Do you know whom I have to ping to grant permissions for silo building/landing to someone?
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey, I can add that person if anything
<sil2100> Is that person trained in the train? ( ;) )
<mzanetti> sil2100, I gave him a walkthrough, not sure if there's a requirement to get a walkthrough from you guys
<mzanetti> sil2100, talking about tsdgeos (aacid on launchpad) here
<sil2100> Ah, sure, let me add him
<mzanetti> perfect, thanks
<mzanetti> I'll assist his first few landings
<sil2100> mzanetti: he should be now train-enabled
<mzanetti> nice. thanks :)
<sil2100> yw ;)
<alan_g> trainguards I'm working through the release process for Mir 0.13 and have reached the point of adding a line to the CI spreadsheet. But it seems to be read-only and I note the topic says there are problems. Am I blocked? Or can you help?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: low on vivid silos
<sil2100> alan_g: hey! So, to have access to the spreadsheet you need to be added as a lander
<alan_g> sil2100: ok, how does that happen?
<sil2100> alan_g: I can do that for you - have you been trained on the usage by someone?
<sil2100> The usage of the CI Train
<alan_g> I have document I'm fixing as I go
<sil2100> alan_g: you should be added now, remember about the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess documentation
<sil2100> I'll try browsing through it today and making sure it's 100% up to date
<alan_g> sil2100: thanks, have access and am adding that step (and reference) to the Mir doc
<Mirv> sil2100: can you join #ubuntu-app-devel?
<sil2100> Mirv: what's up?
<Mirv> sil2100: see there, a developer having a problem on desktop
<Mirv> (14.04)
<Mirv> ogra_: is "allow whoopsie to be permanently turned off" goind to land to rtm-14.09 or can the line be removed?
<Mirv> rsalveti: will "Upstream fixes and optimizations" (libhybris) land to rtm-14.09 or can the line be removed?
<Mirv> I'd guess not but checking before removing
<ogra_> Mirv, thjats waiting fro a fix to whoopsie ... seb128 kind of led that bug in the end ... not sure where we stand, but i suspect whoopsie wont be fixed before the hotfix OTA anymore
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, not likely going to be fixed before the next ota update
<ogra_> Mirv, kick it :)
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: somehow we seem to hit a cap at silo 037, ie claims that no silos left
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> Let me check that
<Mirv> I just changed 30 -> 40 the number of production silos in metadata...
<Mirv> it's probably not affecting anything as it was at just 30
<sil2100> Ah, I think I know what's wrong
<sil2100> Uh oh, I think I see a bug in the train code
<rvr> pstolowski: ping
<sil2100> wtf
<pstolowski> rvr, pong
<rvr> pstolowski: Hey
<pstolowski> rvr, hi! what's up?
<rvr> pstolowski: I cannot downgrade libunity-scopes3
<rvr>  *** 0.6.9+15.04.20150429~rtm-0ubuntu1 0
<rvr>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003/ubuntu-rtm/ 14.09/main armhf Packages
<rvr> pstolowski: I guess the original package is only available in the image and not in the archives :-/
<pstolowski> rvr, sudo apt-get install libunity-scopes3=0.6.9+15.04.20150126~rtm-0ubuntu1 did this for me (on clean image + rtm silo 3; not dist-upgraded)
<pstolowski> rvr, (I had to apt-get update)
<pstolowski> rvr, ^ that's what you miss I think
<rvr> Ahhh, that's it
<rvr> Yeah
<greyback_> sil2100: hey, is train ready for landing to wiley yet?
<greyback_> if not, should I just wait? Or do we land to an overlay ppa of some kind?
<mzanetti> also, if I select "vivid" in the spreadsheet now, this will go to the vivid phone image afaict. in which case, do we need QA signoff?
<sil2100> greyback_: it's not open for wily yet... but there are chances the phone will stay focused only on vivid
<sil2100> But I need more info to confim that
<sil2100> mzanetti: if you target vivid the it's targetted for the nearest vivid OTA release
<greyback_> sil2100: ok, thanks for clarifying
<greyback_> sil2100: vivid need QA signoff?
<sil2100> greyback_: yeah...
<greyback_> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> Mirv: this prepare_silo issue is absurd
<sil2100> Mirv: I checked the code, checked with cyphermox-test and every test I make shows that find_first_available should just properly return silo 38
<sil2100> Mirv: I even ran a python snippet from find_first_available and it just worked
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm, is it possible 38/39/40 would be marked as allocated even though according to spreadsheet they're not?
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, but find_first_available returns 38..
<sil2100> Mirv: no, I checked that too, the dirs are empty
<Mirv> weird
<Mirv> someone has decided 37 should be enough for everybody
<sil2100> Mirv: well, it *should* return 38 - the snippet I ran returns 38, all code shows it should but in prepare_silo it just seems to return None or ''
<sil2100> Still looking
<tsdgeos> trainguards: i'm going to need a silo for row 64 if possible to drive my first landing \o/
<sil2100> tsdgeos: the train is misbehaving and doesn't want to assign moar silos ;) Debugging it now
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i see, thanks :)
<didrocks> cihelp: hey! since yesterday ps-trusty-desktop-i386-1 is stopped, and I can't get it restarted, mind having a look? (it's a jenkins node used in s-jenkins)
<sil2100> Mirv: so, to get a better understanding of what is going on, I added some debug info to the train but now of course we need to wait for webops to redeploy it
<sil2100> Mirv: and they don't have time right now
 * sil2100 loves how swift the debugging is with the current model
<Mirv> sil2100: ok...
 * sil2100 needs to go for lunch
<sil2100> Mirv: in the meantime there's not much we can do
<Mirv> right
<cwayne> sil2100, davmor2 heya, just added a line to the spreadsheet for clicks/tarballs for the twitter trending scope to be updated in the store
<cwayne> should be really fast to test, all that was changed was some error checking
<jibel> cwayne, thanks, I'll create a card
<mzanetti> cihelp: I think I'd need a new exception for the licensecheck: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/inputinfo-plugin/+merge/258241
<jibel> cwayne, re twitter-trends LGTM, I get a completely blank scope for some hashtags but it's the same behaviour with 1.0.9
<jibel> cwayne, when do you plan to release a new custom tarball for RTM?
<cwayne> jibel, today :)  just building and writing up what's changed
<cwayne> jibel, also thanks, I'll upload new twitter to the store
<rsalveti> sil2100: yes, feel free to remove it (libhybris)
<rsalveti> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> rsalveti: thanks
<bzoltan> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> bzoltan: pong
<bzoltan> sergiusens: I have merged your ninja upload of the qtc plugin :) to our trunk and we have pushed 6 important usability and security fixes. Would you be able to help us to SRU the latest release to 15.04?  In a way or an other the app devs will get this change.
<bzoltan> sergiusens: because if I do not SRU these fixes then I have to push itto the SDK PPA and direct the developers on Vivivd to use the PPA
<sergiusens> bzoltan: I can't SRU, I'm not a core dev
<ogra_> you really have to fix that
<cjwatson> err that's entirely orthogonal
<ogra_> that too :)
<cjwatson> although ubuntu-ui-toolkit is in main, so in this specific case it does matter :)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: oh, nice; I need to learn the process then; but that means bzoltan can also do that
<sergiusens> ah, there
 * sergiusens needs to read that wiki page again
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  it is the qtcreatot-plugin-ubuntu in this case... the austin sprinters have found couple of issues
 * cjwatson tries to view /~sergiusens/+participation, gets annoyed enough to go and attack https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1409680
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1409680 in Launchpad itself "Person:+participation is Forbidden if the person participates in a visible team via an invisible one" [Critical,Triaged]
<mzanetti> cihelp, ping :)
<ev> mzanetti: please don't use contextless pings
<ev> don't ask to ask :)
<mzanetti> ev, well, I asked before and didn't get a reply.
<mzanetti> so I wanted to find out if someone is actually subscribed to this
<mzanetti> ev, so my question was if I could get an exception added to the licensecheck in jenkins
<mzanetti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-vivid-amd64-ci/840/console
<om26er> rsalveti, re: silo 30 for push. Does it strictly need to be tested on krillin or Arale is fine ?
<ev> mzanetti: is that legally compatible?
<mzanetti> ev, it's upstream Qt
<mzanetti> ev, basically I coped code from a merge proposal to Qt because we need it now already
<mzanetti> copied
<didrocks> cihelp: 2nd try: since yesterday ps-trusty-desktop-i386-1 is stopped, and I can't get it restarted, mind having a look? (it's a jenkins node used in s-jenkins)
<mzanetti> ev, here's the diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/inputinfo-plugin/+merge/258241
<rsalveti> om26er: arale is fine
<mzanetti> ev, I *think* it's fine, as the Qt packages we use have the same things in them. That said, IANAL
 * didrocks feels ignored…
<ogra_> /ignore didrocks
<didrocks> ogra_: see! :)
<ogra_> heh
<greyback_> trainguards: can I get a reconfigure on vivid silo 37 plz (spreadsheet row 12)
<sil2100> greyback_: on it
<greyback_> cheers
<sil2100> greyback_: did you guys abort the silo build? Just be sure not to abort the jenkins build jobs before the packages are uploaded to the PPA
<sil2100> The train is fragile in that regard ;)
<greyback_> sil2100: guilty as charged ;)
<greyback_> but no packages were generated, I aborte pretty quickly
<sil2100> greyback_: let's hope nothing got broken, since if it's cancelled during package preparation then it leaves stale files that can get in the way of building again ;) But a reconfigure should wipe things clean for us I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, that's handled, isn't it? (aborting the jenkins build, the transaction is committed at the end and all uploads happen in the end)
<didrocks> and all states files are removed
<greyback_> sil2100: let's hope so. I'll let you know :)
<sil2100> didrocks: right now it's a bit fragile, the build job gets confused when the scripts are killed in the middle of preparing source packages, before their upload
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, it was done before to be transactional on that regard and generate stamped files at the end (while cleaning everything which didn't get stamped and cleaning), that changed, ok
<om26er> rsalveti, also any other TestPlan you want to be run except for ubuntu-push ? The testing instructions are missing on the Spreadsheet
<rsalveti> om26er: just ubuntu-push
<ev> mzanetti: cool, I've confirmed that it is a licence compatible change, and have created a task for it on our vanguard board
<ev> we're a bit shorthanded on that today, so it may be a little while, but rest assured the request is with us
<fginther> didrocks, someone will have a look before too long and back to you
<mzanetti> ev, awesome, thanks.
<didrocks> fginther: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: ...aaand it seems that it suddenly magically works, now it sees the other silos
<sil2100> Mirv: I didn't touch anything even
<pete-woods> sil2100: FYI the network indicator RTM silo from earlier is tested now. just waiting on QA
<sil2100> pete-woods: \o/ excellent, thanks
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey! How's the device tarball going?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, still in progress
<sil2100> cwayne: I see the twitter trend scope passed QA - is that the only change that would land in the new custom tarball?
<cwayne> sil2100, nope, see the line below that in the spreadsheet :)
<sil2100> cwayne: ah! :) No question then!
<cwayne> sil2100, :)
<om26er> pedronis, Hi! How long is it normally supposed to take for a Telegram push notification to appear ?
<pedronis> om26er: should be quick
<pedronis> ralsina_: ^
<ralsina_> om26er: seconds
<om26er> ralsina_, hmm take ~10-15 seconds. That normal I guess ?
<ralsina_> om26er: that's more or less what it takes, yes
<ralsina_> om26er: some days it's a bit faster :-)
<om26er> ralsina_, would love to see it faster :)
<ralsina_> om26er: the bottleneck is usually between telegram server's and ours, IIRC
<om26er> ralsina_, right, the notifications in the app are instant, so probably the problem is on our end
<ralsina_> om26er: to get the push, telegram has a server that forwards the message to ours. That extra step takes a few seconds, karni knows best
<jibel> rvr, what is the status of rtm/silo 0
<jibel> ?
<om26er> pedronis, how can I verify bug 1446584 fix ?
<ubot5> bug 1446584 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "[krillin] On airplane mode battery discharge more rapidly than with airplane mode off" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446584
<pedronis> om26er: I need to go afk, rsalveti can explain that as well
<rsalveti> om26er: you can verify via syslog, if powerd got a lock or not (in a delta of 5 minutes)
<rsalveti> I added that info to the bug
<rsalveti> Easy way to check for the bug:
<rsalveti> $ tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep powerd
<rsalveti> Then look for acquire/release SysState. It shouldn't happen when flight mode is enabled. When either cellular data or wifi is enable, you should see that at every 5 minutes, as it's the default delta for push-client.
<om26er> rsalveti, ok, thanks.
<Mirv> sil2100: hmmm..
<om26er> sil2100, is spreadsheet functional again or do we need to request manual landings ?
<sil2100> om26er: it's ok now... at least for now
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, anyway the bug itself was completely crazy, looked like something not really code related
<rvr> mandel: ping
<sil2100> cwayne: any news on the custom tarball? :)
<cwayne> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> sil2100: yes it's custom and a tarball
<sil2100> Custom tarball for RTM? The queue only mentiones vivid
<cwayne> this ball of tar is quite custom indeed
<cwayne> yeah, it's RTM, i built the same for vivid as well though, so that we could do a 2-for-1 :)
<davmor2> sil2100: happy now
<sil2100> hm, ok, since I was confused since the spreadsheet said 'not ready yet' still ;)
<cwayne> oops sorry, ill edit
<cwayne> i swear i'd changed it already
<cwayne> guess not
<tedg> Are their wily silos? It doesn't seem a selection in the spreadsheet.
<tedg> Can I just write in ubuntu/wily ?
<rvr> jibel: Approving silo 0
 * tedg just did it
<jibel> rvr, thanks, only bit missing is a device tarball now
<sil2100> Damn
<sil2100> mandel: ping
<sil2100> mandel: we have a problem - silo 000 in RTM was built from https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/location-service/back-port-1441619/+merge/258072 , which is Rejected
<sil2100> mandel: we would need the silo rebuilt with https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/location-service/syncing-vivid/+merge/258127 instead ;/
<jibel> sil2100, does that mean we have to retest it?
<sil2100> We just probably wasted QA cycles damn it
<sil2100> jibel: I would have to do a comparison to see if they're source-identical
<sil2100> Let me check that
<sil2100> But I'm a bit irritated
<jibel> sil2100, could this check be done *before* the silo can even be marked ready for QA?
<jibel> sil2100, and if it is  not fully approved, then it cannot be marked for QA.
<sil2100> jibel: I think it was in the past, but people protested since their workflow was to sometimes test stuff in the silo before top-approving branches
<sil2100> jibel: well, the perfect solution would be hard to do with the spreadsheet
<jibel> sil2100, it wouldn't block dev workflow
<sil2100> What we could do is add a check for Rejected merges
<sil2100> Rejected or Superseeded
<jibel> sil2100, it would just prevent people from marking a silo ready for QA while it isn"t
<sil2100> And inform during build-time about those
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, you can't easily do that with the spreadsheet
<jibel> sil2100, I don't want to add an extra manual task for such a thing that is clearly what computer are good at.
<jibel> plus a bunch of 's' in the sentence :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: I did rebuitl with that
<rsalveti> maybe the spreadsheet reverted something
<sil2100> rsalveti: you did? Did you reconfigure after changing in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> Since the config still shows the old MR
<rsalveti> weird
<sil2100> rsalveti: are the two branches code-identical?
<rsalveti> sil2100: nops
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/location-service/syncing-vivid/+merge/258127 is the right one
<sil2100> Crap
<rsalveti> and is the one that produced the package that is in that ppa
<sil2100> rsalveti: ah, indeed, the build log says so too
<sil2100> rsalveti: now this is a mystery
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, so the silo is configured with the old branch but the build job indeed used the new branch
<sil2100> rsalveti: maybe someone reconfigured the silo after your build and at that time the spreadsheet reverted itself, so it reconfigured it to the old branch
<sil2100> rsalveti: could you make sure the spreadsheet row for this landing has the correct MPs and source pkgs? I'll reconfigure it then, watch-only and publish
<jibel> sil2100, so it's all good and no retest, right?
<rsalveti> sil2100: it's just this MR
<rsalveti> so just use that
<rsalveti> no more src package
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> jibel: yeah
<jibel> sil2100, now we really need a device tarball
<jibel> john-mcaleely, ^ any news?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ping ^
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks for clearing it up o/
<john-mcaleely> jibel, sil2100 fixed build running on capomastro now
<sil2100> \o/
<john-mcaleely> so, 45 mins away
<jibel> john-mcaleely, good, thanks!
<pmcgowan> nice
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you still need to test it then, right?
<john-mcaleely> that's in the 45 min eta
<john-mcaleely> takes around 30 mins to do the testplan :-)
<jibel> sil2100, when there is a device tarball, davmor2 will be done with the validation of the custom, can you start a build and will do the validation device bits directly on the promotion candidate
<john-mcaleely> (if this build fails, I have a tested, locally built, tarball ready to go
<jibel> s/will/we will/
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, I'll just build a new image once we have silo 000 in the archives
<sil2100> Actually...
<sil2100> hm
<robru> tedg: congrats on getting the first wily silo: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=wily
<robru> (14)
<sil2100> slangasek, cjwatson: I published indicator-network to 14.09 a while ago and it didn't appear in -proposed
 * tedg does a wily dance
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<jibel> sil2100, well, wait until we have the 2 tarballs
<sil2100> jibel: those can land afterwards, they're not part of the rootfs anyway
<jibel> sil2100, fine
<cjwatson> indicator-network 0.5.1+15.04.20150505~rtm-0ubuntu1 in 14.09 (Cannot copy DDEBs to a primary archive)
<sil2100> huh?
<cjwatson> that's odd, I thought we removed that check recently
<cjwatson> oh, not entirely
<sil2100> cjwatson: strange, since we published packages today to rtm already, maybe infinity re-enabled something when he was working on wily?
<cjwatson> no, that was re-enabled a while back
<cjwatson> you probably published stuff that was built before we switched that back on
<slangasek> cjwatson: does that mean the silo will need to be rebuilt?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> but it needs somebody to reconfigure the ubuntu-rtm archive
<sil2100> cjwatson: it's a new silo, it got built today actually
<cjwatson> which would be, let's see
<sil2100> cjwatson: assigned and built today
<cjwatson> oh look, techboard
<cjwatson> slangasek: oh hai
<slangasek> :-)
<slangasek> point me at the button
<cjwatson> slangasek: archive = lp.distributions['ubuntu-rtm'].main_archive; archive.build_debug_symbols = True; archive.lp_save()
<cjwatson> in "lp-shell production devel"
<sil2100> devel rulz
<sil2100> Why is it still devel, I never had any issues with that right now, would love it to become the new stable version
<cjwatson> sil2100: then I guess we might need to redo the publish step manually, or can you retrigger that from your end nowadays?
<cjwatson> API guarantee, although basically the whole system is broken there
<sil2100> cjwatson: I think we can retrigger it from the train, since I think it would just re-publish then
<slangasek> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10990880/
<cjwatson> wut
<slangasek> you tell me ;)
<cjwatson> slangasek: could you 'rm ~/.launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache/*wadl*' and try again?  possibly old cached wadl
<slangasek> old cached wadl, not the finest of whiskeys
<slangasek> cjwatson: same error
<cjwatson> slangasek: you're definitely using devel?
<slangasek> I'm definitely typing 'lp-shell production devel' :)
<slangasek> $ lp-shell production devel
<slangasek> E: ipython not available. Using normal python shell.
<slangasek> Connected to LP service "https://api.launchpad.net/" with API version "devel":
<slangasek> Note: LP can be accessed through the "lp" object.
<slangasek> >>>
<cjwatson> slangasek: ok, sod it, try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+archive/primary/+admin
<cjwatson> check "Build debug symbols", save
<slangasek> Not allowed here
<sil2100> Uh oh
<cjwatson> ah, I totally misread the security adapter
<cjwatson> needs webops
<slangasek> ok :)
<cjwatson> or wgrant when he wakes up, but that probably won't be for a few hours
<cjwatson> so you can point them at either of those methods, but the web UI is probably less confusing
<slangasek> cjwatson, sil2100: 09:58 < seelaman> slangasek: done
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks, let me try a re-publish
<om26er> Mirv, re qtdeclarative silo, did you compare autopilot test results with previous version ?
<sil2100> cjwatson, slangasek: could you check if the packages got published correctly this time?
<om26er> sil2100, do you know ? ^
<sil2100> om26er: hm, I have no info regarding that, I guess only Mirv would know
<cjwatson> sil2100: seems to have been
<om26er> sil2100, is he EOD ?
<sil2100> om26er: but usually he does that
<sil2100> om26er: yes, it's around 20-21 at his place now
<cjwatson> wgrant: I have a branch in progress to fix the reason the above was a problem, but I'm about to EOD.  Will submit it tomorrow
<slangasek> sil2100: I've committed the changes for daily phone builds, now fixing up the live crontab
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra: now, whose local change to the crontab is this?:
<slangasek> # do not build RTM on weekends, so we get two days of testing without forced reboots
<slangasek> #02 3 * * 1-5  DIST=ubuntu-rtm/14.09 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<slangasek> the crontab is in VCS, please make changes there
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150505-db7b5bd.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150505-db7b5bd.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150505-db7b5bd.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, jibel ^
<john-mcaleely> for your QA pleasure
<slangasek> (for everything except temporary disabling of jobs during milestone builds)
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<sil2100> slangasek: ah, hm, it's an old change
<john-mcaleely> i remember that being introduced
<john-mcaleely> ages ago
<john-mcaleely> ~August last year?
<sil2100> slangasek: but yeah, all the other changes I was always editing it directly on nusakan, had no knowledge of a VCS
<slangasek> yeah, improperly ;)  if this is the policy, somebody should commit it to lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<ogra_> slangasek, please dont !
<slangasek> ogra_: don't what?
<ogra_> the crontab ion VCS is only an example one
<slangasek> ogra_: that is false
<ogra_> dont merge them
<ogra_> no, that is how it was always handled
<slangasek> ogra_: no, it is *not*
<slangasek> and if this was the impression that you had, that explains why the live instance is so badly out of sync
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, if you need the tarball pushing, ping me on telegram if I'm |away
<ogra_> slangasek, well ... ask infinity or cjwatson
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: uh oh I don't have a telegram account! Maybe davmor2 could do that though!
<ogra_> cronab is the one thing weher the live version supesedes the one in the branch
<john-mcaleely> there's always an sms to the mobile in the corp. dir then :-)
<ogra_> because it might have ad-hoc changes for milestones etc
<slangasek> infinity, cjwatson: can you please either confirm my understanding of nusakan's crontab, or refute it? :)
<slangasek> infinity, cjwatson: since ogra_ and I seem to have a very different understanding of the intended crontab management
<ogra_> we used to sync it every now and then, but the production one is always been master
<ogra_> (oh, and no, i dont know who commented the line )
<sil2100> ogra_: I commented it the line of RTM auto-builds some time ago
<sil2100> Once we stopped landing stuff there
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, i surely commented it too at some point :)
<infinity> slangasek: I think that in theory you're right, but years of practice going back several machines probably mirrors ogra's understanding better.
<ogra_> but i dont know if in this particular case since it was an on/off thing for the last weeks
<infinity> slangasek: I certainly don't commit temp changes (like commenting during milestones), but adding/removing things should definitely be committed so they're not lost.
<ogra_> right
<slangasek> right
<ogra_> thats what i meant with "syncing every now and then"
<slangasek> and "it's been that way since August" is not a temp change
<ogra_> surely not :)
<ogra_> and it should have been synced
<infinity> We have a lot more cooks dangling limbs in that pot than we used to, so a firmer policy wouldn't hurt at this point.
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, so I'm not sure what you were telling me to "don't" do
<dobey> cihelp: can we get lp:unity-scope-click landing/MP configuration updated to land on wily now?
<slangasek> I never said I was overwriting the crontab, I said I was fixing it :P
<ogra_> slangasek, i thought you asked about the line being commented
<sil2100> Just to come out of this clean: I did not have access to nusakan back then ;p
<ogra_> that bit shouldnt go into VCS
<slangasek> ogra_: ah. no, I was asking about the schedule change
 * sil2100 is innocent
<ogra_> i wasnt aware the additions to the line had not landed
<slangasek> infinity, sil2100: btw we have three different branches we want phone dailies of for the moment (14.09, vivid+overlay, and shortly wily), and the crontab is rather full as far as scheduling goes; I'm proposing that we just build them all in parallel at the same time, I think launchpad should be able to scale out fine to handle it and it beats me having to pick arbitrary different times for each bu
<slangasek> ild
<fginther> dobey, I expect this to be done today. We're in the middle of the process of adding the wily chroots and updating the job configs to use wily
<sil2100> slangasek: makes sense if launchpad can handle that by itself
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah, that scheduling is surely overruled by LP nowadays, it stems still from having only one builder
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, timing really doesn't matter anymore, except for when people want the images to appear.
<sil2100> We don't really care about the specific time and/or priority what builds first I suppose
<dobey> fginther: ok
<infinity> slangasek: Pick a time that's good for the people who'll be testing them and jam them all in together, IMO.
<slangasek> sil2100: this way they should all build in parallel, and all appear within a half hour of each other
<ogra_> yeah, we used to pick it in a way that the autopilot tests had run when we started the landing team meeting in the past
<infinity> slangasek: Maybe delay by a minute or two, so the slightly-broken locking protocol in cdimage doesn't get more broken. :P
<slangasek> infinity: I thought the locking protocol was sane between different images
<ogra_> but given we only do that twice a week now it isnt that important anymore when these tests show up ... i guess thats a QA question now
<infinity> slangasek: There's one specific lock that's a bit touchy, and I've not hunted down why.  It doesn't actually break images, but it does end up with a counter being off-by-one, which hitches up the mirror sync (a non-issue for touch, but then it breaks server builds later).
<infinity> Well, it doesn't break the image it's building when the lock/unlock fails, I mean.  It obviously breaks anything that relies on mirror consistency.
<infinity> slangasek: I'm about 99% sure it's an uncaught exception or something, but on the off chance that it's also racy, I'd rather stagger the starts by a minute just to be safe until I know what's wrong and know it's fixed.
<slangasek> sil2100: crontab mangling done.  The vivid daily builds will start immediately, but the importer isn't yet set up to pull them in; I assume that we are going to want to point ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed at these as soon as OTA 3.5 is done
<slangasek> (when is that done?)
<sil2100> slangasek: OTA-3.5 will be done this week, we're closing the gates in a few minutes and building our first promotion candidate
<slangasek> infinity: ok, done
<slangasek> sil2100: ok.  as soon as ota 3.5 is out the door, let me know and I can help finagle the channel configs
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, i guess you want wily support for the bot too ?
<sil2100> slangasek: sure thing, thanks for making this happen ;)
 * ogra_ will try to make up some time for that tomorrow 
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, I wonder, we could but I wouldn't say it's top priority as per what olli said we're all concentrating on vivid as there are no plans for wily phones
<sil2100> Ok, maybe I'll rephrase it
<ogra_> well, there will be wily snappy phone builds i guess
<ogra_> not really for usage though
<sil2100> I'll be good to have for sure, but not a priority ;)
<ogra_> ok :)
<tedg> sil2100, and thinks should land in wily before landing on vivid.
<tedg> things
<ogra_> tedg, i fear that wont always work
<sil2100> tedg: yeah, it's not so easy...
<ogra_> i.e. if you have dependencies on something thats only in wily
<slangasek> we won't release a phone from wily, but it's still better to keep the trunk from getting completely overgrown with weeds
<ogra_> for sure
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: sil2100 I can ping john on telegram :)
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks ;)
<ogra_> but you shouldnt focus your trunk on wily featuresets
<ogra_> (which might be hard for the Qt bits)
<sil2100> slangasek: we need to finally discuss what to do with landings, if we do that auto-dual-landing thing for projects where we can
<sil2100> Or we just again allow 2 trunks to form - one for stable and one for devel
 * sil2100 needs either a clear decision from higher-ups or the decision power here
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel: kicking off the rtm image
<tedg> Doesn't every project already have a stable branch?
<tedg> I mean, that seems like standard operation...
<sil2100> tedg: yes, the RTM one
<pmcgowan> sil2100, woot
<tedg> sil2100, Heh, for really new projects I guess :-)
<tedg> Most of mine have a set for LTSes and the such as well.
<sil2100> pmcgowan: once this image builds QA should be done with device tarball sign-off, so john-mcaleely can then press the button and we'll have the first promotion candidate ready for QA
<pmcgowan> ack
<infinity> cjwatson: When you wrote the EXTRA_PPAS integration for cdimage, was there a reason you opted for first_ppa = archive, instead of a separate BUILD_ARCHIVE variable or something?
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 273 building (started: 20150505-17:55) ===
<ogra_> \o/
<infinity> cjwatson: It seems a bit unintuitive that a build in the primary archive will stay in the primary archive if I use extra_ppas in the json config, but will build in a PPA if I used EXTRA_PPAS on cdimage.
<slangasek> sil2100: yes, we certainly do need to get that sorted out
<slangasek> infinity: so I need to set EXTRA_PPAS=ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay:1000 now for the pinning, right?
<infinity> slangasek: 1001
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> Ok, I need to go away now or I lose my head
<sil2100> See you o/
<sil2100> davmor2: please ping john-mcaleely once the tarball passes sign-off ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: I see the rootfs for #273 finished, but the image still needs some time to appear
<sil2100> But he can push it whenever you're ready
<davmor2> sil2100:  I might
<sil2100> (the tarball that is)
<davmor2> om26er: is testing it when he get's it flashed he took it while I was at tea :)
<davmor2> sil2100: so om26er is pinging john-mcaleely via telegram \o/ my work here is done
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: tarball can be released \o/
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, om26er thank you
<sil2100> davmor2, om26er: thanks guys!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, want the device tarball pushed then ? :-)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hm, wait
<sil2100> It should be safe now, right?
 * john-mcaleely waiting
<sil2100> Since the rootfs finished building, but the image wasn't imported yet
<sil2100> ogra_: you think it would be safe to push a new device tarball at such a state? I'm always worried about some races or such
<ogra_> sil2100, well, check if the importer already runs
<ogra_> i usually stop the importer in such cases to not accidentially cause havoc
<ogra_> if it already runs i wouldnt challenge it and wait the few mins
<sil2100> Yeah, it's running
<john-mcaleely> aha
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: let's wait for the importer to stop running
<john-mcaleely> ok
<john-mcaleely> ping me here when it's done sil2100
<sil2100> Shouldn't take long
<ogra_> usually it doesnt run more than 30min
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: sure, thanks :)
<ogra_>  1258 ?        R     15:29 /usr/bin/python /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/import-images
<ogra_> already 15 min in ...
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 273 DONE (finished: 20150505-19:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/273.changes ===
<ogra_> sil2100, go wild
<ogra_> or rather john-mcaleely ^^^
<charles> heh
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: !
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: as ogra_ said, importer finished - please push teh buttonz
<sil2100> :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, button pushed
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, tarball published
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: thanks!
<john-mcaleely> yw
<sil2100> om26er, ToyKeeper, davmor2, alesage: #274 should be available soon, which is the promotion candidate for this week :)
 * sil2100 goes off
<sil2100> See you tomorrow
<om26er> sil2100, thanks
<ToyKeeper> Thanks.
<fginther> slangasek, I need to pick up a conversation we started earlier. Generally when opening a new release, CI updates all of the pre-merge CI jobs to test trunk with the new devel release (i.e. lp:unity8 will go from vivid builds to wily), but it sounds like we need to take a much different approach now?
<wgrant> cjwatson: Huh, I didn't know that check existed :/
<slangasek> fginther: hmm yes.  going to the wiki to refresh my memory on prior art
<fginther> slangasek, for some more backgroun: the approach in the past was to automatically move trunks to the new release and then if necessary create an SRU branch on demand. For utopic, we only had 1 SRU branch.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-06
<imgbot> === IMAGE 191 building (started: 20150506-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 191 DONE (finished: 20150506-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/191.changes ===
<Saviq> trainguards, is it expected that dist-upgrade from PPAs doesn't really work? the 1001 priority for overlay made it so that, for example: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10995761/
<Saviq> citrain tool might work because it disables the archive before upgrading?
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! I think to answer this question I would have to poke infinity first
<Saviq> sil2100, sure, just trying to pre-empt any unforeseen problems - at the very least people need to be informed how to deal with that
<Saviq> sil2100, because if they just go add-apt-repository silofoo, the dist-upgrade won't work
<Mirv> Saviq: weird
<Mirv> sil2100: are teams branching for vivid automatically or should they be pushed? I mean, the first two phone related wily landings are now brewing
<Mirv> sil2100: it'd seem like so at least for the indicator-messages and indicator-network, so I guess teams are doing that correctly
<Mirv> on the other hand, those are both on desktop too so it's obvious they need the branches
<sil2100> Mirv: I think we need to discuss that still
<Mirv> Saviq: I can confirm your problem. this is a very recent thing (related to wily release?) since I was successfully upgrading + testing last week still.
<Mirv> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10996141/
<Saviq> Mirv, yes, there's a new prefs file in /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: the archive pinning was enabled only yesterday
<sil2100> That's why it's a recent change
<Mirv> citrain tool doesn't work either
<Mirv> jibel: ^ QA needs to be aware that silo upgrades currently don't work (by default) either via apt or citrain tool
<Mirv> so if one trusts the citrain tool the device is not really upgraded
<jibel> Mirv, if by "doesn't work" you mean silos must be pinned with a higher score than the overlay PPA, it's part of our silo testing instruction
<jibel> s
<jibel> Mirv, citrain tool must be fixed indeeed
<Mirv> jibel: oh, yes I mean that. then no problem, excellent!
<jibel> Mirv, np, thanks for the heads up. The public doc has not been updated, fixing it.
<Mirv> filed bug #1452190
<ubot5> bug 1452190 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain tool needs to pin the silo with higher score than overlay PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452190
<jibel> Mirv, FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/SiloTestingGuidelines#Install_silos_with_overlay_PPA_enabled
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. any chance of getting my silo request (line 58) allocated? or have I missed something?
<sil2100> pete-woods: it looks like we have no free silos right now
<pete-woods> sil2100: ah right, that explains it then!
<sil2100> pete-woods: so until we have some free, there's no possibility of allocating one...
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: low on vivid silos. Ubuntu-rtm gates closed.
<pete-woods> frustrating when half the silos are "ready to build"
<sil2100> Yeah...
<pete-woods> although I kinda think that silos should be dynamically allocated by the citrain system
<sil2100> Kaleo, dbarth_, greyback__, rsalveti: hey! I see you guys have assigned silos that are not built yet even
<pete-woods> as opposed to being a static sresource
<sil2100> pete-woods: it's one of the goals, we have plans of having ephemeral silos in the nearest future
<pete-woods> nice!
<sil2100> But it's still something we don't have
<pete-woods> yeah, I understand you guys are super busy holding all this stuff together, while at the same time trying to make newer stuff
<greyback__> sil2100: ah I got silo38, I must have missed the notification, thanks
<sil2100> I think the ephemeral PPA task is actually on CI team's plate, so we just need to wait for them to find time
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: how's the 'delta' testing of the ubuntu-rtm image going?
<jibel> sil2100, we are doing a full run, there are too many updates to just to a delta
<jibel> sil2100, overall it's going well, there is a crash in HERE T&C when launched from the wizard
<cjwatson> slangasek,sil2100,ogra_: On the nusakan crontab issue: the only good reason for VCS/live divergence right now is that system-image needs to append a few things to the crontab, which don't make sense in lp:ubuntu-cdimage because they require tools from elsewhere.  I very strongly believe that that needs to be split out; as a first step, I would suggest getting a new "system-image" user created on nusakan, and then we can move all the ...
<cjwatson> ... system-image stuff across to there and it can have its own crontab
<cjwatson> infinity: Not sure I understand the question.  Live filesystem builds aren't really "in" an archive - they have an archive, but it's a source rather than a target.
<jibel> sil2100, almost 60% done
<cjwatson> slangasek,sil2100,ogra_: (then, at some point before precise goes out of support, we can first move system-image into prodstack with devopsolution, then cdimage)
<sil2100> jibel: crash? Didn't we fix that last time with the oxide upload?
<jibel> sil2100, it has been fixed, it a slightly different case
<jibel> +is
<sil2100> cjwatson: hm, I wouldn't mind splitting out the system-image stuff to its own crontab, although I must say that I'm only using these parts on the cdimage user anyway
<cjwatson> sil2100: I know, but they don't belong in the cdimage user
<cjwatson> sil2100: system-image was (IMO wrongly) deployed under the same user, probably because it was expedient
<cjwatson> sil2100: But there's really no good reason that it needs to be, and splitting it out to a separate user would be a good first step towards splitting it out to a separate machine
<sil2100> +1
<rsalveti> sil2100: I didn't allocate my silos, they were actually removed before the spreadsheet reset
<sil2100> rsalveti: ah, ok :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: so feel free to clean silo 34 and 36
<jibel> sil2100, on the spreadsheet, how is the request id generated for clicks and tarballs, it is missing on some lines
<jibel> ?
<sil2100> jibel: it's generated by a trainguard by a button-press, but I didn't do that as I knew the scripts weren't re-targetted
<sil2100> jibel: are you retargeting now?
<sil2100> rsalveti: ACK
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks for the info :)
<jibel> sil2100, I'm fixing the bot to create the cards for me
<jibel> sil2100, but without a request id there is no way to differentiate landings
<sil2100> jibel: I will be setting those as I was before if the bot will be retargetted - as mentioned, normally I was setting the UID everytime I saw the entry but didn't see any sense now since the scripts anyway didn't work
<sil2100> One moment
<jibel> sil2100, maybe we could just use a version number instead?
<jibel> sil2100, since G + H + a version should be unique
<jibel> and easier to parse by a human than a timestamp
<sil2100> For the UID?
<sil2100> What version number would you want to use?
<sil2100> Do you use the UID number as a human, or only in scripts?
<jibel> sil2100, for clicks it would be the version of the click package, for custom and device the same version that is on the image. If it makes sense. For standard silos, we can get the version from the PPA but for non-package landing it is nowhere
<sil2100> Well, the idea is that the UID is generated by a landing team member in the similar way as we assign silos, so that we still keep control of what lands
<sil2100> And I didn't want to diverge the UID mechanics from what we had in the main sheet
<jibel> sil2100, ack, no problem.
<boiko> is the latest vivid-proposed image broken on krillin for anyone else or is it just me?
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, yes, there is no real "target", but there's the source where it's built, as you say.  And if you configure extra_ppas via the json/API, then request a cdimage build, you get build-in-primary, wich those PPAs configured.  If you use EXTRA_PPAS="foo bar", you get foo and bar as PPAs, but the livefs built in foo, rather than primary.  That's the bit I was saying was unintuitively different.
<infinity> cjwatson: (And, indeed, is potential motivation to use EXTRA_PPAS instead of configuring the livefs via json, in case one wants, say, to be able to update livecd-rootfs/live-build in their PPA_
<infinity> )
<cjwatson> infinity: Oh, right - the archive is set in the requestBuild call, so you could reasonably change cdimage.livefs.live_build_lp_kwargs to try to fetch that from the livefs metadata if EXTRA_PPAS isn't set.
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, one could.  I still think "use the first PPA" is a magic behaviour, though.  Probably breaking out an ARCHIVE= that mirrors the API's archive= would make more sense, for when people really want the build to happen elsewhere.  (it also means you can build in ARCHIVE= without it being configured in the final product via extra_ppas)
<infinity> cjwatson: And I'll probably do that.  But was poking you to see if you had a good argument for the current behaviour before I break it. :P
<cjwatson> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997753/
<cjwatson> infinity: I think this is a reasonable default, but I have no problem with you adding ARCHIVE= that overrides it.  At the time I did this we didn't have a standard archive reference syntax.
<cjwatson> But now we do, so we might as well use it.
<fginther> slangasek, were you able to find what you needed regarding trunk branch transition to wily? If it helps to discuss over a hangout, I'm available
<jibel> sil2100, can you add the same headers to the 'Tarballs' tab than the pending tab?
<jibel> sil2100, row 3 of the pending sheet
<sil2100> jibel: hm, ok, I think I'll make it look exactly the same as the first sheet
<jibel> sil2100, works for me, I'd need uids for every new row too, otherwise the entry will be ignored
<sil2100> Sure, for the new ones I'll make sure we assign those :)
<dobey> fginther: hi. are all the config/job updates for wily done?
 * sil2100 drives home in a few mins
<fginther> dobey, we're still waiting on ISOs to be available to finish the work, but I can go ahead and move lp:unity-scope-click to wily if it's a blocker
<dobey> oh ok, so there are no jenkins slaves set up for wily yet?
<fginther> dobey, done, do you need an MP re-run?
<fginther> dobey, the builders are setup for wily
<dobey> i don't need an MP re-run, no. i'm just wondering so i can get landings through
<dobey> fginther: can you move lp:ubuntuone-credentials to wily too?
<dobey> oh i guess maybe lunch time over there now :)
<fginther> dobey, done
<fginther> and yes, your first ping found me at lunch
<ogra_> he has people-tracking-pings ?
 * ogra_ makes a note to get a pingshield 
<fginther> scary, isn'tit
<dobey> heh
<dobey> skynet is here.
<dobey> fginther: hmm, we do have an MP for lp:unity-scope-click that was created on friday, which doesn't seem to have been picked up by ps-jenkins bot still.
<dobey> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/unity-scope-click/utilize_cmake_extras/+merge/258049
<fginther> dobey, ack. I'll ask the current vanguard to take a look as it's unrelated to the original topic we were on from yesterday...
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<fginther> cihelp, please take a look at dobey's request on no CI for https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/unity-scope-click/utilize_cmake_extras/+merge/258049
<cprov> fginther: on it
<fginther> thanks
<dobey> cprov: any luck with that btw? i see it still hasn't been picked up yet
<cprov> dobey: yup, https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/unity-scope-click/utilize_cmake_extras/+merge/258049 just finished
<dobey> cprov: ah ok, thanks!
<cprov> dobey: I am not sure if the otto failure is genuine ... might be related with the missing ISO for wily.
<cprov> dobey: err, s/might be/is
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> but i would expect those to fail anyway
<dobey> they've always had problems with restarting unity8 and such
<ogra_> imgbot, map 191
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 191 maps to mako version: 225"
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 191 maps to generic_x86 version: 217"
<ogra_> imgbot, map 191 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 191 maps to krillin version: 204"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 191 maps to generic_x86 version: 193"
<ogra_> jhodapp, ^^
<jhodapp> ogra_, nice :)
<jhodapp> imgbot, map 186
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 186 maps to mako version: 220"
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 186 maps to generic_x86 version: 212"
<ogra_> (note it defaults to RTM)
<jhodapp> ogra_, how do you do vivid?
<ogra_> append vivid to the request
<ogra_> imgbot, map 186 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 186 maps to krillin version: 199"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 186 maps to generic_x86 version: 188"
<jhodapp> ogra_, perfect, thanks
<ogra_> i'll switch vivid to the default after RTM is gone
<rsalveti> nice
<ogra_> i should perhaps do that for #snappy too ;)
<jhodapp> ogra_, +1
<dobey> trainguards: can i get silos for lines 65/66, or we don't have silos available?
<robru> dobey: ah, there is just one available. which one do you want first?
<dobey> robru: 65, it'll go through fast
<robru> dobey: sorry for the delay, 36 is ready
<dobey> just started the build :)
<nik90> hey guys, is there a document/link which shows all hotfixes that are making its way into OTA-3.5 considering that QA is testing it this week?
<jhodapp> imgbot, map 180 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 180 maps to krillin version: 193"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 180 maps to generic_x86 version: 182"
<pmcgowan> nik90, https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww19-ota
<nik90> pmcgowan: ah thnx :)
<pmcgowan> np
<robru> dobey: sigh, I just noticed there are 6 silos that are assigned but totally idle (never built, ppas empty). I'll free those and assign your other one
<robru> dobey: no qa for 36?
<robru> actually I guess that makes sense for wily.
<dobey> robru: it's a simple change that only adds something to the autopilot helpers, the branch is from qa team, and no phone images for wily
<robru> dobey: right, thanks
<robru> publishing
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> i'll deal with the other one in the morning i guess. need to go now :)
<robru> dobey: ok, it's22 when you're ready
<dobey> k, thanks, i guess i can start the build now anyway, as that's easy :)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-rtm gates closed. Please ping us when you are ready for a silo.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-rtm gates closed. Please ping trainguards when you are ready for a silo.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, can I have a silo for line 67, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: https://youtu.be/rL5ZVljj4vg
<oSoMoN> :)
<robru> oSoMoN: ok, silo 4 prepped for you
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks man
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
<robru> alex-abreu: you around? I freed up some silos, but won't assign your requests until you confirm you're around to use them.
<alesage> trainguards not finding jhodapp's qtubuntu-media changes in silo 25, instead dialer-app: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11000786/ , something I missed?
<robru> alesage: dialer-app is coming from stable-phone-overlay, not silo 25.
<alesage> robru I missed a memo :) , can you instruct?
<robru> alesage: still looking, one sec
<robru> alesage: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-025/+packages not sure what's going on exactly, the package is there in vivid
<robru> alesage: so stable-phone-overlay is a blessed PPA that allows us to continue doing "vivid development" without actually destabilizing the official vivid archive. stuff published there gets rolled into phone images but not into desktop or server iimages.
<alesage> robru, this change should appear in a fresh flash?  or. . . ?
<robru> alesage: basically that's a red herring, it just means that dialer-app has been published since the last time an image was built.
<robru> or at least since the image you're using was built
<alesage> robru, hmpf sorry this overlay concept is new to me
<alesage> robru, is the citrain tool the correct one to use in this case?
<robru> alesage: no worries, it's just a PPA like any other, but it has special privileges.
<robru> alesage: yeah it should be the same as far as I know
<alesage> robru, o got it ok
<robru> alesage: can you try like "adb shell sudo apt-get install qtubuntu-media" or something? that package is in the PPA and it's newer than what's in the overlay, I'm not sure why citrain tool won't install it
<alesage> robru, but I think I'm missing the 25 intended change, if that makes sense
<alesage> right ok one sec
<robru> alesage: yeah, still trying to figure thatout
<alesage> robru http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11000879/
<alesage> possibly something newer came in and preempted?
<robru> alesage: oh, the overlay must have pinned it...
<alesage> aha
<robru> slangasek: ^^ can you comment on that paste? seems lower version from overlay PPA is winning over silo ppa version.
<robru> alesage: for now try "adb shell sudo apt-get install qtubuntu-media=0.7.1+15.04.20150428.1-0ubuntu1" and that should unblock you for testing that silo
<alesage> robru, many thanks
<robru> alesage: you're welcome
<slangasek> robru: hah oh boy
<slangasek> robru: yes, that's an unexpected side effect of the overlay being pinned
<robru> slangasek: what should we do? I guess citrain tool probably should disable overlay PPA, shouldn't it? since it also disables updates from main archive
<slangasek> no, the overlay ppa has to be enabled
<slangasek> the citrain tool could remove the pin
<robru> how do I go about that?
<slangasek> or else pin its own packages higher
<slangasek> robru: I haven't looked at the file paths, but it'll be /etc/apt/preferences or /etc/apt/preferences.d/<something>
<slangasek> robru: if the tool would add a higher pin for the silo, that would give the best / most consistent results
<robru> alesage: slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1452190 heh, reported already
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452190 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain tool needs to pin the silo with higher score than overlay PPA" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alex-abreu> robru, I am around
<robru> alex-abreu: great, want a silo? ;-)
<alex-abreu> robru, oh yes :)
<robru> alex-abreu: ok, 31 and 32
<alex-abreu> robru,  thx
<robru> alex-abreu: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-07
<bzoltan> Mirv:  the version separation MR is still having problems  ... feels a but strange https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2285/console
<Mirv> bzoltan: looks like a job for cihelp
<Mirv> network problems
<Mirv> bzoltan: oh, that was probably during the break that was announced
<Mirv> bzoltan: once again it's rebuilding
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thanks
<bzoltan> Mirv: Do you think if it is possible that the UITK packages built by CI/Jenkins are incompatible with the fresh image with the overlay PPA?
<Mirv> bzoltan: no, I don't know if MP:s are built using overlay PPA:s correctly or not
<bzoltan> Mirv: ok...do you know which channel has the standard vivid image without the overlay ppa?
<bzoltan> Mirv:   or maybe I just need to purge the PPA on the device
<ogra_> bzoltan, there is no such thing
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Good to know.. so CI/jenkins builds against a rootfs what is equivalent with the vivid+overlay?
<ogra_> yes, indeed, since that is what we work with
<ogra_> dropping the overlay PPA would mean going backwards in time ... to release day
<ogra_> we shouldnt have called it overlay :) it is an extension of the archive in this case
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I see. Thanks for the clarification... in this case my build artifects are to blame :) if something does not work after I install them
<Mirv> bzoltan: oh yes, the CI/jenkins definitely uses the latest image which include overlay, that's ture
<sil2100> ^ ignore that ;)
<tsdgeos> jibel: i was told that silo 39 would automagically appear in https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng because it's set as "QA needs to sign off" in the CI train spreadsheet, but maybe i missed something?
<tsdgeos> is there something i need to do?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: it should, but maybe the bot has some trouble today
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<sil2100> jibel: maybe the yesterday's switch of the bot got things broken?
<jibel> sil2100, no I didn't push it into production.
<jibel> sil2100, brendand_ disabled it because we cannot login to LP from the instance it is running on
<sil2100> jibel: oh? What happened? Firewall changes?
<jibel> sil2100, it seems to be an issue in wadllib on precise
<jibel> tsdgeos, ^^ as soon as the bot is back the card will be created
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! We seem to be missing the .changes file for 192 :)
<ogra_> oops, will fix
<ogra_> imgbot, status 192 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-05-07 02:03:11 UTC, Finished: 2015-05-07 02:55:51 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/26200
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/192.changes
<ogra_> fixed :)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<davmor2> sil2100: ogra_  says fixed, what that actually means is until you look away from the screen or need to use it ;)
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could I get wily silo 34 reconfigured please? I've added a new MR for cmake-extras
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: should be done, yw!
<cjwatson> jibel: that seems a little improbable - e.g. snakefruit is a very heavy user of launchpadlib and is on precise
<didrocks> fginther: hey, again the i386 machine is broken, I tried to reuse the snapshot revert job to bring it up again, but seems it didn't want to start the jenkins slave job (ps-trusty-desktop-revert-snapshot-daily/1182/console). This job started successfully multiple times yesterday, not sure what happened…
<pete-woods> random question, but does anyone know what LP is actually up to when packages are built, but not published in a PPA?
<pete-woods> are we waiting on some sort of cron timer or something like that?
<didrocks> pete-woods: from what I know, there is a cron timer going over all ppas and doing the actual archive publication
<didrocks> (and so, the time depends on how many ppas need to publish new binary packages, a little bit similar than the archive itself)
<pete-woods> I guess there's also a fair amount of if you git the start of a "tick" you wait a long time
<pete-woods> but if you are near the end, then great
<pete-woods> *hit
<didrocks> yeah, depends if you are lucky or not :)
<didrocks> that's one of the reason the train (if that part didn't change) is actually checking the archive file itself to say "published"
<pete-woods> right, that explains that then :)
<cjwatson> Indeed.  The publisher takes non-zero time.
<cjwatson> And there are a lot of PPAs.
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<davmor2> sil2100, john-mcaleely: krillin vivid device tarball is good
<davmor2> cwayne: did you update the vivid krillin custom tarball at all?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, o/
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you can push!
<davmor2> sil2100: there were a couple of issues highlighted but they already exist in the default image, mms/3g fails if there is no password in the apn config and the video issue that jhodapp is getting the blame for even if it is qtmedia :D
<davmor2> sil2100: these won't block this landing but would block ota4 just as a heads up
<jhodapp> davmor2, ha...confirmed that it is qtmultimedia...I found the build number that introduced that regression so now I'm trying to figure out what broke it
<davmor2> sil2100: see told you he'd blame qt, I still say it's all jhodapp 's fault cause it's multimedia and leave it at that ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, no comment
<davmor2> jhodapp: nice work thought on a plus side :)
<davmor2> though even
<jhodapp> davmor2, thanks :)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> Blame Mirv !
<cwayne> davmor2, i built the proposed one at the same time as the other one yesterday
<davmor2> cwayne: so the one in vivid is good then cool, I'll test that after an emulator and mako sanity run
<cwayne> davmor2, sil2100: btw ogra_ brought to my attention some missing translations from the new custom we pushed the other day :/  I have a fix ready in case it's critical
<sil2100> cwayne: uh, missing translations in RTM?
<cwayne> sil2100, yeah :/
<sil2100> cwayne: are those missing for all languages?
<cwayne> sil2100, 1 string, yeah
<jhodapp> sil2100, I am blaming Mirv :)
<jhodapp> Mirv, ping
<Mirv> jhodapp: pong
<jhodapp> Mirv, hey, the last qtmultimedia upload on krillin vivid image #193 broke playback of ubuntu touch camera recorded videos
<jhodapp> Mirv, what was that update for?
<Mirv> jhodapp: don't ask me, I wasn't involved ;) rsalveti's landing
<Mirv> debian/patches/debian/patches/qgstreamercapturesession_avoid_race_eos.patch
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok :)
<Mirv> so a fix to bug #1433563
<ubot5> bug 1433563 in Canonical System Image "QAudioRecorder recording hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433563
<jhodapp> Mirv, oh right
<jhodapp> Mirv, I'll talk to him thanks
<jhodapp> rsalveti, let me know when you're online
<Mirv> it moves one line around https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/kubuntu-packaging/qgstreamercapturesession_avoid_race_eos/+merge/256881
<rsalveti> jhodapp: Mirv: just krillin?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> that was required to fix audio recording
<rsalveti> doesn't make any sense
<rsalveti> to be device specific
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, but it seems to have broken video playback
<rsalveti> but that code is only executed in the end of the pipeline
<rsalveti> or when pausing
<rsalveti> did we really validate that reverting that package fixes it?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I traced it using gdb and then confirmed by finding the build number
<jhodapp> rsalveti, not yet, about to do that
<rsalveti> easy to rebuild that package and change that line
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok...I'm on krillin image 192 right now and it doesn't display this broken behavior...so I'm going to upgrade just this package next
<rsalveti> imgbot: map 190
<rsalveti> imgbot: map 190 vivid
<rsalveti> nah
<rsalveti> imgbot, map 190 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 190 maps to krillin version: 203"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 190 maps to generic_x86 version: 192"
<rsalveti> imgbot, map 180 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 180 maps to krillin version: 193"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 180 maps to generic_x86 version: 182"
<rsalveti> imgbot, map 179 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 179 maps to krillin version: 193"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 179 maps to generic_x86 version: 182"
<rsalveti> imgbot, map 178 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 178 maps to krillin version: 191"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 178 maps to generic_x86 version: 180"
<rsalveti> no 192 for krillin haha
 * davmor2 takes away rsalveti 's right to abuse the bot
<jhodapp> rsalveti, hmm, it downloaded and installed a 192
<rsalveti> jhodapp: that probably means we had a device tarball update
<rsalveti> which would cause the version bump
<jhodapp> rsalveti, hmm, ok...so it's not your qtmultimedia update but it is something in that build #
<rsalveti> that would be my guess
<jhodapp> rsalveti, just upgraded the packages for qtmultimedia and it still plays
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah looking at your change there's no way it could be that
<rsalveti> so we need to understand what changed at the device tarball side
<jhodapp> rsalveti, the bug is in a different part of qtmultimedia...it's not creating the QSGVideoNode instance
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, where do you see those changes?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: would need to track barajas
<rsalveti> jhodapp: john-mcaleely might be able to help you
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, ping
<john-mcaleely> jhodapp, pong
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, trying to track the device tarball changes for krillin build #193
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, how/where can I see what changed?
<john-mcaleely> #193 on which channel?
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, vivid-proposed
<john-mcaleely> jhodapp, Description: ubuntu=20150507,device=20150326-f0c5ba5,custom=20150507,version=205
<john-mcaleely> not 192
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, not 192?
<john-mcaleely> 192 is not latest in ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed
<john-mcaleely> for krillin
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, right, trying to trace a bug
<john-mcaleely> aha, ok
<john-mcaleely> jhodapp, that device tarball is
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150326-f0c5ba5.changes
<john-mcaleely> Description: ubuntu=20150421,device=20150326-f0c5ba5,custom=20150421,version=192
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, what's the version after that?
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, can I see that too?
<john-mcaleely> jhodapp, http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin.build
<john-mcaleely> shows that is the current device tarball
<john-mcaleely> there's one I'm *about* to publish
<jhodapp> ok
<john-mcaleely> but it's not live
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, the latest has no description inline
<jhodapp> just a hash
<ogra_> there should be a matching .changes file in the same dir ...
<jhodapp> ogra_, don't see one for latest
<john-mcaleely> jhodapp, the hash matches
<john-mcaleely> jhodapp, (otp)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150326-f0c5ba5.changes
<ogra_> that is the one matching the build id
<jhodapp> oh I get it
<jhodapp> right
<ogra_> 5f3d334 Disabling CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP to avoid the flood of vt-switch events from logind
<ogra_> perhaps this ?
<rsalveti> nops
<jhodapp> no nothing in there looks suspicious
<ogra_> (assuming you look for rge black video issue)
<rsalveti> I think it's just easier to bisect the barajas tree
<jhodapp> yeah, playing recorded videos
<ogra_> rsalveti, why nops, how do you know dropping that option doesnt perhaps disable other CONSOLE options in the config ?
<fginther> sil2100, so with the phone images staying on vivid, is there a plan to keep the pre-merge CI on vivid as well? Or should trunks move to wily and we should create SRU branches for vivid?
<ogra_> (perhaps one that affcts the codecs)
<jhodapp> ogra_, well the issue is qtmultimedia isn't creating the QSGVideoNode instance
<jhodapp> ogra_, that much I know already
<sil2100> fginther: hey, so I don't have any definite guidelines from higher-ups and I don't want to enforce my own policies
<rsalveti> ogra_: because I did that change :-)
<ogra_> heh, ok
<rsalveti> and that is also on RTM
<ogra_> what was ppl_agent again ?
<fginther> sil2100, heh :-).  I've been poking steve about this, but his apparently been busy with other things
<sil2100> fginther: so for now let's leave CI on vivid until we have a clear understanding ;)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, why do you think the culprit might be in the device tarball for this bug?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: because there is no rootfs update for 192
<sil2100> fginther: yeah, he mentioned that we still need to figure it out
<rsalveti> when we get a version bump like this, it is either device tarball or custom tarball updates
<rsalveti> since we don't have a custom in there
<jhodapp> rsalveti, right but 192 works fine
<rsalveti> imgbot, map 178 vivid
<jhodapp> rsalveti, it's 193 that is broken
<rsalveti> imgbot, map 179 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 178 maps to krillin version: 191"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 178 maps to generic_x86 version: 180"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 179 maps to krillin version: 193"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 179 maps to generic_x86 version: 182"
<rsalveti> oh, 192 is fine?
<jhodapp> yes
<rsalveti> but you updated the package and still worked right?
<jhodapp> yes
<rsalveti> there is no changelog for 179
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/180.changes
<rsalveti> just 180
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, it's 180
<ogra_> so 179 was a device or custom tarball
<jhodapp> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/180.changes
<rsalveti> right, which is why I was thinking it was an issue with the device tarball
<jhodapp> rsalveti, let me try upgrading the rest of the packages from the 180 diff and see if any of those break it...if not then yes I agree it's device or custom
<rsalveti> cool, alright
<ogra_> rsalveti, 180 was a custom tarball
<ogra_> well, 179 i mean
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> actually ... 180 was custom and rootfs at the same time
<ogra_> 179: version_detail": "ubuntu=20150409,device=20150326-f0c5ba5,custom=20150409,version=179"
<ogra_> 180: "version_detail": "ubuntu=20150410,device=20150326-f0c5ba5,custom=20150410,version=180"
<ogra_> device didnt change at all
<rsalveti> do we get any denials?
<kenvandine> rvr, you're the last to comment on the card for vivid silo 15, it's still under testing, not blocked but nobody is assigned?
<kenvandine> rvr, did it get forgotten? :-p
<rvr> kenvandine: It's confusing... That's actually a trick to calculate how much time does it take to test silos.
<john-mcaleely> jhodapp, sorry
<john-mcaleely> jhodapp, did you find what you needed?
<rvr> kenvandine: The QA team was busy doing other things these days
<rsalveti> ogra_: jhodapp: if we get denials it could be related with custom
<john-mcaleely> or still seeking?
<kenvandine> rvr, ok, just making sure it's not forgotten. that wasn't clear
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, still trying to narrow down what caused the bug...I'm good for now but will probably have another question soon
<jhodapp> rsalveti, apparmor denials?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i think we're fine ... device didnt change around the time the issue started
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yes
<jhodapp> rsalveti, let me check that next
<john-mcaleely> ah, right. ok
<john-mcaleely> I'm slightly off the hook then
<jhodapp> john-mcaleely, for now ;p
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so, I got distracted. is now a good time still for the new vivid krillin tarball?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, nope, none of those packages cause the regression
<jhodapp> rsalveti, if I download the device and custom tarballs for 193, how do can I manually flash those?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: there is a device argument in ubuntu device flash
<jhodapp> rsalveti, alright
<rsalveti> --device-tarball
<rsalveti> there is also one for custom
<rsalveti> just flash without --wipe/bootstrap
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome thanks
<rsalveti> then you can easily test and validate your environment
<jhodapp> rsalveti, indeed
<fginther> sil2100, slangasek, we really need an answer on how to handle this vivid-wily transition. It's blocking other wily work and may lead to confusion for the upstream teams as well until we have a clear direction. I'm happy to discuss alternative approaches.
<sil2100> fginther: +1
<fginther> didrocks, the i386 node is working again. I had to fix a larger problem of a full disk :-(
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, davmor2 krillin-vivid tarball pushed
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: \o/ thanks :)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: \o/
<renatu> hey guys since, jenkis is not in a good shape (most of autopilots tests fail to run due some wrong configuration or network errors) can we disable the autopilots on jenkins and just keep the output debian files? This will save us a lot of time
<robru> cihelp ^
<fginther> renatu, can you point to a specific example so that I know which tests you are referring to?
<charles> trainguards, could I get silos for spreadsheet rows 61 and 62? I added these to the spreadsheet earlier but looks like the silo request fell in the bitbucket
<charles> eg, no request ids for those rows
<charles> yay
<robru> charles: 16 and 35
<Ursinha> renatu: opa :) we're investigating the networking issues now (things got bad after the rack move yesterday), if you point us to the failing jobs we can have a look
<charles> robru, thanks :)
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<sil2100> robru: you woke up for the meeting? :)
<alan_g> trainguards Silo 021 testing done. You can publish.
<sil2100> alan_g: ACK!
<robru> sil2100: well it's not like I can read meeting cancellation emails while I sleep!
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> robru: don't publis silo 21
<sil2100> alan_g: hm, why is it set to not needing QA sign-off?
<alan_g> because camako set that. (He says only needed for RTM)
<renatu> fgimenez, Ursinha, ok let me try a new build, I will ping you if still falling. Thanks
<sil2100> alan_g: it's a big landing, right? Anything that's not a 100%-risk-free change shouldn't land without QA sign-off
<sil2100> alan_g: no, we require sign-off for vivid since 2 months ;) Since we'll be switching our stable branch to vivid in the next weeks
<sil2100> alan_g: only landings to wily currently don't need QA
<sil2100> But wily is more like hm, a playground right now
<alan_g> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> alan_g: anyway, no harm done :)
<sil2100> alan_g: if anything, the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess docs are up-to-date with current policies
<robru> alesage: Mirv: slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/fix-overlay-pinning/+merge/258514 can you guys take a look at this one-liner?
<sil2100> robru: looks goodish, but just in case I wouldn't put the pin priority that high ;) But that's just cosmetics
<robru> sil2100: yeah I wasn't sure what a good number would be. needs to be at least 1002 to beat the overlay ppa pin, but then i thought maybe some space inbetween would be prudent
<alesage> robru, just taking it for a spin
<robru> alesage: thanks
<robru> alesage: so you should expect a mix of overlay PPA packages and silo ppa packages, perhaps similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11011081/
<didrocks> fginther: argh, anything I can do to help preventing this?
<didrocks> fginther: and thanks!
<fginther> didrocks, the host system is just missing some active monitoring. It was a different VM that had become out of control and was consuming too much disk
<didrocks> fginther: ah ok, not those vm's faults then! Good to know and that explains why I couldn't restart it myself :)
<alan_g> sil2100: just checking my understanding: the policy you referred me to says QA sign-off for /1/ "TRAINCON-0" and /2/ "For all landings to the ubuntu-rtm branch". Is it wrong?
<sil2100> alan_g: hah! Ok, you found one place where it's not modified ;) The landing instructions in the first section have it explained
<sil2100> alan_g: thanks for mentioning, let me change that, this part was always managed by QA
<alan_g> sil2100: yw :)
<robru> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/?C=M;O=A raw json with mp lists
<dobey> trainguards: can i get a reconfig for ubuntu/landing-022 please? had to do a merge and resubmit for one MP to resolve a conflict
<robru> dobey: you have permission to reconfigure as long as you're not adding a new project
<dobey> robru: how do i reconfigure then? i don't see a link for that on the dashboard or in the spreadsheet
<robru> dobey: "Landing Tools" menu in the spreadsheet. just click the right row first.
<dobey> "This app needs authorization to run"
<dobey> oh, i have to log in again in google, ok
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i guess it didn't work
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> cihelp: are the silo PPAs being cross-compiled for arm?
<ogra_> nothing is cross compiled in the official infra
<ogra_> it is always native
<ogra_> there are virtualized armhf PPAs though ... i dont think the silos are vitrual
<dobey> hmm
<robru> dobey: silos are definitely devirt, that's a security requirement for publishing in ubuntu archive.
<robru> dobey: also silos >30 are new, are you seeing a problem there? hopefully they weren't misconfigured when they were created.
<dobey> this error doesn't make any sense then; and i'm not sure why it's happening. and i don't have a wily on arm anywhere to really test it
<dobey> robru: this is in 22
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/205880848/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.unity-scope-click_0.1.1%2B15.10.20150507.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robru> dobey: definitely devirt then
<robru> dobey: hmm, that is tricky. the only way I know to fix those is to have it installed on a device and poke at it with apt. time to do-release-upgrade on a phone? ;-)
<dobey> yeah; the error makes sense to me only in the context of cross-build though; and a new version of ubuntuone-credentials was even released last night into wily without any problems :-/
<dobey> robru: yeah, i guess i'll have to debootstrap a chroot on a phone to see
<dobey> also, debootstrap is a weird name for a tool that actually bootstraps something :P
<robru> dobey: heh
<robru> dobey: oh, the ubuntuone-credentials was only published 4 hours ago, maybe this is a transient error due to running the build before the package fully published? might be worth trying the build one more time before mucking with debootstrap
<dobey> oh, is publishing to the ports archive that slow?
<robru> dobey: well I'm not sure exactly at what time your build was started.
<dobey> robru: very recently; and i've already tried to rebuild once
<robru> dobey: oh if you already rebuilt it then I dunno, sorry. yeah try debootstrap
<robru> brb
<dobey> yeah, and looking at ports server, the packages are already there; and these are coming from ftpmaster.internal anyway (though maybe ftpmaster.internal is behind?)
<jhodapp> imgbot, map 181 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 181 maps to krillin version: 195"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 181 maps to generic_x86 version: 184"
<dobey> well, at least making a wily chroot isn't too bad; i already had a vivid chroot, so just copying it and then tweaking sources.list and doing dist-upgrade works well enough to get a chroot fairly quickly
<dobey> robru: so fun. in a wily chroot on my nexus4, i added the landing-022 ppa, and did apt-get build-dep unity-scope-click, and it's installing everything just fine :-/
<dobey> so trying to build again :-/
<dobey> bah, it's still failing :(
<robru> dobey: sorry, that's gone beyond my skill level. maybe infinity or cjwatson can give some more insight into that.
<dobey> yeah, or wgrant when he shows up
<dobey> would be nice if the lp builders were configured to output verbose apt error messages for these things
<cjwatson> ogra_: even virtualised PPAs aren't cross-compiled
<ogra_> cjwatson, thats what i said
<ogra_> (i think)
<cjwatson> ogra_: you implied that virtualisation or not was somehow relevant to dobey's question; it isn't, neither virt nor devirt are cross-compiled
<cjwatson> dobey: heh, the problem is you can't really get apt to be very verbose in a useful way without considerable logic
<cjwatson> dobey: easiest way is to build a chdist instance locally with the appropriate sources.list and play with that
<dobey> cjwatson: chdist would be different from my existing wily chroot somehow?
<cjwatson> yes, you can easily set one up for a different architecture etc.
<cjwatson> can't seem to get it to go wrong here though
<dobey> well i've got the chroot on my phone, so it's armhf already. but i can't get it to fail there either :-/
<dobey> so i don't know what else to do at this point
<cjwatson> I'm continuing to investigate in between evening stuff
<dobey> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> dobey: it seems OK here too, retrying
<dobey> i've rebuilt (via ci train dash) 3 times now with the same failure
<cjwatson> dobey: looking at recent archive changes, there's a pretty good chance that this was due to arch skew in -proposed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib-networking/2.45.1-1, which only just built ~50 minutes ago
<cjwatson> prior to that there were several hours where it was skewed on amd64 vs. armhf
<dobey> oh, is -proposed being pulled in here too?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> did your chroot include that?
<cjwatson> anyway, it's building now
<cjwatson> and is past the previous failure
<dobey> ah, ok. no, i don't have -proposed in my chroot
<dobey> i thought the PPA builders didn't have proposed enabled
<cjwatson> this isn't a property of the builders
<cjwatson> it's a property of the PPA
<cjwatson> and all the silos are configured with -proposed enabled by default, because otherwise there is no way to execute library transitions involving silos
<dobey> ok. well now i know that the silos are configured that way :)
<cjwatson> it can be turned off temporarily if need be, but usually better not to
<dobey> thanks again
<cjwatson> dobey: here's the chdist procedure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11013254/
<cjwatson> you can then play around fairly arbitrarily with apt-get's resolver; you just can't actually install any packages, so say no to its prompt
<dobey> ok
<robru> cjwatson: thanks for following that up, so i guess i was right originally, just needed time before rebuilding? How can i check that in the future?
<fginther> slangasek, another ping on the vivid to wily transition question. I see that some projects (like lp:indicator-sound) have already moved to wily and have created 15.04 SRU branch, but most have not. Is this just something that needs to be transition on a case-by-case basis?
<slangasek> fginther: ok, so I finally found time to look up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Landing_your_change_to_Ubuntu_RTM
<slangasek> fginther: the policy shouldn't change, just the names; so projects can either have a single branch landing both places, or use separate branches
<fginther> slangasek, cool, so if I understand correctly, the first action is to land the change into the development release (which is now wily). To me that implies that everything should be wily based and then use a separate branch only in cases where it is needed.
<pmcgowan> fginther, are you talking phone releases? if so everything needs to land i the vivid PPA as we won't release from wily
<fginther> pmcgowan, that is what I'm talking about.
<fginther> pmcgowan, will the upstream projects ignore wily at this time?
<pmcgowan> fginther, ok so we will pretty much land everythign both places from what I undestand
<fginther> pmcgowan, ok, that clarifies things a bit
<pmcgowan> fginther, but landing to vivid will not be the exception, so sounds like single branch two landings
<pmcgowan> or whatever the project wants I suppose
<fginther> pmcgowan, it's sounds like the preferred approach would be to build single branches against both wily and (vivid + overlay_PPA)
<pmcgowan> I suspect so
<pmcgowan> default case
<fginther> pmcgowan, thanks
<sil2100> pmcgowan: is that a final decision? I mean, I guess that's one way I understood it, but I want to know if that's the guideline
<sil2100> Since I heard multiple conflicting things
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we need to keep wily up to date or we will suffer later, I am not sure how much testing we will devote to it
<pmcgowan> sil2100, but we release from vivid for the foreseeable future
<awe> hey sil2100, was wondering who should do the NM copy per slangasek's last email.  I can do, but wasn't sure if I had permissions to do so?  We also probably want to copy from vivid-security as opposed to vivid
<awe> ( I think as vivid-security and vivid-updates both have 4ubuntu15.1 vs 4ubuntu15 in vivid )
<sil2100> awe: I can do it if anything, not sure if I'll be able to do the copy today still since it's past midnight, but I'll try
<sil2100> If not then I'll copy it tomorrow in the morning if you don't mind :)
<awe> sil2100, yea...no worries about doing it tomorrow, that'd be fine thanks
<awe> get some sleep1
<rsalveti> robru: hey, can you try assigning silo for line 69?
<rsalveti> not really able to load the page to assign silos here
<rsalveti> not sure if slow, but trying to load the configure page for more than 2 minutes already
<Ursinha> fginther: I wonder if something changed in the lab that you might need vpn to access ci-train.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> robru: best is probably to follow the paste I showed so that you can dig through things with apt-get
<cjwatson> robru: I don't have a straightforward script for you though
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<robru> rsalveti: sorry, was out. looks like you got it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-08
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, ci-train kind of doesn't work properly without vpn
<robru> rsalveti: no? I use it without the vpn all the time.
<rsalveti> well, Ursinha was able to reproduce the issue as well
<rsalveti> not sure if already fixed
<robru> rsalveti: must be a problem with your internet or something. Vpn routes around breakage i guess.
<rsalveti> we tested with different internet networks though
<robru> rsalveti: but they were all in Brazil, right?
<rsalveti> let me test again
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> maybe dns issues?
<rsalveti> if the ip changed
<robru> rsalveti: ip should be fixed as far as i know. It's loading fine for me.
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, working fine now
<imgbot> === IMAGE 193 building (started: 20150508-02:10) ===
<rsalveti> alright, publishing
<robru> hah, down to two RTM silos.
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 275 building (started: 20150508-03:15) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 193 DONE (finished: 20150508-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/193.changes ===
<veebers> trainguards: I can't seem to find the button to push to reconfigure my silo :-P Can someone point it out to me please
<robru> veebers: "landing tools" menu
 * veebers looks
<veebers> robru: am I looking at the spreadsheet or here? http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-018
<veebers> oh, it is because Federico fired up the silo and not me?
<robru> veebers: the menu is in the spreadsheet
<robru> Anybody can run reconfigure. Just make sure you're signed in
<veebers> ah ok, let me double check now :-)
<veebers> robru: ah I see, it's up there with the 'normal' menu :-) very nice
<robru> veebers: yeah moving it there improved the scalability of the spreadsheet scripts
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 275 DONE (finished: 20150508-04:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/275.changes ===
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. how would I go about changing my mind about the target distro for a landing? i.e. I want to target vivid overlay, rather than wily
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Well, sadly this is a bit more complicated, as it requires re-assigning the silo since the packages need to be completely rebuilt
<sil2100> I mean, it's not a complicated operation
<sil2100> Just needs you to re-do everything
<sil2100> Building and testing
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, that's not a problem
<sil2100> pete-woods: which silo?
<pete-woods> I hadn't got around to testing yet, just managed to get the thing building! (was fighting a parallel build cmake issue)
<pete-woods> sil2100: 34
<davmor2> pete-woods: can't you just land the same thing again in vivid overlay as it would need to land in wily too right?
<Mirv> so far the word has been indeed that everything in vivid overlay will go to wily (hopefully soon, I just got a pending item that relies on this)
<sil2100> Yeah, so the plans finally clarify regarding that
<pete-woods> davmor2: sure, but I'd rather test with an actual phone, as opposed to just hoping it all works and land into wily
<pete-woods> I'm assuming we don't have wily phone images yet, right?
<sil2100> Yesterday Pat said that it's as I originally understood it, that there will be only one trunk for each project targetting vivid overlay
<sil2100> And just getting the same stuff landed in parallel to wily
<popey> sil2100: we are having a landing call today right?
<sil2100> popey: yeah, a quick one probably
<popey> ok, i have a thing
<popey> :)
<sil2100> davmor2: the problem with that approach is that we're not ready infra-wise, we have a limited silo resource and no tools to land in two places at once
<sil2100> Especially hat wily and vivid won't be binary compatible soon
<sil2100> I think we need a dual-build functionality in the train
<sil2100> pete-woods: I'll assign a new silo for you for vivid
<pete-woods> sil2100: awesome, thanks! you can probably nuke the wily one for now
<pete-woods> I just don't really feel comfortable directing my landings directly there right now, without the ability to test it
<sil2100> Done
<sil2100> pete-woods: ^
<pete-woods> sil2100: awesome, thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_, jibel: meeting?
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> One moment
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm listening to the political rants since a while :P
<jibel> davmor2, not today, I'm off :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: well you could build both in the same silo, given that they're different series
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, that's the dual-build scenario I mentioned
<sil2100> :)
<mzanetti> cihelp: It seems our OAuth key expired in the reminders-app's jenkins job. Who can help?
<mzanetti> s/key/token/
<psivaa> mzanetti: i'll take a look, if it's going to take longer, i'll leave it for the vanguard
<mzanetti> psivaa, cool, thanks... consumer key/secret should still be valid. server is "sandbox.evernote.com" too still
<psivaa> mzanetti: could you give me the job link please
<mzanetti> psivaa, hmm, I think that's the main job http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/reminders-app-ci/
<mzanetti> psivaa, the one fails is that one: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2724/?#showFailuresLink
<mzanetti> sadly I don't know where the credentials are placed
<oSoMoN> did you guys know about http://www.ci-train.org/ ?
<psivaa> mzanetti: i could not find the root cause, but i dont think it's on us,
<psivaa> mzanetti: the http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/272:20150504:20150408-4f14058/508/reminders/236790/ also has the same failure
<psivaa> mzanetti: probably needs further debugging, may be QA?
<mzanetti> dpm, can you shed some light how this has been set up back then? ^^
<mzanetti> dpm, seems the tokens expired and our jobs don't pass any more
<Mirv> oSoMoN: nice find! :)
<oSoMoN> and googling for "ci airline" (hint hint) returns www.china-airlines.com/en/ :)
<davmor2> sil2100: cwayne: Vivid custom tarball is good
<oSoMoN> trainguards: are you aware the "citrain device-upgrade" doesn’t work any longer with the overlay PPA? it has a higher priority than any silo, so packages are not upgraded if there is already an older version in the overlay PPA
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes, bug #1452190, it just got fixed in wily
<ubot5> bug 1452190 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain tool needs to pin the silo with higher score than overlay PPA" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452190
<Mirv> and who would be on vivid anymore? ;)
<oSoMoN> right, my bad for sticking to such an old and unmaintained release on my laptop :)
<Mirv> one can install the .deb on vivid too from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+build/7400672
<oSoMoN> thx, I’ll do that
<oSoMoN> Mirv, there are two debs, do I need both?
<oSoMoN> nevermind, stupid question
<oSoMoN> Mirv, do you happen to know how I can verify which updates went into image #199 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/?C=M;O=D
<Mirv> imgbot: map 186 vivid
<Mirv> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<Mirv> imgbot, map 186 vivid
<Mirv> hmm
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 186 maps to krillin version: 199"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 186 maps to generic_x86 version: 188"
<Mirv> oh
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/186.changes
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<dpm> mzanetti, psivaa, let me have a look.
<dpm> mzanetti, psivaa, back then I requested an API key from Evernote for testing purposes, which I handed over to balloons. He and elopio_ (mostly Leo) were working on these lower-level tests
<dpm> I guess we can easily test if the token has expired by using those credentials to log in
<mzanetti> not really... it would generate a new token
<dpm> ah right
<mzanetti> the consumer key/secret are still valid. we'd just need to create a new token and place that into the job
<mzanetti> and that's the question: where?
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, in that case I don't know what happens in Jenkins behind the scenes. For this particular one, I think it was fginther who set it up
<dpm> IIRC we keep the production API key private behind jenkins, and then we inject it in the code while building the click package
<dpm> bbiab
 * sil2100 goes off for an early lunch
<psivaa> dpm: mzanetti: ok, i've created a task for this
<dpm> psivaa, not sure what a task means in this context. Could you elaborate?
<psivaa> dpm: ohh, sorry. for the vanguard to take it up
<dpm> ok, thanks psivaa
<popey> psivaa: this is blocking us landing fixes which we need to land in the store. We have user data loss bugs in that new version. So could you indicate high priority on the task please?
<psivaa> popey: sure, i'll do that
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, sil2100: mail sent to lists hopefully rvr is happy with the fix and I'm happy with sanity
<davmor2> sil2100: did the new tarball from cwayne get in with the translated string do you know?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, excellent
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: ^ hold off for one second till sil2100 answers that one though
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, I don't do anything anyway, until he does the promotion step :-)
<tvoss> Mirv, ping
<rvr> davmor2: I'm happy :)
<rvr> sil2100: Yeah, do you know which component was translated? cwayne wanted me to check
<davmor2> rvr: new scopes I think he noticed there was a missing string
 * tvoss wonders if a trainguard is around
<Mirv> tvoss: pong
<rvr> davmor2: New scopes weren't translated at all
<rvr> And remain that way
<davmor2> rvr: yeah I think it was a fix so it could be
<greyback> trainguards: can I get reconfigure for vivid silo 38 please, I added the -gles twin
<Mirv> greyback: sure
<greyback> Mirv: thanks
 * Mirv suggests tvoss to highlight trainguards with requests directly instead of the slower ICMP protocol handshake
<tvoss> Mirv, true :)
<cwayne> rvr, the new translation is "Where am I" from nearby
<rvr> cwayne: Ah
<rvr> checking
<rvr> cwayne: Still in English
<rvr> cwayne: 275
<rvr> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> huh
<davmor2> sil2100: did you not see this line <davmor2> sil2100: did the new tarball from cwayne get in with the translated string do you know?
<sil2100> davmor2: let me check, I thought it got signed off yesterday
<sil2100> ...actualy it didn't I think
<davmor2> sil2100: there was john-mcaleely 's tarball.
<davmor2> cwayne: did you actually add a line to the spreadsheet for that fix?
<sil2100> davmor2: I think there was only an IRC ping
<cwayne> blargh i forgot to do the spreadsheet
<cwayne> yeah, sorry, my bad
<sil2100> The custom still needs to land, but it's only a translation fix
<sil2100> So I wait with copying to RC
<davmor2> sil2100: cwayne okay, so rvr do you want to grab that fix it will be in ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed-customized/  you'll just need to give it a quick once over make sure you are happy with the where am I on the nearby scope if you give that a thumbs up I'm happy
<Mirv> cihelp tvoss is reporting is failing http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ningbo-vivid-armhf-ci/40/console which it shouldn't do if the vivid in question would be vivid+overlay like it should
<rvr> davmor2: Installing
<davmor2> rvr: awesome thanks
<davmor2> sil2100, john-mcaleely: when the man from del-monte^w rvr says it is good feel free to pick on cwayne till he lands it :)
<rvr> lol
<rvr> davmor2: The catchphrase also got popular in Spain when I was a child
<davmor2> rvr: :)
<rvr> sil2100: cwayne: "Dónde estoy"... The man from Del Monte says "yes".
<cwayne> yay yay yay sil2100 can i push the button
 * cwayne loves pushing the button
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cwayne: please :)
 * sil2100 waits for the custom to be pushed to push his own buttonz
<cwayne> ze button, it has been pushed
 * sil2100 waits
<sil2100> Come ooon importer
<davmor2> cwayne: did you push the button on the vivid version too?
<davmor2> rvr: you rock thanks dude
<rvr> :)
<cwayne> davmor2, ah did i miss the +1 for that one?
<cwayne> id love to push that
<davmor2> <davmor2> sil2100: cwayne: Vivid custom tarball is good
<cwayne> davmor2, derp sorry, sil2100 can i push that button too
<davmor2> cwayne: also check the spread sheet for the passed qa bit too :)
<sil2100> Yeah ;)
<cwayne> aw man, get to push two buttons today
<cwayne> what a day
<cwayne> pushed.
<davmor2> cwayne: that's why the spread sheet is so important, of course when robru finishes the awesome new version that will become the new important instead :)
<cwayne> davmor2, yeah, sorry i need to get it back in my head to use it, just that the last 2 or so times it was borked :/
<davmor2> cwayne: man that twice as much work as normal ;) do you need a rest?
<cwayne> davmor2, i do, I really do :P
<fginther> Mirv, thanks, we'll look into getting the PPA added
<pete-woods> trainguards: sorry to be asking again, but could I get vivid silo 015 reconfigured? I added another bug fix to it (as an upstream blocker got unblocked)
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it
<pete-woods> extra MR for indicator-network
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
<dobey> Mirv: uhm. silo 16?
<dobey> Mirv: maybe my silo didn't reconfigure properly and something is still looking at the old mp?
<sil2100> dobey: what do you mean? I just assigned silo 16 for charles
<dobey> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/adt-int-tests/+merge/254822/comments/645466
<sil2100> dobey: I think it was published already, as the silo was free when I did the assignment
<sil2100> So it seems all was ok with it
<dobey> sil2100: my landing wasn't in 16 ever, which is why i'm confused by Mirv's comment there :)
<sil2100> Maybe someone cleared things out
<sil2100> ...or that ;p
<dobey> but the spreadsheet does seem to be confused about my landing
<sil2100> dobey: is it an old landing?
<sil2100> dobey: since if it has more than a week, it might have been reverted when we had spreadsheet problems
<dobey> sil2100: no, but i had merged one of the branches into another, resubmitted the MP with the new prereq, changed the spreadsheet MPs column, and reconfigured
<dobey> it's only a day old :)
<sil2100> hm
<dobey> sil2100: row 59 currently in the spreadsheet
<dobey> i am slightly worried that it may end up blocked in proposed migration, but i don 't understand why it didn't pick up on the changes properly when i did the reconfigure
<dobey> do we need to clean it, then reconfigure, and then build/test again?
<sil2100> dobey: hm, I think I'll just reconfigure and rebuild this one project
<dobey> hmm, ok
<sil2100> dobey: /me sighs
<sil2100> So, basically: ;)
<sil2100> Do you know why actually the original merge got superseeded?
<dobey> yes, i did it
<sil2100> I see that both merges come from the very same branch and their final revision is the same
<sil2100> Ah, prerequisite
<dobey> there was originally a merge conflict, so i merged a branch into it, and resubmitted to add the prereq
<sil2100> Ok, not to cause any LP confusion, I'll reconfigure and let's rebuild
<sil2100> Since otherwise the wrong branch will get merged and we'll have inconsistency
<sil2100> (if that's fine with you)
<dobey> i did that yesterday, and this is where we are now, so i'm not sure if it will fix it
<dobey> but it's fine with me to do that
<dobey> well, the right branch will be merged. it's still the same branch. and the build log showed it had the right stuff
<sil2100> Indeed, just the wrong merge would be resolved - if this still stays messed up we'll just force-publish
<sil2100> Anyway, no retest will be required as both are source identical
<dobey> ok
<dobey> oh, i forgot the commit message in the new one i guess
<dobey> sil2100: i fixed that now.
<om26er> Kaleo, Hi!
<om26er> Kaleo, re: silo 11 was the isuse I mentioned in the previously failed card, fixed ?
<Kaleo> om26er, no because I was not notified by trello :/
<dobey> sil2100: ok, it's rebuilding now
<Kaleo> om26er, so, I won't be able to workaround that one
<om26er> d'oh
<Kaleo> om26er, the good news is that it will be fixed better by another patch in qtvideo-node
<Kaleo> om26er, but this patch is still valid and should still land
<om26er> Kaleo, hmm, ok. I can land it since its not regressing anything.
<Kaleo> om26er, thanks
<om26er> Kaleo, do you know when will qtvideo-node patch be ready ?
<Kaleo> om26er, as it is it will make the bug less bad and will improve perf
<Kaleo> om26er, let me check, it's on loicm's plate
<Kaleo> om26er, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtvideo-node/qtvideo-node-update-textures-in-preprocess-pass/+merge/257960
 * sil2100 AFK for a little while, bbl
<kenvandine> trainguards: when changing dest to the overlay PPA, does the silo  only need a reconfigure?  not a rebuild right?
<kenvandine> i guess maybe a watch only build to get the status set properly?
<charles> pook
<robru> kenvandine: yeah it needs a watch only
<dobey> sil2100: ok, looks like my silo is sane again
<robru> kenvandine: can you ack https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/unity-scope-click_packaging_changes.diff please?
<rvr> rsalveti: ping
<kenvandine> robru, sure
<kenvandine> robru, i had done that for silo 29
<kenvandine> but the dashboard still says vivid primary
<kenvandine> robru, can you help?
<kenvandine> robru, ack on the packaging review
<tedg> trainguards, can I please get a silo for line 65
<rsalveti> rvr: pong
<rvr> rsalveti: I have a problem installing powerd package in Vivid
<rvr> dpkg: error processing archive powerd_0.16+15.04.20150507-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb (--install):
<rvr> unable to make backup link of `./usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-default.xml' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<rsalveti> rvr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Powerd need to install from recovery
<rvr> rsalveti: Oh, I see
<rvr> rsalveti: What if I can't? :-/
<rvr> error: device not found
<rsalveti> rvr: you can then just unmount that file
<rsalveti> sudo umount /usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-default.xml
<rsalveti> and try to install again
<rsalveti> on the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> that only works on vivid
<rvr> Ack
<rvr> That worked
<kenvandine> robru, i tried to set the dest for silo 29 to the overlay ppa, didn't seem to work
<kenvandine> robru, if you can fix that, can you also publish it too?
<kenvandine> it's ready
<sil2100> kenvandine: let me take a look
<sil2100> kenvandine: did you reconfigure after changing to overlay?
<kenvandine> sil2100,  i did
<kenvandine> sil2100, and i did a watch only rebuild
<sil2100> kenvandine: did you do the assign-silo reconfigure?
<sil2100> Since you need to use that one, not the 'Reconfigure' reconfigure
<sil2100> Ok, reconfigured
<kenvandine> from the lander tools menu
<sil2100> kenvandine: now it's fixed, did a watch-only build
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, but you pressed 'Reconfigure' there, right?
<kenvandine> that was the only link
<sil2100> kenvandine: the 'Reconfigure' reconfigure is different than the 'Assign silo' reconfigure
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> i figured it must have been something i did wrong :)
<sil2100> Reconfigure uses the reconfigure job, which is limited as it can be used by any lander
<kenvandine> i was careful not to publish it :)
<sil2100> If you as a trainguard need to reconfigure something, go to the silo row and press the 'Assign silo' menu entry
<sil2100> :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, thanks... noted :)
<kenvandine> i'll publish it now then
<sil2100> kenvandine: please do :) nw!
<kenvandine> jgdx, libqofono published, now we won't need to pair that with your apn editor work :)
<robru> kenvandine: oops sorry, was afk. thanks for the ack
<kenvandine> np
<rvr> rsalveti: Approving silo 3
<jgdx> kenvandine, w00t
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, we've been seeing https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/858/console on-and-off lately, some missing tarball?
<fginther> Saviq, looking
<fginther> Saviq, argh. I had to restore that VM node from a back yesterday and the backup must have been missing the chroot. I've disabled the node until it's properly fixed
<Saviq> fginther, tx
<mvo> hey trainguards! I build click 0.4.39 into the ci-trian-ppa-service/stable-ppa-overlay and would like to also release it for the archive - whats the best way of doing this?
<robru> mvo: you're a core dev right? just copy-package it to wily-proposed
<mvo> robru: aha, nice, thanks
<robru> mvo: you're welcoe
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-09
<imgbot> === IMAGE 194 building (started: 20150509-02:10) ===
<ogra_> imgbot, status 194 vivid
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 194
<ogra_> hmm, seems the importer has a stuck lock file
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation; ping barry or kenvandine for train issues.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-09
<Mirv> sil2100: too much for you? :)
<pstolowski> jibel, hello! quick question, the yellow 'next milestone' tag you have on a few silos in the dashboard means they didn't make it for OTA11?
<jibel> pstolowski, yes, unless it something critical for OTA11 of course. which silo?
<jibel> it is*
<pstolowski> jibel, 47
<pstolowski> jibel, nothing super critical, a couple of nice-to-have bugfixes. leave it up to you to judge the importance, i understand you're under pressure already
<jibel> pstolowski, it will unlikely make it, there are still too many things to land today and testing should have started yesterday.
<pstolowski> jibel, i see, ack. thanks!
<jibel> pstolowski, besides a fix for bug 1578283 is a good candidate for OTA11
<ubot5> bug 1578283 in Canonical System Image "App scope is blank" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578283
<pstolowski> jibel, i know, but atm we still don't know what's causing it and can't reproduce on our devices
<jibel> pstolowski, I'll try to reproduce with the upstart job method, I saw it several times
<jibel> pstolowski, like right now on arale after a reboot
<jibel> (but without debug mode on)
<pstolowski> marcustomlinson, ^
<marcustomlinson> pstolowski: yeah I'm really stumped with this one
<pstolowski> jibel, do you recall when did it start happening (roughly)?
<jibel> pstolowski, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1578283/+attachment/4659168/+files/scope-registry.log
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1578283 in Canonical System Image "App scope is blank" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> pstolowski, I don't remember sorry
<jibel> marcustomlinson, ^
<pstolowski> jibel, thanks
<jibel> pstolowski, marcustomlinson All I did is reboot, unlock the SIM then unlock the greeter. the progress bar at the bottom of the app scope is moving a moment then stops and the scope remains blank
<pstolowski> jibel, can you also attach unity8-dash.log?
<jibel> pstolowski, attached
<jibel> these log files really need timestamps
<pstolowski> indeed
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: bregma: 15 and 56 approved
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sweet!  Thanks!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: However, I didn't get the gedit icon on the Launcher
<rvr> Not even with the new puritine click
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Really?  Did you restart the frieza?  I had to reboot it to get it to work.
<rvr> Yes, I rebooted a couple of times
<rvr> It doesn't appear in the Libertine scope either (checked 15+56 together).
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, I'm not really sure why you don't see it then.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Just to make sure, click list shows version 0.8 of puritine installed?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes, see the trello card
<rvr> $ click list | grep puritine
<rvr> com.ubuntu.puritine 0.8
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, well, I'm really at a loss as to what is going on.  I see it on my frieza (only after a reboot).  I'll keep on eye on that and thanks for letting me know.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Which image are you using?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Let me check
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: As another way to see if the icon theme is properly installed in the puritine click, whenever you do open Gedit, do you see proper icons in the gedit menu bar?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Nope
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Maybe it needs a new gedit click ?
<Saviq> plars, hey, I'm afraid krillin-07 is dead on us, lifeboat can't recover it since a few days
<Saviq> arale still unstable on the USB connection, too :(
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Well, puritine is all one big click.  That version 0.8 should have the humanity-icon-theme in it.  I wonder if somehow the wrong puritine click was downloaded.  I created a different 0.8 that didn't have the theme in it, and I'm wondering if somehow that was left laying around.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: BTW, I'm using build 97 form rc-proposed.
<ChrisTownsend> *from
<rvr> Me too
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Do you have time to try downloading the Puritine click again and reinstall it on your frieza?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'll give you a different link.
<Saviq> jibel, FYI, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1381 is ready (just waiting for britney results, but our own were happy - and we've fixed one of the flaky tests we've recently seen)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, cool.  Try this one: https://private-fileshare.canonical.com/~townsend/puritine/com.ubuntu.puritine_0.8_armhf.click
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: This is the one I have installed on my frieza and gedit icons work.  *Hopefully* it will work for you.
<Saviq> jibel, sorry we've missed the mark on Final Freeze
<jibel> Saviq, it is really too late to land it for OTA11
<jibel> there are still silos in the queue and several critical bugs to fix
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Downloading
<Saviq> jibel, you guys' call - these are all really small fixes for DGU and test stability - if we can't land for OTA11, bummer - maybe we cherry pick some of them that you decide worth it
<jibel> Saviq, does it fix anything in this list https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bugs?field.tag=lt-blocker ?
<Saviq> jibel, no
<Saviq> jibel, I'd venture to say a few of the ones it fixes, should be added to that list, though ;) - but again, your call
<kdub> do the launchpad ppa's use pbuilder? trying to debug an issues that only happens in the builder
<Saviq> kdub, sbuild
<kdub> hmm, makes my problem more mysterious, as local sbuild works for me
<kdub> thanks for confirming Saviq
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hey!  Are you able to ack the packaging changes in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1360 and publish?  If so, do you have time to do that?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hey! Yes, I have the power, but would need a few minutes
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: No worries if you don't:)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, thanks.  A few minutes is fine.  I know you're busy though, so I can find someone else if you need me to.
<plars> Saviq: thanks for letting me know. I'll look into it in just a bit
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Installed the new click, same result
<rvr> com.ubuntu.puritine	0.8
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, could you do a ls -la on ~/.cache/libertine-container/puritine?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16317818/
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ah, there's the problem.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So remove ~/.cache/libertine-container/puritine and then do
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: initctl --session start purtine-click
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Then send me the ls -la output again,
<rvr> initctl: Unknown job: purtine-click
 * ChrisTownsend scratches head
<rvr> Ah, wrong spelling
<rvr> Done
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: lol, I misspelled it
<rvr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 phablet phablet  110 may  9 14:13 rootfs -> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.puritine/libertine-data/libertine-container/puritine/rootfs
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, that is better.  Try it again.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: BTW, this won't be a problem on the channel image since penk will be installing the updated click over the old one in /custom
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Another thing, the puritine-click upstart job never took into consideration that the puritine click could be installed in 2 separate places.  In the next Libertine release, I will have working puritine click hook that will replace the upstart job and can handle multiple puritine-type click packages as well as a puritine click being installed in 2 separate places.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Cool. This looks way better.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Awesome!
<rvr> I can see the icon in the Launcher, in the scope, and gedit displays nice icons.
<rvr> Wee!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: So, what will happen to people with old symbolic links like me?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Well, when the next frieza image is released, it will just work since penk rolls everything up in the custom tarball.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: If someone installed the puritine click via pkcon, then it will still work since puritine is in it's standard place.
<rvr> Ok
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks for verifying this.
<rvr> You're welcome
<tedg> Huh, apparently I can't merge a silo? I thought any lander could do that.
<tedg> sil2100: Can you merge this for me? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1360
<sil2100> tedg: it looks landed to me - what's wrong with it?
<tedg> sil2100: Oh, I thought I needed to merge at the end...
<tedg> sil2100: Seems that happened automagically. Sorry.
<sil2100> tedg: no no, that happens automatically usually, only in some specific cases when the package is blocked etc.
<marcustomlinson> faenil, jibel, pmcgowan, popey: Hey guys, could you please install the click scope from this PPA: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-1, and let me know if you still get an empty click scope.
<faenil> marcustomlinson: ok
<kenvandine> sil2100, any idea when we'll get a new turbo image?  we just discovered that bug 1579626 is already fixed in the archive but not in the turbo image
<ubot5> bug 1579626 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Cannot send SMS with single SIM card" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579626
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, all 3 packages there?
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: yeah, should be unity-scope-click-departmentsdb, unity-scope-click-init-departments, and unity-scope-clic
<pmcgowan> ack
<popey> marcustomlinson: ok
<popey> marcustomlinson: is there some magic to install that ppa, or just grab the deb and dpkg -i it, enough?
<marcustomlinson> popey: that is enough yeah. Ensure you install unity-scope-click-departmentsdb, unity-scope-click-init-departments, and unity-scope-click
<popey> ok
<rvr> renatu: Is there any way to trigger bug 1577416?
<ubot5> bug 1577416 in Canonical System Image ""error code from SyncEvolution fatal error (local, status 10500): no datastores active, check configuration"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577416
<popey> marcustomlinson: hard to say this solved it, given it doesn't always happen for me
<marcustomlinson> popey: yeah this is a tricky one. I'm yet to see it at all myself
<faenil> marcustomlinson: I don't see departmentsdb here https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-1/+build/9713691
<popey> faenil: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-1/+files/unity-scope-click-departmentsdb_0.1.1+16.04.20160415-0~444~ubuntu15.04.1_all.deb
<marcustomlinson> faenil: yeah it ends up under the amd64 build (_all.deb): https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/+archive/ubuntu/dev-build-1/+build/9713690
<faenil> ah ok, right
<faenil> popey: cheers
<faenil> marcustomlinson: at least after 1st reboot no problem, scope was populated
<popey> faenil: marcustomlinson yeah, i rebooted a bunch of times and couldn't reproduce it. But typically for me it happens when on slow/rubbish networks
<popey> Try it in the canonical office ㋛
<marcustomlinson> popey: interesting. let me try edge
<popey> Could be a coincidence of course
 * faenil is in the office :)
<rvr> renatu: re-ping
<marcustomlinson> faenil, jibel, pmcgowan, popey: I'm gonna infer by the inability to reproduce an empty apps scope, that it might actually be resolved? Please let me know if you see it again. +This fix (hopefully) is ready in silo 54 now.
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, just installed the PPA and doing a million reboots
<pmcgowan> what did you change?
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: there was only one significant change to the click scope since March: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/really-we-want-to-sign-all-the-requests/+merge/290763
<pmcgowan> oy did we revert that again?
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: yeah
<marcustomlinson> It's a rocky one
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, so I occasionally (one in 10) see a black scope then the icon then finally the scope contents
<pmcgowan> so some other race as well
<marcustomlinson> if you unlock quick enough I guess you'll catch the black screen before unity8-dash even starts
<robru> slangasek: meeting?
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, yeah but sometimes it takes like 10 secs vs no time
<marcustomlinson> hmm
<marcustomlinson> ok fair point.
<pmcgowan> so it just worked but the contents filled in late, as opposed to the silo 71 fix to prepoulate
<pmcgowan> its different every boot for me
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, you didnt revert the prepoulate change did you?
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: If you were on the lock screen for that 10s, then unlocked say 5s later, you'd have probably seen the scope populated
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: no I didn'
<marcustomlinson> didn't
<pmcgowan> ok let me but more patient
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, hmm still no
<pmcgowan> black
<pmcgowan> waited 10+secs
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: that is really odd, the prepopulate is a unity-scopes-shell fix
<pmcgowan> not saying its related
<marcustomlinson> the only package I changed was the click scope
<marcustomlinson> ah ok
<pmcgowan> I occasionally saw it wihtout it
<pmcgowan> just rebooting a lot right now :)
<marcustomlinson> ha
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> most ervy time
<renatu> rvr, hi
<rvr> renatu: Hi
<rvr> renatu: I am leaving now
<rvr> renatu: I was waiting for feedback for silos 71 and 36
<renatu> rvr, any problem with the silo 36?
<rvr> renatu: I checked silo 71 and sync'd ok
<rvr> renatu: ToyKeeper said "Did the fix for lp:1434576 (quick scroll) get left out? I don't see anything attached which looks like a fix for that, and I can still reproduce the issue with the silo installed."
<rvr> But I really have to leave now
<rvr> renatu: On 71, I was asking for a way to reproduce the fix, or check that it was fixed
<rvr> Please, comment and I'll check when I return
<renatu> ok
<renatu> 71, there is no reliable way to reproduce the error
<plars> Saviq: krillin-07 should be back now
<Saviq> plars, thank you
<plars> Saviq: happy to help
<Saviq> plars, I'm afraid to say arale-01 does not have a good track record https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/arale-01/builds :/
<Saviq> all the red ones are some sort of connection issues afaict
<Saviq> krillin, when it worked, was in a much better state https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/krillin-07/builds (the most recent red ones were due to its recent failure, most of the ones before are actually "real" failures due to image issues)
<plars> Saviq: same problem that you had with arale-03?
<plars> Saviq: or just not recovering correctly?
<Saviq> plars, it's difficult to say, the errors as surfaced are of all kinds, happening at random times - sometimes it won't flash, sometimes it will die mid-test
<Saviq> plars, I might need to bring back some debugging into those jobs to see what's happening (tail -n100 syslog would maybe tell us if they are indeed usb issues)
<plars> Saviq: I'm trying to recover arale-01 now, an it seems to be recovering at least
<Saviq> plars, looking at the recent failed runs, none of them successfully flashed anything - be it during ./recover or later u-d-f
<plars> Saviq: it seems to be in the middle of flashing a stable image with recover right now, I'll let you know how it goes
<Saviq> plars, tx
<plars> Saviq: arale-01 recovered just fine for me, but these aren't the only devices exhibiting weird behavior today. Rick will be back in the datacenter tomorrow and may be able to do some more hands-on investigation.
<Saviq> plars, ack, let me run something on it
<tedg> I thought if I needed a lib version that is in xenial in the vivid overlay I added it to source packages. Is that not correct? It didn't seem to grab it.
<Saviq> tedg, you need to copy it, too
<Saviq> tedg, trainguards and core devs have the rights to do it
<tedg> Saviq: Ah, I didn't think I had a button for that :-)
<tedg> Perhaps kenvandine can help me?
<Saviq> I vaguely remember there was something like a crazy copy:source:destination syntax, not sure where that was though and/or if it's still available
<kenvandine> tedg, you need a xenial package copied to a landing ppa?
<tedg> kenvandine: Yes, whoopsie to landing 57 please
<kenvandine> tedg, done
<tedg> Cool, thanks kenvandine !
<kenvandine> np
<robru> Saviq: that never worked for this purpose. That was for copying from Ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm. Disabled for now because it stopped working and nobody noticed
<tedg> Uhg, pyflakes3 isn't in Vivid :-(
<robru> tedg: fun times. IIRC i once backported it to trusty and it built without needing to backport any of its deps so it was relatively easy
<ToyKeeper> robru: Early warning, it looks like power use went up in the last couple images.  The increase coincides with the image when network-manager 1.2 landed, but I'm not sure if that's the cause.
<tedg> Oh, really, I was figuring that was on the bad list.
<tedg> kenvandine: Can you see if copying pyflakes works?
<tedg> If not, I'll cut-and-paste the code I need.
<robru> Well i dunno if we want pyflakes in the overlay ppa per se...
<tedg> robru: It's only a build-dep
<robru> ToyKeeper: can you file a bug? Thx
<ToyKeeper> robru: Yes, already doing so.  Just wanted to mention that things might get bumpy.
<robru> ToyKeeper: OK thanks
 * tedg puts his tray table in the stowed position
<robru> tedg: can you make it conditionally a build dep? Like only used in xenial or later?
<kenvandine> tedg, i can copy it... if we agree we should :)
<tedg> robru: Yes, we could.
<tedg> That's fine, I don't know that this will really be used much of vivid. More of a desktop feature anyway.
<kenvandine> tedg, so you don't need it?
<robru> kenvandine: do you have an opinion on pyflakes being in overlay? I guess it wouldn't ship on the phone, not sure about other implications
<tedg> Wait, how do I make a build-dep version dependent?
<kenvandine> robru, no opinion
<kenvandine> tedg, ?????
<kenvandine> i've seen you do that many times
<robru> tedg: you'd have to use the pre processing si that it appears in xenial but not vivid
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> you mean series dependent
<tedg> Yeah, that's ugly.
<tedg> Wish there was a build-suggests
<kenvandine> if we don't ship it, i don't mind copying it
<tedg> kenvandine: We wouldn't, it is just used to check during the build of whoopsie
<kenvandine> tedg, copied to silo 57
<kenvandine> tedg, add it to the silo config
<tedg> kenvandine: Will do, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> i need to go do kid things... so harass me on telegram if needed :)
<tedg> Will do, if there's a longer chain here, I'm giving up on this line.
 * tedg is ready for the phone to be on Xenial already
<Saviq> plars, no dice, it failed as soon as it started talking to it over ssh https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/159/console - /me will add some debugging info
<robru> tedg: yeah me too
<plars> Saviq: :(
<plars> Saviq: rick will be back tomorrow, maybe he can see if there's some physical issue going on with those devices
<Saviq> plars, ack, I'll try and get a bit more info about it
<Saviq> plars, what else do you think could be useful http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16324468/ ?
<Saviq> adding "adb forward --list"
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: silo 38 has a fix for https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576639 , I know it’s past theoretical final freeze but I think the ratio benefit/risk is high, I’ve spent the day testing it extensively on 3 different devices, and if possible would like to have it included in OTA-11. Any chance of that happening?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576639 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "memory threshold is too high" [High,In progress]
<oSoMoN> autopkgtests are currently running on that silo, it should be ready for QA validation soon
<Saviq> plars, oh well, looking at syslog alone it's not looking great https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/161/console
<Saviq> sry, wrong link https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/162/console
<robru> oSoMoN: beg sil2100 i guess
 * oSoMoN bows and begs sil2100
<oSoMoN> I think pmcgowan and a bunch of others were keen on seeing that fixed in OTA11, too
<ToyKeeper> oSoMoN: I'm probably not the right person to ask.  I don't even have a relevant device to try it on.
<oSoMoN> ToyKeeper, any touch device will do (and even a desktop setup with not too much RAM in it, for that matter, as it’s not touch-specific code)
<ToyKeeper> oSoMoN: Regardless, you'll need to ask someone who can approve an exception.
<oSoMoN> ToyKeeper, understood, thanks
 * oSoMoN heads to bed for now
<plars> Saviq: it's worth checking, but honestly we don't normally see too much of use even in syslog
<Saviq> plars, sure, just saying there's a lot of usb-related problems reported there
<Saviq> plars, "Slave went offline" happens too often, too - and that's about heymann IIUC, not about the phone?
<Saviq> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/162/console
<Saviq> happened twice today
<renatu> rvr, ping
<plars> Saviq: I do see that the jenkins slave restarted around that time, but there's no error or crash or anything, so it's not clear why
<Saviq> plars, ack
<plars> hmm, there's a phone I don't know about plugged into that system
<cjwatson> tedg: you can always build-depends: thing-new-in-xenial | base-files
<cjwatson> tedg: trade-off is that if it's transiently uninstallable or something then you may (or may not) find the build-dependency just gets (effectively) ignored when you wanted it to fail
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-10
<tedg> cjwatson: Ah, that'd work well for what we're trying here, thanks!
<marcustomlinson> jibel: ping
<jibel> marcustomlinson, pong
<marcustomlinson> jibel: hi there, could you please do my a favour? Can you install the click scope from silo 54 and let me know if you still get the empty scope bug?
<jibel> marcustomlinson, sorry, I didn't have time to try it. You already have 3 +1, do you need mine too?
<marcustomlinson> jibel: seeing that I can't reproduce it myself I could do with all the reassurance I can get
<marcustomlinson> jibel: Sorry for the inconvenience
<jibel> marcustomlinson, no worries, I'll try it
<jibel> marcustomlinson, I cannot reproduce the issue with the silo installed
<marcustomlinson> jibel: thanks for your time!
<jibel> marcustomlinson, you're welcome
<jibel> marcustomlinson, unless it needs more work can you approve the silo so it lands today?
<marcustomlinson> jibel: it's ready to go thanks. I've just approved
<Saviq> jibel, another one to consider for lt-blocker #1580086
<Saviq> mup ?
<Saviq> bug #1580086
<ubot5> bug 1580086 in Canonical System Image "Random password prompt popping up" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580086
<jibel> Saviq, it could be a dupe of bug 1579837
<ubot5> bug 1579837 in Canonical System Image "Issue after wizard with policykit" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579837
<Saviq> jibel, could be indeed
<Saviq> jibel, IMO policykit-unity8 shouldn't have been seeded on the phone images, we were certainly not missing it...
<Saviq> now the source of that particular prompt is also interesting to know (it happens on unity7 when you switch VTs, probably more so on the phone when you lock the phone constantly)
<seb128> Saviq, the unity7/vt issue has been fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/0.6.40-2ubuntu11
<Saviq> seb128, oh, we might wanna backport that to vivid overlay then
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> before it was requesting auth to change your own data when the session was not active
<seb128> e.g you would be on another session/have yours locked and a message would arrive, indicator-messages update the flag saying that there are messages (so the greeter can pick the info), that would trigger a prompt
<seb128> the change let unactive sessions wrote those info without prompting, which should fix some of the annoyances
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑↑
<mzanetti> aha
<rvr> popey:  What did you do to get a blank app scope?
<jibel> rvr, nothing just unlock the greeter and somtimes it's blank
<rvr> jibel: Ok
<pmcgowan> rvr, hard to reproduce, happens 1 out of 5 or 10 boots
<pmcgowan> for me
<rvr> Re-booting, thanks
<jibel> rvr, we already verified that it is not happening with the silo, just make sure it doesn't break something else
<rvr> jibel: Ok
<kdub> are things that are tagged 'next milestone' blocked for qa? (waiting for silo 31 to land before proceeding with putting together the mir release)
<jibel> kdub, yes it's blocked until next ota opens, which will happen later this week.
<kdub> jibel, is there a way that I can build the mir silo on top of silo 31? (copy packages over maybe?) that would let me proceed with testing it
<kdub> proceed with testing mir in silo 69
<jibel> kdub, no idea. sil2100 ^ do you know?
<sil2100> hm, we could add a dependency to a different PPA I guess
<sil2100> Meaning, we could add a dep to silo 31 in silo 69
<sil2100> kdub: is it very urgent?
<kdub> sil2100, not urgent
<kdub> so if its not convenient, I'll probably be stuck waiting
<sil2100> kdub: I would say let's wait till evening to see how things resolve - if we're still not good, I'll add the dep there and you'll be able to rebuild
<sil2100> And proceed with testing
<jibel> rvr, I don't thinig the second dialog is expected
<kdub> sil2100, alright, thanks
<jibel> rvr, looks like another issue introduced by polkit
<kdub> and thanks to jibel as well
<rvr> jibel: Creating a bug report
<davmor2> rvr: there is a bug already
<rvr> davmor2: #?
<davmor2> jibel: yeap it is part of the password bug that I reported
<davmor2> rvr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1579837
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1579837 in Canonical System Image "Issue after wizard with policykit" [High,In progress]
<rvr> davmor2: Hmm
<rvr> davmor2: I see
<rvr> The case is covered in the comment thread
<davmor2> rvr: policykit introduced an issue and is being dug into it is part of the password issue hence asking you to login, reboot your device you will only have password and not pin
<rvr> Did silo 54 got a new build?
<rvr> There is a new card in trello
<rvr> 18 hours ago .. hmm
<renatu> ToyKeeper, hey, about silo 36, I just commented on the bug report about your reply, and in the trello card
<renatu> ToyKeeper, let me know if you still have questions
<rvr> renatu: AFAIK, she said that there still where some issues with scrolling
<rvr> renatu: "I don't see anything attached which looks like a fix for that, and I can still reproduce the issue with the silo installed."
<renatu> rvr, ok sorry my bad, I linked the branch with the wrong bug
<renatu> just saw it now
<renatu> rvr, this is the real bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1488063
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488063 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "scrolling resets after first use" [High,Confirmed]
<rvr> renatu: Ack
<oSoMoN> rvr, I’ve commented on https://trello.com/c/lne91Rot/3195-1393-ubuntu-landing-038-webbrowser-app-osomon , the autopkgtest failure is an unrelated unity8 flaky test (not the first time it fails a webbrowser-app silo, but that’s completely unrelated)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok
<salem_> jibel, hi, just saw you comment on the bug. how did you test the dialog on messaging-app?
<jibel> salem_, I selected 'ask me each time' and sent a message, the first time it says no sim is selected and next time it asks nothing
<jibel> and keeps the selected sim to send the message
<salem_> jibel, but that's the original behavior. after o you select a sim card you won't be asked anymore until you leave the view and reopen.
<jhodapp> sil2100, ping
<rvr> sil2100: ping
<rvr> dobey: ping
<sil2100> Pong
<sil2100> What's up?
<rvr> sil2100: Hi
<rvr> sil2100: pay-ui is not included in langpacks
<sil2100> rvr: the application? Let me take a look at that in a moment
<rvr> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-service/use-langpacks/+merge/291422
<pmcgowan> jibel, rvr we have a better fix for the empty scope issue
<pmcgowan> would like to try to land it instead, ?
<rvr> pmcgowan: I can test it, but I let jibel decide
<pmcgowan> ack
<jibel> pmcgowan, if it's better we can wait
<pmcgowan> jibel, lets just hold that silo for a bit
<pmcgowan> thanks
<jibel> salem_, all right, I'll revert the sattus, sorry for the noise
<salem_> jibel, no worries. thanks!
<sil2100> rvr: hah, ok, I see the issue
<sil2100> rvr: fixing in a moment, I'll re-schedule a new langpack-o-matic run when it's done
<rvr> sil2100: Opened a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1580207
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1580207 in langpack-o-matic "pay-ui translation files missing in rc-proposed" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> sil2100: What was the problem?
<sil2100> rvr: it's missing from l-o-m pkglist, seems this bit is very manual... we'll need to think of a way to automatically sync it with current image manifests
<rvr> Ahh
<sil2100> rvr: let me just confirm we have the translations in the language exports
<rvr> sil2100: So, what is the use of the X-Use-Langpack tag?
<sil2100> rvr: that should force including the translations in the launchpad exports
<sil2100> But there's langpack-o-matic that packs those up into language-packs
<rvr> I see
<rvr> Thanks for taking a look
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> There seems to be one more layer of issues here
<sil2100> rvr: do you see pay-ui translations on launchpad anywhere?
<rvr> sil2100: Hmm
<sil2100> dobey: ping
<rvr> https://translations.launchpad.net/pay-service/
<sil2100> I don't see anything here https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+lang/es
<rvr> Nope
<rvr> I think pay-ui used to be there
<sil2100> grrr
<sil2100> Let me poke pitti, he knows more about the launchpad parts
<tedg> sil2100: Can I be a member of ci-train-ppa-service so I can dput to a landing PPA?
<tedg> sil2100: dobey is on vacation
<tedg> sil2100: Not sure on the translation stuff though, alecu might know.
<marcustomlinson> faenil, jibel, pmcgowan, popey: CALL FOR TESTING: Please could you install the click scope from silo 56 now, and let me know if you get an empty apps scope at all. THANK YOU for all your help with this!!
<alecu> tedg: translation of what?
<marcustomlinson> faenil, jibel, pmcgowan, popey: sorry guys, the silo is ALMOST done building
<popey> marcustomlinson: link?
<tedg> alecu: Seems to be the UI of pay-service ^
<marcustomlinson> faenil, jibel, pmcgowan, popey: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-056
<popey> thanks marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> faenil, jibel, pmcgowan, popey: alright, silo is ready for testing
<popey> roger!
<popey> marcustomlinson: not published yet
<popey> will do when it's all green
<marcustomlinson> popey: arg, the silo dashboard says built
<marcustomlinson> (above) ^ 17:48 (queuebot) marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1399 Successfully built
<popey> yeah, it's built, just needs a bit more time. :)
<marcustomlinson> apparently
<popey> almost there :)
<faenil> marcustomlinson: will do
<pmcgowan> popey, did that silo install ok for you? its not seeing the new u-s-c package here
<pmcgowan> popey, phm nm I see it
<popey> pmcgowan: it's not finished publishing on launchpad yet
<marcustomlinson> faenil, jibel, pmcgowan, popey: sorry, still publishing
<faenil> oh
<popey> ah, i see it now
<pmcgowan> I think it is, I have a diff issue
<faenil> let's see what happens to the silo installer then :D
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-056/+files/unity-scope-click-departmentsdb_0.1.1+15.04.20160510-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-056/+files/unity-scope-click_0.1.1+15.04.20160510-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-056/+files/unity-scope-click-init-departments_0.1.1+15.04.20160510-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<popey> those three
<faenil> mm I saw exceptions in silo-installer script
 * faenil keeps fingers crossed
<popey> I just wget all those debs and directly dpkg -i them on my phone
 * popey reboots the phone
<popey> marcustomlinson: tried a bunch of restarts and not got a blank scope yet
<marcustomlinson> popey: awesome thanks!
<faenil> packages installed :)
<faenil> marcustomlinson: no problem at least after 1st reboot, will keep you posted
<marcustomlinson> sweet
<faenil> marcustomlinson: is it still a revert? or did you find the real fix?
<pstolowski> \o/
<marcustomlinson> faenil: the real fix
<faenil> good stuff
<faenil> well done :)
<faenil> well, I hope...
<faenil> :D
<marcustomlinson> me too :P
<marcustomlinson> faenil, jibel, pmcgowan, popey: thanks for the help guys. Handing silo 56 over to QA
<popey> nice one marcustomlinson
<faenil> cool :)
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, fine, I only tried a handful but they were all fine
<rvr> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1580195
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1580195 in pay-service (Ubuntu) "High CPU load on Payment screen" [Undecided,New]
<popey> rvr: he's on vacation this week I understand
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Any idea when the pay-ui translations will land?  The code side of that change landed about 3 weeks ago but the data is still missing...
<tedg> This i386 build seems hung. Can someone kill and restart? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+build/9720790
<tedg> slangasek: Am I allowed to be in the ci-train-ppa-service team?
<slangasek> tedg: the team has somewhat fiddly semantics; are you volunteering to be trained as a trainguard and take rotations? then yes ;)
<tedg> slangasek: Uhm, I don't know entirely what that means, but it seems like something I could probably do.
<tedg> Probably more of benefit to the trainguards, I'll stop asking them to do things. :-)
<slangasek> tedg: meanwhile, I've bounced your build
<robru> tedg: well it means you'd get asked to restart other people's builds just like your asking me for yours
<robru> tedg: also copying packages around too
<tedg> slangasek: Thanks!
<tedg> robru: That's fine with me. I don't mind helping out there.
<robru> tedg: it would actually be really good to get a second train guard in us tz.
<tedg> robru: As long as I don't have to do "online training" watching videos :-)
<slangasek> tedg: I'm certainly open to adding you to the group, but I'm not sure we have a current training manual so it might take a bit
<robru> slangasek: should i start training him? Lol ^
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> robru: go for it
<slangasek> robru: we do still have barry in US who's trained :)
<slangasek> (train-trained?)
<robru> slangasek: true but Barry is so busy though
<robru> Would be good to spread it around
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-11
<robru> Bloody hell
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, morning, we've got a fix for bug #1578665 - what's the process of getting it in as a blocker fix these days?
<ubot5> bug 1578665 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "no trust prompt appearing in clock or weather app after images on the 4th of may" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578665
<jibel> Saviq, it's already in the list
<jibel> Saviq, now we need a silo with the fix
<jibel> Saviq, blockers are tagged lt-blocker and targeted to OTA11
<sil2100> Saviq: just prepare a normal silo, we still didn't snapshot or anything
<sil2100> So trunk is OTA-11
<Saviq> ack
<Mirv> morphis: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1351 claims there should be urfkilld in addition to urfkill, but only urfkill is there. is it ok to publish urfkill only?
<morphis> Mirv: ah, package urfkill includes urfkilld binary, so yeah
<morphis> sorry for the mis-wording :-)
<Mirv> morphis: ok, I'll fix the train and publish
<kdub> sil2100, seems ota didn't open yet, would it be possible to copy the packages in silo 31 into silo 69 to unblock mir building and testing?
<sil2100> kdub: hey! Indeed, ok, let's maybe do it differently - just add a dependency to the PPA on the other silo PPA, this should just work (with a big warning not to forget removing that depenendency)
<kdub> sil2100, alright, I will remind you to remove the dep, and then rebuild the packages before landing 69
<kdub> thanks!
<sil2100> kdub: done - you could try rebuilding I suppose
<kdub> thanks sil2100
<jdstrand> sil2100: hi! what is the status of the emulator with xenial overlay?
<jdstrand> sil2100: actually, I'm curious about vivid too
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey! We didn't check xenial recently, so not sure
<sil2100> jdstrand: the vivid emualtor got promoted to stable, at least the one for OTA-10.1
<sil2100> There should be an emulator for OTA-11 as well
<jdstrand> sil2100: oh nice! :)
<sil2100> jdstrand: look into the stable/ubuntu channel, you should find it there :)
<jdstrand> I'll give the xenial one a go and report back
<jdstrand> hmm, actually I don't know how to generate a xenial image
<sil2100> jdstrand: use the staging channel
<jdstrand> sil2100: what channel should I use for xenial emulator?
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> thanks
<sil2100> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu/ for instance
 * jdstrand uses ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu
<jdstrand> perfect, thanks!
<sil2100> Yeah ;)
<sil2100> Thanks for looking into that!
<jdstrand> well, that was fast
<jdstrand> Device generic_x86 not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu
<jdstrand> I just used: ubuntu-emulator create touch.xenial --arch=i386 --channel=ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu --password=0000
<rvr> sil2100: Payment screen is still un-translated
<rvr> sil2100: So I guess my fears where right. Payment screen is not using pay-service as context.
<rvr> The pay-service.mo files are in the image and contain the strings.
<sil2100> rvr: really? We didn't have a new image with the new langpack yet
<sil2100> rvr: I mean, we had the exports yesterday but I did a langpack run only today in the afternoon
<sil2100> So in theory the latest image should not have pay-service.mo
<sil2100> rvr: what image are you using?
<sil2100> Maybe someone kicked a new one in the meantime..?
<rvr> Oh wait
<rvr> I was checking my phone with stable
<rvr> ETOOMANYDEVICESINMYDESKTOP
<sil2100> rvr: ;) If you have a free device for testing, you could try updating the -es langpack from the overlay and check real quick
<sil2100> This would be faster I suppose than kicking a new image and waiting for it to build
<rvr> sil2100: Ah, cool, I'll check
<sil2100> rvr: thanks!
<rvr> marcustomlinson: jibel: Silo 56 approved
<marcustomlinson> rvr: awesome thanks!
<dbarth> jibel: o/ silo 76 coming your way with oxide 1.14.8 with security fixes AND a nice DGU bug fix as well
<dbarth> 1.14.8 is a stable release, same as 1.14.7 and previous which have been in use for a while
<jdstrand> sil2100: ok, trying to test silo 15's xenial packages. I reflashed a mako with staging (xenial) but I can't set the passcode ('Could not set security display hint'), so I can't enable developer mode. I also can't enter a wifi password
<jdstrand> sil2100: is this known?
<jdstrand> jibel: ^
<sil2100> jdstrand: possibly related to the policykit-unity8 landing that happened
<sil2100> jdstrand: it's a known thing, we had the same regression in vivid but reverted, we're busy with OTA-11 so we didn't work on this in xenial yet
<jdstrand> sil2100: that is what I was thinking. is there something I can do on the device to undo that? can a flash with a different rev?
<sil2100> Yeah, let me quickly find you the rev that should be free of this change
<jdstrand> sil2100: I'm asking cause pmcgowan ask that I try to get bug #1569582 in by friday
<ubot5> bug 1569582 in Canonical System Image "Add Bluetooth apparmor policy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569582
<jdstrand> (for vivid overlay)
<sil2100> jdstrand: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu/mako/version-7.json <- try this version maybe
<sil2100> The rootfs was built before the seed change happened, so I guess it should be okay
<jdstrand> but we obviously need it for xenial, so I prepared those packages, but I can't claim I tested the silo if I haven't done xenial
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<sil2100> jdstrand: thanks for looking into that!
<sil2100> +1 on checking xenial, it's our big thing for the nearest days
<jdstrand> hrmm, I can't flash cause I don't have adb
 * jdstrand wonders if 'passwd' in a terminal will do what I need
 * jdstrand is flashing
<ToyKeeper> sil2100, robru: Do you see anything here which would keep it from showing up in the QA queue?  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1396
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: automated sign-off
<sil2100> The autopkgtests are probably still running
<ToyKeeper> awe seems to be EOD'd but he didn't get it quite far enough for QA before leaving.
 * sil2100 goes EOD
<ToyKeeper> :)
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: he might of hit the trigger on the silos but then autopackage test not finished their run
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah you only approved it 20 minutes ago, takes usually an hour for automated signoff to happen, plus however long it takes for the autopkgtests if any
<ToyKeeper> He did all his tests then started a rebuild to change the version number, and left.  :(
<ToyKeeper> I assume those tests still apply, but it caused the ticket status to revert.
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, thanks.  :)
<pat_> ToyKeeper, from earlier...
<pat_> once we finish testing and I kick off the silo rebuild ( to strip the ~testX suffix from the version ),
<pat_> from awe
<pat_> I forwarded email
<ToyKeeper> pat_: That's why I kicked it manually.  :)
<pat_> excellent
<ToyKeeper> (wasn't sure what it was waiting on after that though)
<ogra_> "kicked manually" ... sounds quite contradicting :)
<pat_> heh
<robru> ToyKeeper: strictly speaking the tes manual testing happens on the binary package and so a rebuild invalidates all the testing, however we don't usually require a complete retest on a simple version number change, just a smoke test to make sure nothing exploded during the build
<robru> ToyKeeper: it's one of those things where, IN THEORY changing the version number can't break anything but in practice builds sometimes fail subtly, so it's best to double check
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: ... kicked pedually?
<ToyKeeper> robru: That's why I'm a little grumpy.  Usually it's build-then-test, not test-then-build.
<robru> ToyKeeper: indeed
<ToyKeeper> OTOH, it's also a blocker which needs to land ASAP.
<ToyKeeper> ... and it looks like it worked.  Krillin standby went back down by 90%.  :)
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, hah !
<pat_> ToyKeeper, thats great, my arale has died every night this past week
<ToyKeeper> pat_: Arale doesn't benefit as much.  Standby should at least double, but it won't go up by 10X like on krillin.
<pat_> ToyKeeper, still goodness, why so much more on krillin?
<ToyKeeper> (arale's standby w/ wifi has always been a bit power-hungry)
<pat_> ah
<pat_> but I usually got 3-4 days and now not 1 so will see
<ToyKeeper> Seems to be an upstream kernel issue, I think.  Arale doesn't sleep well with wifi on.
<robru> ToyKeeper: good news: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-077/excuses.html your autopkgtests have started
<ToyKeeper> :)
<ToyKeeper> Wow, it really does take a while for the automated parts to run.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-12
<robru> ToyKeeper: it polls for the results every 45 minutes so maybe don't lean on the f5 key ;-)
<robru> ToyKeeper: queuebot will ping "qa: ready" once it passes, maybe set an irc highlight for the ticket number
<ToyKeeper> I'll just check in when I'm not resting...  kinda sick today so I'm trying to take it easy.
<ToyKeeper> I wonder if something died.  No apparent change and no sounds from the bots for several hours.
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah i emailed pitti about it. the test that claims to be running is suspiciously absent from running.shtml
<mardy> ubuntu-qa: can please someone have a look at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1219? It fixes a critical bug which we want to SRU to xenial
<sil2100> bzoltan: ping!
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey! Did you see our last-evenings messages about the SDK and the emulator selection?
<bzoltan> sil2100: tell me
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yes, I have seen
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I was not aware that the x86 images are soo badly behind the armhf images
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what would it take to  create x86 images too?
<sil2100> bzoltan: well, they're not really
<sil2100> bzoltan: we do have x86 recent images but in a different channel
<bzoltan> sil2100:  hmm... confusing :) can we remove obsolate channels?
<sil2100> bzoltan: so the thing is, we can only really provide x86 emulator images from the ubuntu-touch/*/ubuntu channels
<sil2100> bzoltan: since we do not have x86 custom tarballs for the customized channel
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am fine with that... I have removed all bq-* references from the IDE
<bzoltan> sil2100:  But I do not like the idea to provide armhf bq-* channel then
<sil2100> bzoltan: excellent - then I will proceed to removing the deprecated generic_x86 device in the bq-aquaris.en stable channel
<bzoltan> sil2100:  kill them all... no mercy
<sil2100> bzoltan: well, we provide armhf emulators for all channels
<bzoltan> sil2100: That is fine.. but i will not expose them in the IDE
<sil2100> bzoltan: since that's the vanilla emulator that we can support everywhere (an emulator that no one wants to use!)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  armhf emulators are horror slow anyway
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Ok, excellent in that case
<sil2100> Thanks!
<bzoltan> sil2100: I thank you!
<rvr> bzoltan: While I'm testing silo 1, can you get approvals for the merge proposals?
<Saviq> jibel, hey, are you guys tracking increased battery usage for OTA11? there's a couple of bugs filed and all in all it feels like even without any wakelock issues the phone drains more quickly than before - I think ToyKeeper measured that, too
<jibel> Saviq, yes we do, it is fixed in silo 77
<Saviq> oh great
<jibel> Saviq, tl;dr network-manager didn't go into power saving mode
<Saviq> jibel, ack, glad
<Saviq> jibel, bug #1541156 is something we need to keep an eye on, I wasn't able to repro reliably, but it happens from time to time
<ubot5> bug 1541156 in media-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "media-hub wakelock held with no media played" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541156
<rvr> bzoltan: Do you have a test case for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixComboButton/+merge/294387
<rvr> bzoltan: Ok, found renatu's qml test
<bzoltan> rvr:  cool
<bzoltan> rvr:  thanks
<jdstrand> mzanetti, pmcgowan: fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1569582/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1569582 in Canonical System Image "Add Bluetooth apparmor policy" [High,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> thanks jdstrand
<mzanetti> jdstrand, nice! alex-abreu said he'll be playing with some LE use cases. We might need a follow up on this
<alex-abreu> mzanetti, I'll continue my tests hopefully with something soon
<jdstrand> mzanetti: that policy is extremely broad. I would be surprised if LE didn't work, unless the service doesn't fall under org.bluez.*
<jdstrand> but I guess we'll see
<mzanetti> jdstrand, right, in that case it might just work. We'll keep you posted
<mzanetti> thanks a lot so far
<jdstrand> sure thing
<kenvandine> bzoltan, can you please top approve the MRs in silo 1 so we can publish it?
<bzoltan> robru:  would you please check the https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1412 It looks strange.. i mean to land to Y only
<robru> bzoltan: looking
<robru> bzoltan: ok, so the ticket is configured correctly for yakkety but those xenial and vivid excuses files are left over from the previous ticket in that silo (they don't get deleted when a ticket lands but get expired some time later by cron). so basically that should sort itself out within a 12 hours I think (12 hours from when the previous ticket landed,
<robru> whenever that was). since you don't need QA on yakkety you can basically just go ahead and publish that if you're ready
<bzoltan> robru:  thank you
<robru> bzoltan: you're welcome. note that the yakkety excuses file does say valid candidate, the failure is just from the stale xenial/vivid ones.
<Saviq> kenvandine, could I ask you to ♻ the red unity8 here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-049/excuses.html
<Saviq> kenvandine, mterry or actually, it's already QA: OK, so if you could publish when around
<pmcgowan> Saviq, did it not go to the overlay yet?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, I don't think so, no
<pmcgowan> crap
<pmcgowan> Saviq, the rc image just finished
<pmcgowan> er or not
<Saviq> not sure why no one published it, Victor signed it off 3h ago
<Saviq> maybe wanted to wait for britney
<pmcgowan> so who needs to now?
<Saviq> any core-dev
<pmcgowan> tedg, you core-dev?
<tedg> pmcgowan: No
<Saviq> I'm out of my usual suspects, unless seb128 is still around and can push the button
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ?
<tedg> kenvandine: ^
<tedg> Ah, you already looked for him.
<ogra_> buttons ?
 * tedg looks at the time...
<pmcgowan> core-dev?
<tedg> slangasek I think is at the snappy sprint
<slangasek> tedg: indeed
 * ogra_ only presses blue buttons on thursdays ... is it blue ? 
 * ogra_ is there too 
<ogra_> so no time issues :)
<Saviq> ogra_, it's orange, does that work? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1407 - the Publish one (everything's red because of a flaky test)
 * Saviq pressed, there's no packaging changes so maybe I can?
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, unping, I actually could publish myself, sorry for the noise everyone
<Saviq> pmcgowan, it's publishing
<ogra_> i was about to say that (after opening the 4 diffs) ...
<ogra_> only changelog entries
<pmcgowan> Saviq, :)
<seb128> Saviq, your unping has been registered, thanks for it ;-)
<kenvandine> naughty tedg
<tedg> kenvandine: ?
 * tedg isn't sure what he did this time
<kenvandine> tedg, no commit message :)
<kenvandine> queuebot told on you
<tedg> I don't get queuebot messages :-(
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1400 Build failed: No commit message found. Please specify one either in your merge proposal or in debian/changelog
<kenvandine> tedg, so you ignore queuebot?
<kenvandine> it's so useful!
<tedg> Oh, I agree, but it doesn't show up. Not sure why.
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> queuebot is a bit verbose, but useful
<tedg> robru: Do you know how to make queuebot show up in IRC Cloud?
<robru> tedg: um, shows up fine for me and I didn't need to do anything?
<kenvandine> yeah.. you must have ignored queuebot
<robru> tedg: queuebot uses channel notices instead of normal messages so maybe you're suppressing those somehow?
<robru> tedg: notably, queuebot doesn't show up in ubuntu irc channel logs, which has bit me a few times.
<kenvandine> ah
<tedg> Oh, no, kenvandine was right. Some how I ignored it. Wonder how I did that.
 * tedg didn't even realize you could ignore people
 * kenvandine knows tedg so well
 * tedg adds kenvandine to the list
<kenvandine> :)
<robru> lol
 * kenvandine ignores anyone that names 30 projects *indicat* in the package  name
<kenvandine> who does that?
<kenvandine> :-p
<tedg> kenvandine: When your kids ask you "Why do I need to know all these different forms of words?" do you just say "Software development requires it"?
<kenvandine> libindicate, libindicator, libappindicator... head explodes
<kenvandine> tedg, anyway... i've since forgiven you :)
<kenvandine> but never forgotten
<tedg> Heh, good. Indicators should never be forgotten :-)
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> robru: Where is the source for queuebot?
<robru> tedg: lp:queuebot
<robru> tedg: all changes must go through stgraber as he hosts it personally.
<tedg> I bet he does so in an lxc container :-)
<robru> tedg: it's lxc all the way down.
<tedg> No, just thinking it'd be nice to add push notifications there to Ubuntu Phone.
<robru> tedg: please do... AND THEN YOU CAN BE STUCK MAINTAINING IT FOREVER! MUAHAHAHAHAAH
<robru> tedg: I mean, that sounds nice.
 * tedg feels the love
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-13
<Saviq> jibel, this is coming up as a blocker, am bisecting images to find what's caused it -  bug #1580774
<ubot5> bug 1580774 in Canonical System Image "mouse is getting stuck on a phantom edge" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580774
<jibel> Saviq, okay
<Saviq> why does system-image have to be so slow when I need it most :[
<davmor2> Saviq: welcome to our world
<Saviq> sil2100, hmm you're not generating commitlogs for all channels/devices?
<sil2100> Saviq: not yet, I need to add the ubuntu-pd devices to the commitlogs
<sil2100> Saviq: you need frieza commitlogs?
<Saviq> sil2100, if you could, yeah
<Saviq> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris-pd.en
<sil2100> Ok, let me pick that up in a moment
<sil2100> Will generate some into the past
<Saviq> thanks
<rvr> sil2100: I checked the Payment screen and is translated. \o/
<pete-woo_> trainguards: hi folks, getting weird build errors (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/102/console)
<pete-woo_> is that something I've done wrong?
<robru> pete-woods: nope, that looks like a transient error connecting to launchpad. try again? how long has this been happening for?
<pete-woods> robru: about 30 minutes maybe?
<pete-woods> robru: that's my second attempt at building
<pete-woods> so it seems to be persistent
<pete-woods> I've started a 3rd build
<pete-woods> let's see what happens
<robru> pete-woods: yeah I'd say try it a couple more times and if it keeps happening, raise it with #webops
<pete-woods> robru: 3rd time's a charm. seems to have got further this time
<pete-woods> yep, success
<robru> pete-woods: yep, looks good
<pete-woods> robru: thanks for suggesting the extra build. I'd probably have given up at that point!
<robru> pete-woods: no worries. there's network hiccups from time to time
<kenvandine> bzoltan, have you had an archive admin preNEW the new packages in silo 1?
<kenvandine> bzoltan, we need that before we can publish it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Needs rebuild due to new commits
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2756 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2756 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2742 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2742 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2742 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2738 Successfully built (zesty/libvirt). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/libvirt, yakkety/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2726 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2744 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57s, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2757 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2754 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2749 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2703 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2754 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2749 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2754 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2756 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2756 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2756 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2756 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2756 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2756 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Proposed pocket (yakkety/logrotate). Release pocket (zesty/logrotate). Updates pocket (xenial/logrotate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2597 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2598 Updates pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2758 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2758 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2758 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2758 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 /: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 /: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 /: Failed to update local lp:gallery-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 /: Failed to update local lp:content-hub cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/mes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Ready to build (zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2738 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/libvirt, yakkety/libvirt). Successfully built (zesty/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2619 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2620 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/anki, artful/buildbot, artful/glance, artful/gnocchi, artful/murano, artful/nova, artful/panko, artful/sqlalchemy). Proposed pocket (artful/barbican, artful/cinder, artful/heat, artful/ironic, artful/keystone, artful/manila, artful/mistral, artful/networking-sfc, artful/neutron, artful/neutron-dynamic-routing, artful/neutron-fwaas, art
<alan_g> slangasek: I need an AA to look at silo 2736. Can you help me? It is a (somewhat brutal) upgrade of Mir in Xenial. The corresponding bug 1685186 has more discussion of why and impact.
<ubot5> bug 1685186 in mir (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Mir needs to be updated to 0.26 in 16.04LTS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685186
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2753 Proposed pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2759 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3253 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3253 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3252 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3253 Currently building (cosmic/nss). Failed to build (cosmic/corosync). Pending binary packages (cosmic/libqb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3253 Diff missing (cosmic/libqb, cosmic/nss). Failed to build (cosmic/corosync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3253 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3099 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/open-vm-tools). Ready to build (yakkety/open-vm-tools, zesty/open-vm-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3253 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3257 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3254 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3256 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3255 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3257 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3251 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3254 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3256 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3257 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3254 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3255 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3256 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3257 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3254 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3256 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3255 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3257 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3258 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3255 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3258 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3258 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3251 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3251 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/shim, focal/shim-signed). Ready to build (focal/python-botocore)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4046 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4046 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4047 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4047 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4047 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4047 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4048 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4048 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/shim, focal/shim-signed). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/python-botocore)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3810 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Dependency wait (groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel). Diff missing (groovy/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Dependency wait (groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel). Ready to build (groovy/node-babel). Uploading build (groovy/node-babel7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Dependency wait (groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel). Pending binary packages (groovy/node-babel7). Ready to build (groovy/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4049 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Diff missing (groovy/node-babel7). Pending binary packages (groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel). Ready to build (groovy/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4049 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Pending binary packages (groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel). Ready to build (groovy/node-babel). Successfully built (groovy/node-babel7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4048 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Pending binary packages (groovy/node-gulp-babel). Successfully built (groovy/node-babel7, groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4048 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4049 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4049 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Diff missing (groovy/node-gulp-babel). Successfully built (groovy/node-babel7, groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Pending binary packages (groovy/node-babel7). Successfully built (groovy/node-gulp-babel, groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Pending binary packages (groovy/node-gulp-babel, groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel). Successfully built (groovy/node-babel7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Successfully built (groovy/node-gulp-babel, groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel). Uploading build (groovy/node-babel7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Pending binary packages (groovy/node-babel7). Successfully built (groovy/node-gulp-babel, groovy/node-rollup-plugin-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4042 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4050 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4050 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4050 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Dependency wait (groovy/ldb). Diff missing (groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent). Pending binary packages (groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Dependency wait (groovy/ldb). Diff missing (groovy/sssd, groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb). Pending binary packages (groovy/tevent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Dependency wait (groovy/ldb). Diff missing (groovy/sssd, groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Dependency wait (groovy/samba). Diff missing (groovy/ldb, groovy/sssd, groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/extra-cmake-modules). Dependency wait (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/karchive, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kdbusaddons, groovy/kdnssd-kf5, groovy/kguiaddons, groovy/kholidays, groovy/ki18n, groovy/kidletime, groovy/kitemmodels, groovy/kitemviews, groovy/kplotting, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/ksyntax-highlighting, groovy/kwayland, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/kwindowsys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kholidays, groovy/kitemmodels, groovy/ksyntax-highlighting, groovy/kwayland, groovy/modemmanager-qt, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/solid). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kimageformats, groovy/kwayland, groovy/networkmanager-qt). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdoctools, groovy/kjs). Diff 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kauth, groovy/kdoctools, groovy/networkmanager-qt). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kjs). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kauth, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kdoctools, groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/kpty, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/syndication). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kjs). Diff missing (groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kauth, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdoctools, groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/kimageformats, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/kwidgetsaddons). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kjs, groovy/kjsembed). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kauth, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdoctools, groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/kimageformats, groovy/knotifications, groovy/kpty, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/syndication). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Diff missing (groovy/ldb, groovy/sssd, groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent). Pending binary packages (groovy/samba)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kauth, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/knotifications, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/syndication). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kjobwidgets, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kjobwidgets, groovy/kjs, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kpackage, groovy/kservice). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kjobwidgets, groovy/kjs, groovy/kpackage, groovy/kservice). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kpeople, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kjsembed). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kpeople, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/blue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kdesu, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kpeople). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kio, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kdesu, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kpeople). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kio, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui). Diff missing (groovy/attica-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotif
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kross, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kross, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kirigami2, groovy/kxmlgui). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kross, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, gro
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kio). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kross
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/kio). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kross
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktextedi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Currently building (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kinit, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kxmlrpcclient). Dependency wait (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/krunner, groovy/plasma-framework). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/krunner, groovy/plasma-framework). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/krunner, groovy/plasma-framework). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Dependency wait (groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/krunner, groovy/plasma-framework). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcontacts). Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcom
